# todays exchange rate



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online $1.4336 *UP $0.0026* 
£500 = $716.80  *UP $1.30	*  
*UP $10.75 since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357	


les


----------



## orangetiggs

1.45 on fairfx


----------



## Bellis Belle

Hi

I got $145.5 at Best foreign exchange on Tues and they are arriving special delivery tomorrow. I went on martins money tips and they were offering the best deal.

Lucky actually because I had booked with crown currency and got a rate of 142.6 to be delivered next weds but my cheque arrived too late because of the bank holiday so they said I had missed out on that rate for the dates I wanted to go..I started to panic as I am going on the 14th.

Anyway checked martins tips and transferred the money into Best foreign and alls well that ends well


----------



## 2Tiggies

orangetiggs said:


> 1.45 on fairfx



It's 1.44 just now - but then currencies are constantly fluctuating during the course of the day.  I am still going to hold on.  Not that one cent per pound makes a huge difference on the amount I still want to change, but it could be for someone changing a significant amount.  

At least we are out of the 1.30.... turf now!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online $1.4242 *DOWN $0.0094	* 
£500 = $712.10 * DOWN $4.70	* 
*DOWN since yesterday $4.70* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357


----------



## tinkandonaldfans

still looks like Thomas Cook is holding the same rate of 1.4242 today!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4044 DOWN $0.0198	* 
£500 =* $702.20  DOWN $9.90* 
*DOWN since friday $9.90* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357


----------



## 2Tiggies

Yes, I saw it wasn't looking too peachy on my way to work this morning.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.4123 UP $0.0079* 
£500 = *$706.15  UP $3.95	* 
*DOWN since friday $5.95	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357


----------



## 2Tiggies

I love your red and blue colour coding system!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4123  *
£500 = *$706.15  *
*DOWN since friday $5.95 *
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 


no change from yesterday


----------



## stephensmum

Thanks for doing this, it's such a help.


----------



## 2Tiggies

I didnt' want to look today - but it's not as bad as the high street (sitting around 1.39 today!)


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4184 UP $0.0061* 
£500 = *$709.20 UP $3.05* 
*DOWN since friday $2.90	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357


----------



## Cyrano

I got $1.4318 from a link the ME website


----------



## paul_toria96

At least it seems to be getting better


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4331 UP $0.0147* 
£500 = *$716.55 UP $7.35* 
*Up since last friday $4.45	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357	

*its looking good at the moment *


----------



## 2Tiggies

les2425 said:


> *its looking good at the moment *



I'd like it a whole lot better if it looks "some more good" before I go


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4256 DOWN - $0.0075* 
£500 = *$712.80 DOWN -$3.75* 
*DOWN since last friday -$3.75* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357


----------



## stacy87

i used www.iceplc.com for my travel money and was very satisfied with them - their rate at the moment is 1.4451 - it can change during the day, but I have found they have better rates than most other places I have looked at


----------



## 2Tiggies

stacy87 said:


> i used www.iceplc.com for my travel money and was very satisfied with them - their rate at the moment is 1.4451 - it can change during the day, but I have found they have better rates than most other places I have looked at



I have also noticed that on the Dibb homepage they consistently have the best rate.  I just don't know anyone who has experience with them and really don't know anything about them at all.  What did you order?  TC's or cash?


----------



## stacy87

2Tiggies said:


> I have also noticed that on the Dibb homepage they consistently have the best rate.  I just don't know anyone who has experience with them and really don't know anything about them at all.  What did you order?  TC's or cash?




I ordered both TC's and cash. I think I ordered about $1000 of TC's and $500 cash. I still have some currency to buy, and will definitely be using them again, and have also recommended them to my friend.


----------



## crmscotland

Good thread Les2425.  I got some $ the other day from First Choice @ $1.435. Now trying to decide when to get the rest.


----------



## gemmybear83

I got 1.457 on fairfx last night


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4313 UP $0.0057* 
£500 = *$715.65  UP $2.85* 
*DOWN since last friday -$0.90* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357


----------



## scoobydooby

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4313 UP $0.0057*
> £500 = *$715.65  UP $2.85*
> *DOWN since last friday -$0.90*
> Record low monday 17th may $1.3786
> Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357



Les - this is a great thread. Do you watch the markets? I travel in December. Do you think I should hold out or exchange now? It's so depressing. On our last trip the raate was 1.9+!


----------



## 2Tiggies

scoobydooby said:


> Les - this is a great thread. Do you watch the markets? I travel in December. Do you think I should hold out or exchange now? It's so depressing. On our last trip the raate was 1.9+!



You just can't tell.  When I booked in 2008 the rate was 2/1   When we flew last Easter it was sitting just under 1.40  (When we got back 2 1/2 weeks later it was already at 1.50 and climbing)  Now it's not that the 1.40 was actually bad - just a vast contrast from the previous year.  BUT when the markets did their first sudden big slide I went and bought a substantial stash at around 1.90.


----------



## les2425

i think the dollar will go up by how mutch i don't no.

i am in the same boat i go on honeymoon next septemeber so i have exchange a bit my self.

all i can say the record is $1.63 that was last november.
all we can do is wait and see.

les


----------



## les2425

REVISED updated really late by thomas cook

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4418 UP 0.0105* 
£500 = *$720.90 UP $5.25  * 
*UP since last friday $4.10* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357


----------



## Claire-Bear

Just ot let you guys know, I had an e-mail from Crown Currency Exchange about their cancelled contracts (that's how I got such a good deal a few months back):

Delivery Between: 31st August 2010 - 7th September 2010 
CURRENCY SPECIAL RATE AMOUNT AVAILABLE 
US Dollars 1.5007


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4426 UP 0.0008* 
*£500 = $721.30 UP $0.40* 
*UP since last friday $4.75* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357					

have a great weekend look like it still going up


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.4503 UP 0.0077	* 
£500 = *$725.15 UP $3.85* 
*UP since last friday $3.85	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357


----------



## 2Tiggies

Is it just me, or is anyone else just starting to feel a bit more relaxed about exchange rates now?  I know, I know, you never never know ..... but it is almost where it was before it did the big plunge.


----------



## les2425

lets just see what happens tomorrow and wednesday as the budget may or may not cause some problems.

les


----------



## 2Tiggies

les2425 said:


> lets just see what happens tomorrow and wednesday as the budget may or may not cause some problems.
> 
> les



Oh rats!!! Forgot about that!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4346 DOWN $ 7.85	* 
£500 = *$717.30 DOWN $7.85* 
*DOWN since last friday $4.00* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357


----------



## Steve and Sarah

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4346 DOWN $ 7.85	*
> £500 = *$717.30 DOWN $7.85*
> *DOWN since last friday $4.00*
> Record low monday 17th may $1.3786
> Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357




You canget significantly better rates via alternative's on the web. 

Fairfx are really good.The best for cash I've found are iceplc.com and they are offering 1.4585 today with free delivery.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Thanks Les.  



Steve and Sarah said:


> You canget significantly better rates via alternative's on the web.
> 
> Fairfx are really good.The best for cash I've found are iceplc.com and they are offering 1.4585 today with free delivery.



There were other updates on the thread from various sources so it gives everyone an idea more or less what the rates are through various options for currency.  

Is there a minimum order for Iceplc?  They are consistently good.


----------



## les2425

the rates i give out each day are just a guide, the hard part is finding a good company with good customer service and rates.
so please keep posting so we all can be better off when we change are hard earned cash into dollars.

les


----------



## Steve and Sarah

2Tiggies said:


> Thanks Les.
> 
> 
> 
> There were other updates on the thread from various sources so it gives everyone an idea more or less what the rates are through various options for currency.
> 
> Is there a minimum order for Iceplc?  They are consistently good.




I think that you need to order £400 to qualify for the free delivery.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Steve and Sarah said:


> I think that you need to order £400 to qualify for the free delivery.



Thanks!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4440 UP 0.0094	* 
£500 = *$722.00 UP $4.70* 
*UP since last friday $0.70	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357


----------



## amackay

Is it just me or does anyone else think us Brits seem to get too hung up by exchange rates? I could understand buying well in advance if the rate went to $2 to the £1 but worrying at fluctuations of cents seems like more bother than its worth in the grand scheme of things (unless it's a huge amount of money you are talking about, I was very pleased to get $1.52 to the £1 when I purchased 200 DVC points). 

When it comes to spending money I just accept the fluctuations. I wouldn't let it ruin my holiday like some brits seem to. That's just my 0.02c worth.

P.S.

In my last 3 trips I haven't bothered getting dollars in advance. I've always used the nationwide debit card and withdrawn from ATMs.


----------



## les2425

Hi, that is one way of looking at it. But my self I look at it this way.

The difference between the highest point if the dollar and the lowest was only 6 months and it was $0.2570 just over 25 cents.

Just on £500 its *$128.55 *what can you buy with that?

that quiet a lot of mickey bars.


----------



## mushumadness

les2425 said:


> Hi, that is one way of looking at it. But my self I look at it this way.
> 
> The difference between the highest point if the dollar and the lowest was only 6 months and it was $0.2570 just over 25 cents.
> 
> Just on £500 its *$128.55 *what can you buy with that?
> 
> that quiet a lot of mickey bars.



that would be a few pairs of osh kosh jeans for my boys lol (i dont like mickey bars yack)

think the rate will keep going up? Im waiting to buy £500 moredollars


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.4559 UP 0.0119* 
£500 = *$727.95 UP $5.95* 
*UP since last friday $6.65	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357	

in real turms since its lowest point the dollar has gone up $0.0773 or $ 38.65 extra when £500 exchanged


----------



## amackay

Current interbank rate is 1.491400 

If you purchase using a post office credit card you will get $745.70 for £500


----------



## 2Tiggies

That would cover three character breakfasts for DD and I and ALMOST cover the tips too!  

But I do agree with not allowing it to rule you.  I know that there are times and for some it is the only way, where you budget every last penny but I have learnt that you can't take an exchange rate as a given when you book your trip.  I have now formed a "lifestyle"  of keeping a constant eye on the exchange rate.  When I feel it is good, I buy some regardless of whether a trip is booked or not.  It also means that a lot of the time I don't know exactly what I paid for my $$ as it gets blurred in the pool of transactions.  This is kind of liberating for me.  

Something someone (very wise) taught me once was never to convert your currency if you already have it.  Easier said than done, but still good advice I try and stick to.  

Still, I would be silly not to want a good deal and I do enjoy hopping onto this thread.  I could check the rates myself, but so much nicer to do it with friends.


----------



## wedreamofdisney

I'm keeping an eye on this thread. We go in October and are starting to buy our Dollars as of next month

Thanks Les


----------



## les2425

i am thinking of buying £500 when it hits around the $1.60 mark , i still got a bit more to buy but we still got to see what happens.
it all depends on the next budget this autumn.
i keep a eye out.

les


----------



## disney_princess_85

les2425 said:


> i am thinking of buying £500 when it hits around the $1.60 mark , i still got a bit more to buy but we still got to see what happens.
> it all depends on the next budget this autumn.
> i keep a eye out.



"When" is hits $1.60? Is it on course to?


----------



## 2Tiggies

disney_princess_85 said:


> "When" is hits $1.60? Is it on course to?



I too am hoping Les knows something we don't .... but we want to!


----------



## disney_princess_85

2Tiggies said:


> I too am hoping Les knows something we don't .... but we want to!



Indeed!


----------



## les2425

i am just like you all just taking a guess i just hope it does.


----------



## Alibaba

We don't travel til Oct, but i too have $1.60 in my mind, and will start buying if it does hit that, after the crappy $1.37 last year and $1.95 the year before, i would be v.happy with owt.
But i secretly think everyone has a little bench mark in their heads and i am part of the $1.60 crew
Ali


----------



## 2Tiggies

Alibaba said:


> We don't travel til Oct, but i too have $1.60 in my mind, and will start buying if it does hit that, after the crappy $1.37 last year and $1.95 the year before, i would be v.happy with owt.
> But i secretly think everyone has a little bench mark in their heads and i am part of the $1.60 crew
> Ali




  I see you have obviously bought currency and/or taken trips the same time as me!  I also bought for 1.90-something in 08 and it was 1.37 last year when I went.  Fortunately for last year's trip I bought the bulk of it the previous year JUST before the major slump and got around 1.90 too.  The excess from that is still helping out some for this trip. 

The thing is, it is what it is and while it is smart to watch and make the best choices you can, if it is really bad I either have to take more or spend less.  Really nothing much else that can be done about it. We go in October too.


----------



## PamOKW.

amackay said:


> Current interbank rate is 1.491400
> 
> If you purchase using a post office credit card you will get $745.70 for £500



HI can you tell me how to access "interbank"? They are not familiar to me? where are they based? how can you order with them?
I'd be really grateful for any advice on using them
thank you


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4562 UP 0.0003* 
£500 = *$728.10 UP $0.15	* 
*UP since last friday $6.80* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357					

have a great weekend, next update monday


----------



## igk

PamOKW. said:


> HI can you tell me how to access "interbank"? They are not familiar to me? where are they based? how can you order with them?
> I'd be really grateful for any advice on using them
> thank you



Interbank means the rate traded between banks - it's not a place as such that customers like us can access. It's useful for knowing where the real price of the currency is though to assess how a good a deal on offer is.
Generally travel agents/bureaux de change rates are a few cents below the interbank rate (if you're buying that is, they are well above if you're selling), other methods like Fairfx and the like have more competitive rates.
Then there's good old Crown Currency whose rates seem to come from somewhere I don't understand


----------



## iluvtot

igk said:


> Interbank means the rate traded between banks - it's not a place as such that customers like us can access. It's useful for knowing where the real price of the currency is though to assess how a good a deal on offer is.
> Generally travel agents/bureaux de change rates are a few cents below the interbank rate (if you're buying that is, they are well above if you're selling), other methods like Fairfx and the like have more competitive rates.
> Then there's good old Crown Currency whose rates seem to come from somewhere I don't understand



Just received $1000 dollars from Crown Currency this morning at $1.54.(Ah, the smell...it's so Florida!)
We hadn't used them before, and it was a bit of a leap of faith; but currency arrived as promised! Still need some more, but it's a nice start!!
They are currently offering $1.4962 for delivery 16/8-8/9 if anyone is interested.

Jules x


----------



## 2Tiggies

iluvtot said:


> Just received $1000 dollars from Crown Currency this morning at $1.54*.(Ah, the smell...it's so Florida!)*



   It's one of the good smells of Florida though


----------



## iluvtot

2Tiggies said:


> It's one of the good smells of Florida though



Love it! They arrived at 9 this morning. My kids have finished school now because they all had exams; so I went and woke them up telling them to smell the dollars!!
Poor DD has really bad hayfever and couldn't smell anything!! 

Jules x


----------



## igk

The interbank rate has pushed up above 1.50 again this evening - here's hoping it can continue to improve


----------



## PamOKW.

igk said:


> Interbank means the rate traded between banks - it's not a place as such that customers like us can access. It's useful for knowing where the real price of the currency is though to assess how a good a deal on offer is.
> Generally travel agents/bureaux de change rates are a few cents below the interbank rate (if you're buying that is, they are well above if you're selling), other methods like Fairfx and the like have more competitive rates.
> Then there's good old Crown Currency whose rates seem to come from somewhere I don't understand



Thanks for explaining it - no wonder I couldn't find it anywhere!!!!!! feel very foolish now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

PamOKW. said:


> Thanks for explaining it - no wonder I couldn't find it anywhere!!!!!! feel very foolish now!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey, you were clever enough to ask about it.  Now think if it had been somewhere you could get a good deal - you would have been all the wiser.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4632 UP 0.0072* 
£500 =* $731.70 UP $3.60* 
*UP since last friday $3.60	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357


----------



## kristieuk

Good to see the $ is pushing close to 1.51 this morning. You can now get an August delivery from Crown currency at 1.51 which is the highest it has been for ages.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4654 UP 0.0020* 
£500 =* $731.70 UP $1.00* 
*UP since last friday $4.60* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357


----------



## 2Tiggies

I turn the corner past the Cheque Centre in the morning on my way to the office with bated breath - willing it to be up from the day before.  Good that it seems to be holding its own now.


----------



## KemlynUltra

At last!  I have a HSBC US Premier account and finally able to do an internet transfer at $1.50 today!!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4649 DOWN $0.0005	* 
£500 = *$732.45 DOWN $0.25* 
*UP since last friday $4.35	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4499 DOWN $0.0150* 
£500 = *$724.95 DOWN $7.50* 
*DOWN since last friday $3.15* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357


----------



## 2Tiggies




----------



## 2Tiggies

Are you coming back with good news today Les?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yes Les, good news only please!


----------



## 2Tiggies

disney_princess_85 said:


> Yes Les, good news only please!



You're like me!  I'm a great believer in Happy Thoughts (I hope that if I practice them enough I will be able to fly .... and save a fortune in airfare )


----------



## les2425

yes i am just got back in after doing some shopping.


today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4754 UP $0.0255* 
£500 = *$737.70 UP $12.75	* 
*UP since last friday $9.60* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357	



*The biggest gain so far this year in 1 day 	*  

Sorry for being a little late

i have had a look at my list for last months dollars exchange rates.
it went up 0.0528 cents

or $26.40 more on £500 exchanged.

thats lunch for 2 at the star light cafe. 
__________________


----------



## 2Tiggies

les2425 said:


> *The biggest gain so far this year in 1 day 	*
> 
> 
> thats lunch for 2 at the star light cafe.
> __________________



.... or 7 Cinnamon rolls at the Main Street Bakery 

I'm happy now!  Have a good weekend!


----------



## Stitch's Greatest Fa

Fingers crossed for the big 1.50!


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Good stuff - I want to buy mine this week! 

Any high street recommendations?


----------



## scojos

me too mate, im getting a fairrfax card


----------



## 2Tiggies

scojos said:


> me too mate, im getting a fairrfax card



Go for it.  Are they still doing it for free if you go through The Dibb or Matalan websites?  I loaded mine and registered it to PayPal as well I have bought my TouringPlans subscription and various other Disney things on there.  Also used it for PhotoPass pre order - no fees.


----------



## wedreamofdisney

Lets hope it keeps on climbing!!
I will happy with a steady $1.50...odd


----------



## 2Tiggies

wedreamofdisney said:


> Lets hope it keeps on climbing!!
> I will happy with a steady $1.50...odd



Same - and I should add that I am particularly interested in the "...odd" part - the more the merrier.


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Wednesday is the big day for me!! I remember the first two times we went it was $1.50 - perfectly ok!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

howlongtillsummer? said:


> Wednesday is the big day for me!! I remember the first two times we went it was $1.50 - perfectly ok!!



We'll be willing it to go up for you!


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Aww thanks!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4781 UP $0.0027* 
£500 = *$739.05 UP $1.35	* 
*UP since last friday $1.35	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357


----------



## 2Tiggies

I love it when the font in your posts is in bold and blue - specifically blue!  

Have you bought your currency yet Les?  Your wedding and the honeymoon are coming up soon now!


----------



## les2425

The wedding is comming up really fast now, not long.
honey moon is next september 2011, so still a long while til i need all my dollars.

i love the blue colour my self, love to see it hit over 1.60
so when it starts hitting that amount i will start buying.

les


----------



## 2Tiggies

Oh, I see.  I always look at your tickers and try and figure out with the lines of text between the two if they run on or if they are separate.  Now it makes sense.  

So you are getting married this year and waiting for the honeymoon next year?  I should probably pop onto the Community Board now and then and I would know these things


----------



## les2425

dont worry we wear going to go this year but we could not do both things in the same year.

it does give us something to look forward to are first 2 weeks holiday since we have been together.

i keep everyone informed.

and the day we get married is 4 year to the day we got the keys to are home.

les


----------



## 2Tiggies

les2425 said:


> dont worry we wear going to go this year but we could not do both things in the same year.
> 
> it does give us something to look forward to are first 2 weeks holiday since we have been together.
> 
> i keep everyone informed.
> 
> and the day we get married is 4 year to the day we got the keys to are home.
> 
> les



Special times.  You will never forget the feelings of excitement you have right now! 

Now back to the topic, I just checked the FairFX rate and it is sitting at $1.4975.  That is skimming the 1.50 mark.  Good news.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4771 DOWN $0.0010* 
£500 = *$738.55 DOWN $0.50*  
*UP since last friday $0.85	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357					

the dollar has dropped a little but it still holding at $1.47 to the pound.

les


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Boo! (but not too bad)


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4704 DOWN $0.0067	* 
£500 =* $735.20 DOWN $3.35* 
*DOWN since Friday $ 3.85* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357					

*it has dropped a bit but not to mutch hopefully it should go up again.

les *


----------



## wedreamofdisney

Oh Poo

Hopefully it will raise up a bit more...I am an eternal optimist


----------



## les2425

me too.

give it time i will go up


----------



## 2Tiggies

I'm also known for being ridiculously optimistic  so I'll join the positive attitude here.  

FairFX was still at $1.4975 mid morning today, although I haven't checked since.


----------



## PChef

Well I've caved and bought some dollars at $1.50 to the £1 from Crown, to be delivered in August. Happy with that rate. Probably won't get any more cash now, will just spend on cards when we are there.


----------



## wilma-bride

I ended up reloading ur Fairfx card last night at $1.495 to the £.  I was waiting for $1.5 but when I worked it out, buying £500 it would have only made $1.25 difference so I just bit the bullet and did it.  I'm quite pleased as I had resigned myself to only getting $1.4 earlier in the year.


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

It seems to be back on the way up now though - I didn't buy today - got all the cash withdrawn but am going to give it a couple more days!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

howlongtillsummer? said:


> It seems to be back on the way up now though - I didn't buy today - got all the cash withdrawn but am going to give it a couple more days!!



Same.  I want some travellers cheques too - I like to take a mixture of forms of currency and I like my TCs.  FairFX is good enough as Wilma says - even on £1000 you only score $2.50 if it hits 1.50.  But the high street/other online prices are not quite there yet and that will buy something nice.  I am happy with it as it is since it's close enough but I am willing to wait.


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Yeah me too. I know I can get them whichever day I want so may as well give it another few days. The trend from the start of June has been very positive. So fingers crossed!!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4753 UP $0.0049	* 
£500 =* $737.65 UP $2.45	* 
*DOWN since Friday $ 0.05* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357					

*ITS BACK ON THE REBOUND AGAIN*  *JUST A NICKEL LOWER THAN LAST FRIDAY*


----------



## wedreamofdisney

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4753 UP $0.0049	*
> £500 =* $737.65 UP $2.45	*
> *DOWN since Friday $ 0.05*
> Record low monday 17th may $1.3786
> Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357
> 
> *ITS BACK ON THE REBOUND AGAIN*  *JUST A NICKEL LOWER THAN LAST FRIDAY*



Thats positive thinking for you!!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.4753 * 
£500 =* $737.65 * 
*DOWN since Friday $ 0.05* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357					

Today rate is the same as yesterdays. Have a great weekend.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Is the online rate for Thomas Cook higher than the instore rate?  I don't know what the rate was today in the stores by way of comparison.  Also, do you know if you can collect in the store?  Just been on the site and there doesn't seem to be an option   I want travellers cheques so I need to sign them.  It makes no sense to offer them for home delivery, or can someone enlighten me on this?


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Sorry I can't but I would love to know too. Hard to get high street rates - they are not really even in windows now.


----------



## 2Tiggies

howlongtillsummer? said:


> Sorry I can't but I would love to know too. Hard to get high street rates - they are not really even in windows now.



I know.  I can walk past the Cheque Centre in my lunch hour, but Thomas Cook isn't worth the detour as the place is always jam packed at that time of the day and you have to go in to find out.  Also, if you get a better online rate then I may as well go with TC.


----------



## les2425

hi the rate is normaly a bit more online, last year all you did was print of a voucher with the currrent exchange rate and take it in store to get that rate.
But no got to this link 
ww .tho masc ook. com/money/

on the right you see the Bureau De Change, click buy in store
another window will open
there are 3 section curency,travellers cheque and money passports, choose whatever you want.
choose currency of the travellers cheque, enter in amount in pounds (min £100), it then work out what you get, click continue.

on the next page,
choose store wear you would like to collect youre travellers cheque on what date and person information, how you want to pay.

i hope this helps.

i found out why they dont show you the rate so you go into the shop to find out, naughty naughty.

les


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Thanks that is very useful. Appreciate it.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Yes, thanks Les.  They have made it more roundabout to get to the page.  I used it before but it used to be more obvious from the home page.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.4529 DOWN $0.0224	* 
£500 = *$726.45 DOWN $11.20* 
*DOWN since Friday $ 11.20	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357	

Sorry for being a bit late today been a bit bissy.

I DONT LIKE MONDAYS  WHEN ITS ALL RED


----------



## 2Tiggies

Grrr!


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Oh come on!!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4545 UP $0.0016	* 
£500 = *$727.25 UP $0.80* 
*DOWN since Friday $ 10.40	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357					

at least its starting to bounce back


----------



## 2Tiggies

Hope there's more "UP" to follow


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4750 UP $0.0016* 
£500 =* $737.50 UP $10.25	* 
*DOWN since Friday $ 0.15	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357					

*The dollar is not doing bad just 15 cents lover than friday gone.*


----------



## 2Tiggies

That's more like it!  Now just a little higher, a little higher, just a little more .....


----------



## iluvtot

2Tiggies said:


> That's more like it!  Now just a little higher, a little higher, just a little more .....



Fairfx has hit $1.50!!
Now I have been saying for weeks, when it does, I will buy Now I don't know whether I should wait and see if it goes higher!!
Decisions, decisions....!

Jules x


----------



## 2Tiggies

iluvtot said:


> Fairfx has hit $1.50!!
> Now I have been saying for weeks, when it does, I will buy Now I don't know whether I should wait and see if it goes higher!!
> Decisions, decisions....!
> 
> Jules x



Looks like we are in a similar predicament:    

I am just going to get some.  I didn't even notice - checked this morning and it was at 1.425.  I do still want some TCs though and have to wait and see what that rate goes up to at the various places.


----------



## theminx08

Depends if you are a gambler? I might wait and see, you will kick yourself either way xx


----------



## TOONMADLAD

Just bought mine this morning from Thomas Exchange @ 1.50 T/C & Cash


----------



## 2Tiggies

theminx08 said:


> Depends if you are a gambler? I might wait and see, you will kick yourself either way xx



Not a gambler and I dont have to buy too much so that also lessens the impact of the difference of a few points - not worth stressing about.  I want to still get about £400 in TCs and £400 - 500 on my FairFX card.  We shall see.


----------



## les2425

i have still got a good year before i need to change if it hits $1.60 to the pound as i still got a fair bit to exchange.

but only when its a really good deal.


----------



## Disneymad

I still have a couple of months yet. Normally I just pick up a couple of hundred $ cash and spend the rest on cards but it seems so volatile at the moment that I'm considering buying some extra up front this time just to hedge my bets.

If it hits $1.60 I'm going to buy a few, otherwise I'm just gonna suck up the rate when I'm over there with my cards.

Seems to be going up again today (so far).


----------



## wayneg

Disneymad said:


> Seems to be going up again today (so far).



Its been a nice steady rise the past month, up about 6 cents(almost 1 cent this morning upto $1.5359) http://news.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/one_month.stm
Would be nice if it does same again this next month, would be great to get  $1.55-$1.60 again while we are there.


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Loving this but I am def going to buy next week at the latest -- can't hold out any longer


----------



## les2425

Hi 
sorry this post is so late but thomas cook has updated there website very late.

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4815 UP $0.0065	* 
*£500 = $740.75 UP $3.25* 
*UP since Friday $ 3.10* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786				
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357						
*we have not seen this for a longtime all blue.*


----------



## 2Tiggies

I'm lovin' the blue!   I saw FairFX mid morning was sitting at 1.51 - haven't seen that for a while.


----------



## heatherbelle

Crown currency are offering $1.52 at the mo, anyone used them?


----------



## wayneg

heatherbelle said:


> Crown currency are offering $1.52 at the mo, anyone used them?



Many people use them with no problems but not the type of company I will use. Loads of threads about them one here from a few days ago.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2507083&highlight=crown+currency


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.4949 UP $0.0134* 
*£500 = $747.45 UP $6.70* 
*UP since Friday $ 9.80* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357					

*The dollar is so close to the $1.50 to the pound this is the highest its been in a long while.*


----------



## disney_princess_85

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online* $1.4949 UP $0.0134*
> *£500 = $747.45 UP $6.70*
> *UP since Friday $ 9.80*
> Record low monday 17th may $1.3786
> Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357
> 
> *The dollar is so close to the $1.50 to the pound this is the highest its been in a long while.*



Thanks Les, that's what we want to hear!


----------



## scojos

i just got 1.52 from fairfax, im done now!!
everything done, just need to finish packing noe


----------



## 2Tiggies

scojos said:


> i just got 1.52 from fairfax, im done now!!
> everything done, :



  Good for you!



scojos said:


> just need to finish packing noe



Don't you mean dust off the suitcases that you packed months ago?


----------



## scojos

2Tiggies said:


> Don't you mean dust off the suitcases that you packed months ago?



 still have things to put into cases mate, so yes, i just need to finish packing


----------



## heatherbelle

wayneg said:


> Many people use them with no problems but not the type of company I will use. Loads of threads about them one here from a few days ago.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2507083&highlight=crown+currency



If its no good for you Wayne, then that has put me right off.  I'll wait and see what Fairfax does and just use them again. I always follow your tips with interest.


----------



## 2Tiggies

heatherbelle said:


> If its no good for you Wayne, then that has put me right off.  I'll wait and see what Fairfax does and just use them again. I always follow your tips with interest.



That makes two of us then (and I am pretty sure there are PLENTY more).  No pressure Wayne


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

I use Crown Currency quite happily and have found them really good! Ordered the last of my currency for October yesterday at 1.57 with them


----------



## wayneg

If you wanted to buy online Travelex have some kind of deal next week but no idea what, last time they did something like this it was a dead loss, just a few points above regular rate but maybe better this time. They are offering $1.50 today. 

"sale next Tues & Wed between 12 -1"

Only a small window 2 days, 1 hour each day.

I just don't like dealing online for currency, heard too many stories of money not turning up in time or not enough in envelope(I suggest counting while courier is there) etc. Most are sorted out no problems but I don't use enough cash to be bothered if I get $1.46 or $1.52. the interbank rate is more important to me when spending on credit card.


----------



## wayneg

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> I use Crown Currency quite happily and have found them really good! Ordered the last of my currency for October yesterday at 1.57 with them



You see I just couldn't do that Sonya, say I wanted £500, I would get $785. If I used a fee free credit card today I get $765. Ok your rate is fixed and mine can go down(or go up which I think it will slightly) but on todays rate I would be handing over £500 to an unregulated company for 3 months to gain $20.
Other option is to buy in the High st to get todays rate, Tesco giving $1.497, the difference there is $36.50 still not enough for me to send money off.

I don't like to sound as though I am against these companies I just want people to know there is a risk involved and anyone using them is aware of it. To me the benefits are too small for the risk to others they are not.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> You see I just couldn't do that Sonya, say I wanted £500, I would get $785. If I used a fee free credit card today I get $765. Ok your rate is fixed and mine can go down(or go up which I think it will slightly) but on todays rate I would be handing over £500 to an unregulated company for 3 months to gain $20.
> Other option is to buy in the High st to get todays rate, Tesco giving $1.497, the difference there is $36.50 still not enough for me to send money off.
> 
> I don't like to sound as though I am against these companies I just want people to know there is a risk involved and anyone using them is aware of it. To me the benefits are too small for the risk to others they are not.



i totally agree with Wayne's view on this


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4866 DOWN $0.0083* 
£500 =* $743.40 DOWN $4.15* 
*DOWN since Friday $ 4.15* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35					
It looks like the usual monday drop


----------



## 2Tiggies

les2425 said:


> It looks like the usual monday drop



It usually dips after the weekend so don't lose hope yet.


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Get up ... get up ... get up ... get up!!!

I have had enough of this. 

Just give me one stupid fifty!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

howlongtillsummer? said:


> Get up ... get up ... get up ... get up!!!
> 
> I have had enough of this.
> 
> Just give me one stupid fifty!!



I think plenty of us feel this way.  Round numbers are so much nicer.  Now a $2.00 rate is even rounder ... Nothing wrong with fond memories


----------



## wayneg

Paid for our Universal Annual passes a few days ago at $1.52 (fee free credit card) I am so much happier paying for things at a ex-rate over $1.50.


----------



## scojos

best we got was $1.98...
im glad i got mine on friday, went to merry hill on sat to change the kids spending money, only £300, but still wanted 1.50...spoke to the manager at TC to see if hed match the fairfax rate of 1.52...he was gob smacked id got such a good rate the day before!!!
so only got 1.48, but the kids have got a few hundred dollars to "waste" on crap that i wouldnt buy the


----------



## les2425

at the moment it keep going up its high on friday and drops on the monday.
i think i got a good chance to get up to $1.60 to the pound.

if it hits $1.55 i am going to start buying.

but i am a chancer.

les


----------



## 2Tiggies

les2425 said:


> at the moment it keep going up its high on friday and drops on the monday.
> i think i got a good chance to get up to $1.60 to the pound.
> 
> if it hits $1.55 i am going to start buying.
> 
> but i am a chancer.
> 
> les



Now I am not a chancer  but if it hits 1.50 I will still monitor it very closely before jumping in and buying.  If it drops again aside from the post weekend fall, then I will buy, but there is as good a chance as any that it will rise a bit yet. Is this for your honeymoon spending?


----------



## les2425

2Tiggies said:


> Now I am not a chancer  but if it hits 1.50 I will still monitor it very closely before jumping in and buying.  If it drops again aside from the post weekend fall, then I will buy, but there is as good a chance as any that it will rise a bit yet. Is this for your honeymoon spending?



yes it is, got a bit in dollars allready just need to top up the pre-paid card.

i take anoth cash for the first 4 days.


les


----------



## 2Tiggies

les2425 said:


> yes it is, got a bit in dollars allready just need to top up the pre-paid card.
> 
> i take anoth cash for the first 4 days.
> 
> 
> les



Not related to your post Les and none of my busniness, but what the heck were you doing posting at 4 am?!   You're worse than me!  We shall forgive you if you post the rates late today since I sincerely hope you are sleeping for the rest of the day


----------



## les2425

hi,
 woke up for some reason in middle of night (police helicopter i think) and went for a drink, forgot i left pc on so i checked the dis, before i knocked it off then went back to bed.

hear is today update.



today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4877 UP $0.0011* 
£500 = *$743.85 UP $0.55* 
*DOWN since Friday $ 3.60	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


after yesterday small drop it going back up again


----------



## wedreamofdisney

I'm going to start buying my Dollars on Friday, so would like to see that *BLUE* colour all week thankyou very much Les!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

wedreamofdisney said:


> I'm going to start buying my Dollars on Friday, so would like to see that *BLUE* colour all week thankyou very much Les!!





No pressure Les


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Well I caved in and bought today so watch it go up lol!! Anyway got 1.48 with my travel agent so close enough and good for high street I think. All sorted and split into envelopes. Feels good to be sorted with a fairly reasonable rate.


----------



## gemmybear83

Fairfx is at 1.5050, has been hovering about the 1.50 for the last week


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.4787 DOWN $0.0090		* 
£500 = *$739.35 DOWN $4.50* 
*DOWN since Friday $ 8.10	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35

sometime you wish you kept quiet.
lets see what happens


----------



## tubtruck

Got 1.5 today, I go on friday. This was for changing £2000 at the moneyexchange. This is one of those places that does the payday loans stuff. They tend to be remarkably competitive when it comes to currency exchange.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Grrr .... I thought we requested blue


----------



## wayneg

2Tiggies said:


> Grrr .... I thought we requested blue



Have I to edit his posts and change to blue?


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> Have I to edit his posts and change to blue?



Sometimes denial is bliss   Especially here.  We all scrape together all we have to go to Disney because we KNOW the magic is real


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

It is still better than it has been for a wee while


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4758 DOWN $0.0029	* 
£500 =* $737.90 DOWN $1.45* 
*DOWN since Friday $ 9.55	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35					

Please turn blue


----------



## disney_princess_85

Oh dear!!


----------



## wedreamofdisney

*Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*................


----------



## 2Tiggies




----------



## wayneg

Should be Blue tomorrow exchange rate has gone up 1.19 cents this morning so tourist rate should follow. http://news.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/default.stm


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> Should be Blue tomorrow exchange rate has gone up 1.19 cents this morning so tourist rate should follow. http://news.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/default.stm



 

Lol, don't know why I am getting so enthusiastic about this .  It really doesn't make a huge difference to me at this stage of the game but a nice round number is always nice.  I think the DIS has caused me to become fiercely supportive of all my fellow DISers who are affected by anything, negative or positive.


----------



## wedreamofdisney

wayneg said:


> Should be Blue tomorrow exchange rate has gone up 1.19 cents this morning so tourist rate should follow. http://news.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/default.stm



Praise the lord!!!!!......... and the exchange rate


----------



## wayneg

Come on Les, wheres the blue post? 
Up almost another 1.5 cents this morning ontop of yesterdays gains so you have to post blue today. I can get $1.54 using my credit card today best rate since 26th April, a 3 month high
http://news.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/intraday.stm


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4897 UP $0.0139	* 
£500 = *$744.85 UP $6.95* 
*DOWN since Friday $2.60	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4897 UP $0.0139	*
> £500 = *$744.85 UP $6.95*
> *DOWN since Friday $2.60	*
> Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35



Much better.  Fair FX is 151.75 at the moment - also not bad.  I think I will just give my card a bit of a boost while I wait for the Travellers Cheques to hit a good rate.


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> Come on Les, wheres the blue post?
> Up almost another 1.5 cents this morning ontop of yesterdays gains so you have to post blue today. I can get $1.54 using my credit card today best rate since 26th April, a 3 month high
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/intraday.stm



I only saw your post now.  I thought it was yesterday's one  Do you just take your regular credit cards?  I know my bank charges ridiculous fees for withdrawals and transactions so it would stilll leave me worse off in terms of exchange rate value.  (I am aware that my bank is listed on Martin Lewis' "cards from hell" for use abroad though ).  It has crossed my mind to apply for one with a bank that doesn't hit you with these kind of charges .....


----------



## disney_princess_85

2Tiggies said:


> (I am aware that my bank is listed on Martin Lewis' "cards from hell" for use abroad though ).



My bank is on that list too. 

DBF banks with the Co-Op and they're pretty good. He uses his debit card in the regular way and doesn't get charged anything extra, plus the exchange rate works out quite well.


----------



## wayneg

I use Post office credit card. Totally free for foreign transactions, if I used it today I would get $1.54, they give you the full interbank rate.
Used to use Nationwide but they now charge 1%.
Not sure for withdrawing cash on PO card, its not something I usually do, I find very little reason for cash. 

Just read Martins latest info, looks like Halifax clarity(never heard of it) might be a good card now. No foreign transaction fees and only £1 on £100 to withdraw cash(although that is ontop of any local ATM machine, DTD=$2)
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/cheap-travel-money
PO would cost approx £4.80 for the same £100 withdrawn.


----------



## wayneg

Also Quidco for PO credit card, £14 cashback.
Halifax offer £10 but don't think its available for the Clarity card just their regular card, worth a try though if going for Clarity card.
http://www.quidco.com/insurance-finance/finance/credit-cards/post-office-credit-cards/


----------



## 2Tiggies

disney_princess_85 said:


> My bank is on that list too.
> 
> DBF banks with the Co-Op and they're pretty good. He uses his debit card in the regular way and doesn't get charged anything extra, plus the exchange rate works out quite well.



See my debit card would charge, hence it's worthy position on Martin's list 



wayneg said:


> Also Quidco for PO credit card, £14 cashback.
> Halifax offer £10 but don't think its available for the Clarity card just their regular card, worth a try though if going for Clarity card.
> http://www.quidco.com/insurance-finance/finance/credit-cards/post-office-credit-cards/



Thanks.  I did read about the Clarity card a while ago.  I think it's fairly new or else I was just plain ingnorant of it's existance.  I thought about it when I went out after I posted on here today and I have a Thomas Cook credit card (underwritten by Barclays) which is slightly cheaper than the Halifax one although they do also charge the 2.75% or whatever it is.  There was no charge when I first took it out which was one of the main reasons I did so.  I don't use it now and keep it purely for holiday back up and because it is hardly worth the hassle of getting a new one if I only use it once a year (IF I use it at all).  TBH all the major perks associated with that card have now been dropped, inlcuding points and I did mention to them by email that I don't see any difference or benefit between it and any other high street bank cc ... other than that the face of the card sports an image of a place that MIGHT make a nice holiday desination.   I heard nothing in response though 

All that said, I am going to top up my FairFX a bit now and also popped in and bought some travellers cheques this afternoon at $1.495.  It's good enough for me.    For the sake of about $3 (the difference on the amount I changed) and the pressure of watching the rate like a hawk for a few more days it wasn't worth it to wait.  

I think that is the bottom line.  I am happy with it.  I think it is a good rate.  It is better than what I budgeted so I went with it.


----------



## burt

wayneg said:


> Also Quidco for PO credit card, £14 cashback.
> Halifax offer £10 but don't think its available for the Clarity card just their regular card, worth a try though if going for Clarity card.
> http://www.quidco.com/insurance-finance/finance/credit-cards/post-office-credit-cards/



If quidco ever pays out that is - i had my post office credit card back in february but they still havent paid out , just aswell hertz paid out on the booking that we cancelled


----------



## crabbie1

I took out car and home insurance and pet insurance with morethan through quidco in april and not had a penny.Not even confirmed it


----------



## 2Tiggies

crabbie1 said:


> I took out car and home insurance and pet insurance with morethan through quidco in april and not had a penny.Not even confirmed it



I haven't registered with Quidco, but have been using Topcashback.  So far everything has tracked within minutes.


----------



## Sapper383

just had an email Fair FX are £1.52


----------



## 2Tiggies

Sapper383 said:


> just had an email Fair FX are £1.52



Yes, but strangely on their website still shows $1.5175   Hardly makes a difference though.  It looks like they gave me mine at 1.52 anyway so maybe the info page has not been updated as recently as it shows it has.


----------



## scottish mum

Sapper383 said:


> just had an email Fair FX are £1.52



How did you register to get an email with fairfx rates. That would save me checking it constantly


----------



## 2Tiggies

I seem to think it was one of those boxes you have to uncheck if you didn't want to hear from them when you set up your card.  However their emails are eratic.  I had one in the beginning, nothing for about 2 months, then another .... and have had at least 3 in the last couple of weeks


----------



## Sapper383

I agree, the emails from Fair FX are very sporadic, only had a few lately


----------



## traceycooper

i got 1.51 at Thompsons today, £1500 = $2265


----------



## 2Tiggies

traceycooper said:


> i got 1.51 at Thompsons today, £1500 = $2265



 Well done!


----------



## buffer

Got $1.56 for delivery between September and December at Crown currency exchange


----------



## 2Tiggies

buffer said:


> Got $1.56 for delivery between September and December at Crown currency exchange



Good for you!


----------



## Disneymad

Going up again so far today - lets hope it stays that way when US markets open *crosses fingers*


----------



## kristieuk

Shooting up this morning - market rate just over 1.55 at the moment! Hope it lasts!


----------



## 2Tiggies

kristieuk said:


> Shooting up this morning - market rate just over 1.55 at the moment! Hope it lasts!



I saw that   If it goes up significantly again I am going to do some more FairFX top up.  If I keep going at this rate, I won't need to budget spending money for the next trip!


----------



## les2425

Hi sorry this a bit late today Bev is on holiday and been out this morning.

Update in a few min.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5074 UP $0.0177* 
£500 =* $753.70 UP $8.85	* 
*UP since Friday $8.85* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35					
*I LOVE BLUE MONDAYS WE'RE OVER $1.50 TO THE £*


----------



## pandv_2000

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5074 UP $0.0177*
> £500 =* $753.70 UP $8.85	*
> *UP since Friday $8.85*
> Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35
> *I LOVE BLUE MONDAYS WE'RE OVER $1.50 TO THE £*



Excellent news today.  Keep going up please!


----------



## 2Tiggies

That's what we like to see.  I could have waiting for the end of the weekend to score and extra $7 ....   I'm just really pleased it's on the up and in good time for all the guys who are about to leave in the next week or so.   Let's hope this stays positive.  

Hope you had a good day Les.


----------



## les2425

sorry this is very late post.
been sorting out are wedding getting married on the same date next month.

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5099 UP $0.0018	* 
£500 =* $754.60 UP $0.90* 
*UP since Friday $9.75* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35	

*I LOVE BLUE TUESDAY  *


----------



## 2Tiggies

Your popularity polls are up this week Les! 

I saw the Cheque Centre was offering 1.506 at lunch time.  FairFX was over 1.53.  Haven't checked since.


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

It is great 

If it would even hold there for a while I would be very happy!


----------



## wayneg

$1.56 on credit card, at what point do I pay some of next years cruise off? Anyones crystal ball working?


----------



## 2Tiggies

Double post.


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> Anyones crystal ball working?



Sorry, only got a rubber bouncy ball at the moment where currency is concerned.   My weather one is working though.  It says Scotland will have grey skies and rain, sleet or snow for approximately 350 days per year.   It's been spot on so far.  I love Florida!!!


----------



## wayneg

I thought they predicted a fantastic summer. 
Just a minute haven't they predicted a fantastic summer every year for as long as I can remember, one year they will be correct


----------



## 2Tiggies

Better summer in England I think.  But yes, always hear about the great, hot summer coming.  Still waiting.....


----------



## wayneg

We do keep having nice days but I think its rained every day since St Swithins here. Today cloudy all day again, no sun.


----------



## luke

Been nice and sunny here all afternoon, but like you say Wayne, it's rained every day since St Swithin's!!


----------



## skelfbsfb

Its lovely and sunny here at WDWjust now although I wish I had some of the rain from my home town Glasgow, might not be saying this again when I get home will be dreaming of returning to the place where dreams are made.


----------



## tashasmum

Just been reported on the news tonight that Orlando is having record temps since 96, pity we will be heading home on Thursday. Been here 3 weeks and only seen the rain 3 times, not complaining. Hope it holds for anyone coming out soon. Think it has affected the rides though, a lot of break downs in the last few days, TSM been down 6 hours today and when they finally got it going it broke down again so was given a fast pass that lasts till the 31st.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5186 UP $0.0094* 
£500 = *$759.30 UP $4.70* 
*UP since Friday $14.45	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35					
*I LOVE A BLUE WEDNESDAY *


----------



## tinkandonaldfans

i think we will be hitting the 1.6 mark sooner than we all think if this carries on!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Wow, maybe I was a bit hasty getting those extra TCs and notes on Friday  

As I said, this is looking more and more like I might get very enthusiastic and have my spending money sorted for next year too!


----------



## disney_princess_85

Fab updates Les, keep them up please!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5201 UP $0.0015* 
£500 = *$760.05 UP $0.75* 
*UP since Friday $15.20* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35	


*I LOVE A BLUE THURSDAY  *


----------



## Alibaba

Come on $1.60


----------



## disney_princess_85

It keeps going up and up! Let's hope it continues.


----------



## wayneg

Could this be an all blue week?


----------



## luke

Already bought most of mine at $1.50 but still have a few more $$ to get so great to see the blue again


----------



## disney_princess_85

luke said:


> Already bought most of mine at $1.50 but still have a few more $$ to get so great to see the blue again



Look at your ticker! Can't believe you only have a week to go.


----------



## luke

disney_princess_85 said:


> Look at your ticker! Can't believe you only have a week to go.





I know!!  Am getting round to all the preparation now - had a panic yesterday when I couldn't find my paper driving license (even though I've never been asked for it before at car hire - I just know that if I didn't have it they would ask for it!!) but the missus eventually found it for me (in a file that I'd already searched through, twice ).

For some odd reason though, I'm getting 'less excited' the nearer it gets to departure - I think I like the planning when it still seems miles away 

Sure that'll change come Wednesday night when I can't get to sleep (anyone remember those old WDW adverts )


----------



## disney_princess_85

luke said:


> I know!!  Am getting round to all the preparation now - had a panic yesterday when I couldn't find my paper driving license (even though I've never been asked for it before at car hire - I just know that if I didn't have it they would ask for it!!) but the missus eventually found it for me (in a file that I'd already searched through, twice ).



 Oh dear!



luke said:


> For some odd reason though, I'm getting 'less excited' the nearer it gets to departure - I think I like the planning when it still seems miles away



I'm exactly the same. 



luke said:


> Sure that'll change come Wednesday night when I can't get to sleep (anyone remember those old WDW adverts )


----------



## 2Tiggies

luke said:


> I know!!  Am getting round to all the preparation now - had a panic yesterday



What? Luke panic? I don't believe that.  Not the same Luke who slept through the first few weeks of his ADR window while we all worried and fretted ......... and then eventually, when it suited him, casually booked them  

It is so funny to think that was 6 months ago!  Do you pack the night before too Luke?   (That is not a criticism - I do it!)


----------



## luke

2Tiggies said:


> It is so funny to think that was 6 months ago!  Do you pack the night before too Luke?   (That is not a criticism - I do it!)



Pack?? You think DW would trust me to pack??!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

luke said:


> Pack?? You think DW would trust me to pack??!!



 Why not?  Those who don't fret are less likely to leave something behind.  I don't think I have ever forgotten something.  Tell her I recommend your character type as a first class packer.  Unless it means you miss something good on telly while packing, in which case it would be better for her to pack.  I have to do the packing.  My other alternative is leaving it to my 8 year old daughter.


----------



## luke

I might not fret, but I sure do forget/misplace/lose far too much!!

My lack of fretting in fact, often costs me money - if DW hadn't have found my paper license I would have just got a replacement (I'd already rang the DVLA to find out if it would arrive in time - which it would have), which would have been the second time, as I also couldn't find it when we went in 2007, when I DID have to buy the replacement 

No, I think I'm safer leaving the packing etc to her - after all, I've done all the planning


----------



## wayneg

luke said:


> Pack?? You think DW would trust me to pack??!!



Exactly same for me Luke, I am not allowed near the cases when the lid is open, I am allowed to carry them around though


----------



## luke

wayneg said:


> Exactly same for me Luke, I am not allowed near the cases when the lid is open, I am allowed to carry them around though



Yep, I'll be in charge of 'lugging' no doubt, while DW swans around with her new pink Radley rucksack


----------



## disney_princess_85

wayneg said:


> Exactly same for me Luke, I am not allowed near the cases when the lid is open, I am allowed to carry them around though





luke said:


> Yep, I'll be in charge of 'lugging' no doubt, while DW swans around with her new pink Radley rucksack


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Got all my dollars but this is all good for next year


----------



## scojos

2Tiggies said:


> Why not?  Those who don't fret are less likely to leave something behind.  I don't think I have ever forgotten something.  Tell her I recommend your character type as a first class packer.  Unless it means you miss something good on telly while packing, in which case it would be better for her to pack.  I have to do the packing.  My other alternative is leaving it to my 8 year old daughter.



well as a A type packer i find these comments dead funny

as for letting the kids pack, id end up with 3 v large teddies (a whale, a stitch and a polar beer) 300 hair accessories, hair gel and an electric toothbrush (josh, my asd son is obsessed with his new "toy")
if i was lucky they might add a few tshirts, swim suit each...and a comb
tx


----------



## 2Tiggies

scojos said:


> well as a A type packer i find these comments dead funny
> 
> as for letting the kids pack, id end up with 3 v large teddies (a whale, a stitch and a polar beer) 300 hair accessories, hair gel and an electric toothbrush (josh, my asd son is obsessed with his new "toy")
> if i was lucky they might add a few tshirts, swim suit each...and a comb
> tx



Now that's funny.  My DD is a very meticulous packer.  Going away for two nights on Sunday with my parents and she has been wanting to pack for weeks.  She has a list .... and she has everything on it!   A bit more than I would pack, but then left to my own devices I pack fairly light (well pre-kids anyway). 

However going to tennis, ballet or swimming it is up to me to make sure I have the bag and it is packed with the necessary items.  I have spotted her on the way up the road to school in the mornings occasionally without her school bag   Packed lunch, yes!


----------



## eeyorefanuk

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5201 UP $0.0015*
> £500 = *$760.05 UP $0.75*
> *UP since Friday $15.20*
> Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35
> 
> 
> *I LOVE A BLUE THURSDAY  *



oh could you please get me 1.60 for tomorrow


----------



## eeyorefanuk

luke said:


> I know!!  Am getting round to all the preparation now - had a panic yesterday when I couldn't find my paper driving license (even though I've never been asked for it before at car hire - I just know that if I didn't have it they would ask for it!!) but the missus eventually found it for me (in a file that I'd already searched through, twice ).
> 
> For some odd reason though, I'm getting 'less excited' the nearer it gets to departure - I think I like the planning when it still seems miles away
> 
> Sure that'll change come Wednesday night when I can't get to sleep (anyone remember those old WDW adverts )



That is sooooooooooooo spooky, I have been planning for a year and loved every minute of it.  The last week, not excited, just nervous and stressed out - also lack of sleep but think that is because of the flying


----------



## scojos

eeyorefanuk said:


> That is sooooooooooooo spooky, I have been planning for a year and loved every minute of it.  The last week, not excited, just nervous and stressed out - also lack of sleep but think that is because of the flying



thats me..stressed, cleaning tidying, cant find things, starting agin...

im not worried about the flight, but am so aware of everything else that could go wrong...
ds has football training every saturday, im scared he ll break something even though he has been playing for 9 years
dd has ice skating tonight (she skates at club level and has been "jumping" for the last few weeks..see my stress?
im worried about the car hire, driving, weather, not having enough money, one of the kids (or us) being sick...
what a worry wart am I? i know it sounds stupid but i can t stop stressing
at least its nice to know im not alone


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5206 UP $0.0005* 
£500 = *$760.30 UP $0.25* 
*UP since Friday $15.45* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35					
*I LOVE A BLUE FRIDAY ITS BEEN A ALL BLUE WEEK.*

*LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS ON MONDAY  we could be heading for a monday drop *


----------



## 2Tiggies

les2425 said:


> *LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS ON MONDAY  we could be heading for a monday drop *



Don't you dare say that.  Take it back.  Immediately 

It's been a good week folks, a really good week.  Feels like more ....


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Great week!


----------



## 2Tiggies

FairFX is currently $1.5475! Haven't seen that for a while


----------



## scojos

2Tiggies said:


> FairFX is currently $1.5475! Haven't seen that for a while



thats cool, dh said to me "dont you just wish you waited? i replied %%**(&&(***, and ***** for the support
yeah, i did swear but you can fit what you want into the stars above


----------



## 2Tiggies

scojos said:


> thats cool, dh said to me "dont you just wish you waited? i replied %%**(&&(***, and ***** for the support
> yeah, i did swear but you can fit what you want into the stars above



ANYTHING I want?   Seriously though, I bought about $700 last Friday at $1.49.  Now I know there is a difference, but really, it equates to about $12 in total.  Now I ask you, is $12 worth sitting in suspense for 10 days to see if it gets any better?    Maybe you can pacify your DH with that.   If it gets really good, I will just keep topping up when it's good.  It won't go to waste - and it's nice to have leftover spending money from the previous trip to give you a head start the next time.


----------



## wayneg

2Tiggies said:


> Now I know there is a difference, but really, it equates to about $12 in total.  Now I ask you, is $12 worth sitting in suspense for 10 days to see if it gets any better?


This is exactly why I gave up caring about exchange rates. I take the rate on the day I use my card knowing I get full interbank rate with no fees.
I could try guess when to buy but the take into account the stress and a 15 mile round trip to buy its very rarely worth doing.
Only time it makes a big difference is times like we had the rate drop from over $2 to under $1.50 in a few months. Then everyone should have bought into the $ before the drop.


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> This is exactly why I gave up caring about exchange rates. I take the rate on the day I use my card knowing I get full interbank rate with no fees.
> I could try guess when to buy but the take into account the stress and a 15 mile round trip to buy its very rarely worth doing.
> Only time it makes a big difference is times like we had the rate drop from over $2 to under $1.50 in a few months. Then everyone should have bought into the $ before the drop.



I agree.  I always consider the non monetary cost involved in things.  I can understand someone ordering 2 or 3K worth of currency, but honestly, to me the hassle is not worth it.  Same as I might pop into the BP shop for a pint of milk to save myself going to Tesco when I am tired.  It costs more, but it's not worth the hassle.  

I must admit I do watch because as I said, I know it can be saved for another trip so I don't mind topping up anyway when the rate is good.  I just get very enthusiastic on behalf of others though.


----------



## stephensmum

Can't wait to see what it is tomorrow.  oh, it is tomorrow, i mean today.  Got mine but still lke to see if it's blue.  Thanks for the updates, Les.


----------



## wayneg

Should be blue again today, exchange rate is up another 1 cent this morning to almost $1.58


----------



## kristieuk

I am keeping a very close eye on the rate at the moment - we have our share of a $4600 rental fee to pay before 6th October. It's so hard to know what to do! We just paid off our Disney Cruise last week, and got a rate of 1.54 which I was delighted with given what I had budgeted for, but it just continues to climb! I wish I had a crystal ball


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> Should be blue again today, exchange rate is up another 1 cent this morning to almost $1.58



It's just reached it.  

FairFX is sitting at $1.5550 today


----------



## Disneymad

Yum yum yum!

Is it wrong that with every rise in the exchange rate I see a direct correlation between how many Captain's Mai Tai's I can drink by the pool?


----------



## kristieuk

Disneymad said:


> Yum yum yum!
> 
> Is it wrong that with every rise in the exchange rate I see a direct correlation between how many Captain's Mai Tai's I can drink by the pool?


 

Not at all! I count any saving I make in the bottles of wine it equates


----------



## 2Tiggies

Disneymad said:


> Yum yum yum!
> 
> Is it wrong that with every rise in the exchange rate I see a direct correlation between how many Captain's Mai Tai's I can drink by the pool?



I don't have a problem with that. 



kristieuk said:


> Not at all! I count any saving I make in the bottles of wine it equates



Measuring money in a bottle is an easy way to count it, making you more likely to be accurate and unlikely to be wrong


----------



## kristieuk

2Tiggies said:


> I don't have a problem with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Measuring money in a bottle is an easy way to count it, making you more likely to be accurate and unlikely to be wrong


----------



## catherine

Fairfx is now at 1.56  Let's hope it keeps going up!


----------



## skelfbsfb

Thats good news, lets hope it keeps going up before I have to pay my new contract of DVC points thats if disney dont exersice the ROFR.  I believe that if you do a wire transfer then you get a different rate than tourist rates.  Does anyone know what it is. Thanks


----------



## Laurafoster

skelfbsfb said:


> Thats good news, lets hope it keeps going up before I have to pay my new contract of DVC points thats if disney dont exersice the ROFR.  I believe that if you do a wire transfer then you get a different rate than tourist rates.  Does anyone know what it is. Thanks



When we did ours it was the interbank rate, that was with Barclays


----------



## 2Tiggies

Laurafoster said:


> When we did ours it was the interbank rate, that was with Barclays



... which is better than tourist rates, so start smiling skelfbsfb!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5311 UP $0.0105* 
£500 = *$765.55 UP $5.25* 
*UP since Friday $5.25* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35					
*I LOVE A BLUE MONDAY *


----------



## wayneg

Great day today, Interbank upto $1.59 (+2 cents on the day)
Justsaw an interview said should keep going up, all good news from UK data just now(how long will it last) 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/intraday.stm


----------



## 2Tiggies

This is very good.  

Where do you check the interbank rate Wayne?  You seem to see the fluctuations before I do.


----------



## wayneg

Easiest way is just look at the BBC link I posted. 
Visa have this site enter 0 for fees. Only problem is it gives the rate fron this morning before todays 2 cent rise, it must show the opening rate. http://corporate.visa.com/pd/consumer_services/consumer_ex_rates.jsp


----------



## skelfbsfb

Laurafoster said:


> When we did ours it was the interbank rate, that was with Barclays



Thanks I will be paying through Royal Bank Of Scotland



2Tiggies said:


> ... which is better than tourist rates, so start smiling skelfbsfb!



Big grin here here hoping it continues to rise as every little bit helps.


----------



## Sweet Pea UK

Bit the bullet and got ours today with crown currency 1.57 simething to the £. I was tempted to hang on a few more days as I'm sure it will go up a bit more but my head ruled me and I was if the opinion that 6 months ago I would have been thrilled with this rate when it was hovering around 1.40 so it's done. Watch it rocket now!!


----------



## ford family

2Tiggies said:


> This is very good.
> 
> Where do you check the interbank rate Wayne?  You seem to see the fluctuations before I do.



I use www.cnbc.com. 
Scroll down and look on the left hand side for interbank fx rates that are constantly updated.

ford family


----------



## heatherbelle

I keep check on it from the red button on the BBC, not the tourist one, the other page, I think its the same as the official bank rate.


----------



## 2Tiggies

heatherbelle said:


> I keep check on it from the red button on the BBC, not the tourist one, the other page, I think its the same as the official bank rate.



I also check that one, but I wasn't sure if it was the interbank rate.  Usually online is easier because I don't have to fight to get to one of the TVs


----------



## wayneg

Exchange rate could hit $1.60 today, http://news.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/intraday.stm

Les I bet you love a blue Tuesday.

Looks like it was back in Jan we last saw these highs. http://www.x-rates.com/d/USD/GBP/hist2010.html


----------



## 2Tiggies

This is great.  FairFX was at 1,57 this morning.  I see it slid slightly to 1.5675, but fluctuations are normal through the day.  I hope it holds out while all of you are using your cards over there in the next few weeks.


----------



## burt

Finally gave in and ordered some dollars from ice, 1.5544 to the pound so not bad, did contemplate just using post office card but was a bit worried about it being stopped for to many transactions, Just hope the next day delivery works, i left it a bit late we fly friday morning so hope post office do there bit and get them to us on time


----------



## buffer

Crown Currency today 1.5999


----------



## 2Tiggies

burt said:


> Finally gave in and ordered some dollars from ice, 1.5544 to the pound so not bad, did contemplate just using post office card but was a bit worried about it being stopped for to many transactions, Just hope the next day delivery works, i left it a bit late we fly friday morning so hope post office do there bit and get them to us on time



Even if next day deliver takes an extra day, you will still have it by Thursday.  They are usually pretty swift.  These businesses' reputations rely on delivery just as heavily as on offering a good rate.  I would think you are fine, but you can let us know when it gets there.


----------



## burt

2Tiggies said:


> Even if next day deliver takes an extra day, you will still have it by Thursday.  They are usually pretty swift.  These businesses' reputations rely on delivery just as heavily as on offering a good rate.  I would think you are fine, but you can let us know when it gets there.


To be fair if it had only been one day until we were flying i wouldnt have risked it but as you say i have the extra day if they are late, besides im not worried if they dont arrive Wayne has plenty dollars he wil look after us


----------



## wayneg

burt said:


> OT be fair if it had only been one day until we were flying i wouldnt have risked it but as you say i have the extra day if they are late, besides im not worried if they dont arrive Wayne has plenty dollars he wil look after us



You're just too funny. 
I wasn't expecting to pay for much this trip with all the help I have given you.

How nice is it having a day off work day before we fly, never done this before I usually work upto leaving for the airport.


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> You're just too funny.
> I wasn't expecting to pay for much this trip with all the help I have given you.
> 
> How nice is it having a day off work day before we fly, never done this before I usually work upto leaving for the airport.



Makes a big difference.  I am thinking about taking the airport day off too this time.


----------



## TCO

Crown is nearly 1.6 for when we go in September, I don't know whether to bite now or be greedy and hold out for more?


----------



## les2425

hi sorry for not being online but router went down last night not been online all day.

hear is today infor.

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5494 UP $0.0183	* 
£500 = *$774.70 UP $9.15* 
*UP since Friday $14.40* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35	

*I LOVE A BLUE TUESDAY*


----------



## TCO

Ok I went ahead and booked £500 worth via crown and if you get delivery on the 10th September the rate is 1.614.

Quite happy with that I'll just take the rest on my card


----------



## Winnie McPooh

TCO said:


> Ok I went ahead and booked £500 worth via crown and if you get delivery on the 10th September the rate is 1.614.
> 
> Quite happy with that I'll just take the rest on my card



That's a really good rate -I've not got any dollars yet, was kind of hoping it would reach the £1.60, I checked crown currency and the were showing £1.59?  do they normally change throughout the day?  I've never used anything like this before, I always just bought my dollars from a travel agent


----------



## TCO

I've used Crown twice now, the downside is you pay now and get the dollars on the date you pick but I have only positive experiences with them.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Winnie McPooh said:


> That's a really good rate -I've not got any dollars yet, was kind of hoping it would reach the £1.60, I checked crown currency and the were showing £1.59?  do they normally change throughout the day?  I've never used anything like this before, I always just bought my dollars from a travel agent



The way things are going, you still have time to keep an eye on the bank rates and possibly get that, or at least close to it, where you can buy when you decide you are happy with the rate.  I know many are happy with Crown.  I just don't want to pay money for something that I don't get for ages.


----------



## Disneymad

Winnie McPooh said:


> That's a really good rate -I've not got any dollars yet, was kind of hoping it would reach the £1.60, I checked crown currency and the were showing £1.59?  do they normally change throughout the day?  I've never used anything like this before, I always just bought my dollars from a travel agent



Rates do change throughout the day, however the best ones (ie the 1.61 that was previously mentioned) are sent out via their newsletter. Sign up for that and about once a week they put out an email special.


----------



## tinkandonaldfans

its going to be anoother blue wednesday today!!!!!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Hope it stays blue.  FairFX is back up to 1.57 today.  Interbank rate seems to be holding its own.


----------



## crabbie1

This is sounding good everyone.For those with there CC going now should also benefit. Got 1.58 through crown booked back in may deleivery the 3rd september(not going till 22nd but wanted to ensure delivery as never used before). Will hopefully have another £800 to change by the end august as DB had tax rebate so when it comes will have another look but will probably get a fairfx card as had one last time and it saves carrying large amounts of cash around


----------



## 2Tiggies

crabbie1 said:


> so when it comes will have another look but will probably get a fairfx card as had one last time and it saves carrying large amounts of cash around



Didn't you keep your FairFX - or was that over 3 years ago?  Why don't you apply for one now so that you have it ready to load as soon as the rates are good once your funds come through?    FairFX rate at 1.57 today.


----------



## disney_princess_85

Where's Les? I want an official update!


----------



## 2Tiggies

disney_princess_85 said:


> Where's Les? I want an official update!



  Me too!  It's not official until Les posts!


----------



## disney_princess_85

2Tiggies said:


> Me too!  It's not official until Les posts!





From what's been said today, it looks like we're going to receive good news yet again!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Les, Helloooooooo   We can't start the party without you.


----------



## skelfbsfb

disney_princess_85 said:


> From what's been said today, it looks like we're going to receive good news yet again!



Well heres hoping it gets better and better.


----------



## Disneymad

It's had a bit of a wobble today and is currently down, but hopefully just a short term correction before going up 10 cents next week.

Well a girl can dream


----------



## 2Tiggies

Disneymad said:


> It's had a bit of a wobble today and is currently down, but hopefully just a short term correction before going up 10 cents next week.
> 
> Well a girl can dream



I like your attitude.  It was barely holding its own on the interbank rate this morning and by lunch time it had dropped slightly by about 1c.  But then fluctuations are normal through the day so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5515 UP $0.0021	* 
£500 = *$775.75 UP $1.05* 
*UP since Friday $15.45	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35					

*I LOVE A BLUE WEDNESDAY *

sorry been around as painting at my parents.


----------



## burt

2Tiggies said:


> Even if next day deliver takes an extra day, you will still have it by Thursday.  They are usually pretty swift.  These businesses' reputations rely on delivery just as heavily as on offering a good rate.  I would think you are fine, but you can let us know when it gets there.




Good news Dollars arrived today, great service from Ice, ordered lunchtime yesterday, delivered to the door 11 am this morning


----------



## 2Tiggies

burt said:


> Good news Dollars arrived today, great service from Ice, ordered lunchtime yesterday, delivered to the door 11 am this morning



Darn!  Now you can't make Wayne feel obliged to buy your drinks!  

Glad you got it.  ICE has good rates too!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5415 DOWN $0.0100	* 
£500 = *$770.75 DOWN $5.00* 
*UP since Friday $10.45* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35					
*mmm just a small drop but a lot better than it was.*


----------



## 2Tiggies

Small drops are normal.  We've had a long run of steady rises so this hardly makes much difference.  

Thanks Les.


----------



## skelfbsfb

2Tiggies said:


> Small drops are normal.  We've had a long run of steady rises so this hardly makes much difference.
> 
> Thanks Les.



And heres hoping for another long run of rises.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5397 DOWN $0.0018* 
£500 = *$779.65 DOWN $0.90* 
*UP since Friday $9.55* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

Could have been worse.  It's Monday we have to watch now.


----------



## skelfbsfb

2Tiggies said:


> Could have been worse.  It's Monday we have to watch now.



Well lets hope the only way is up on Monday.


----------



## 2Tiggies

skelfbsfb said:


> Well lets hope the only way is up on Monday.



Strangely, FairFX was slightly up this evening on yesterday's rate.  I just bought some more at $1.5725.  Pretty pleased with that.


----------



## skelfbsfb

Lets all pray that its going to be a very good week for the pound soaring high.


----------



## SerpentQueenClaire

Just ordered my currency this morning with Crown.  Used them about three or four times in the past, all with no problems and got 1.652 so am very happy with that!!  We're not going until November so if by some miracle the rate goes even higher we will stock up on more for our wedding trip next year!!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

skelfbsfb said:


> Lets all pray that its going to be a very good week for the pound soaring high.



I'm with ya!  The interbank rate was slightly up today from Friday's rate.  I haven't checked again since this morning, but it looked like a good start.


----------



## skelfbsfb

2Tiggies said:


> I'm with ya!  The interbank rate was slightly up today from Friday's rate.  I haven't checked again since this morning, but it looked like a good start.



Well thats a good sign then


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5303 DOWN $0.0094* 
£500 =* $765.15 DOWN $4.70* 
*DOWN since Friday $4.70	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35	

*I DON'T LIKE READ MONDAYS *


----------



## 2Tiggies

How odd.  FairFX and the interbank rate are both slightly up. Don't buy your currency from Thomas Cook today!


----------



## Disneymad

It's in freefall today *sobs*  If I close my eyes and put my fingers in my ears, it's not real, right? 

Lalalalala! You can't make me listen...


----------



## 2Tiggies

Disneymad said:


> Lalalalala! You can't make me listen...



 Just keep your eyes closed.  What happened today that I didn't know about? It's dropped almost 1.5c since this morning.


----------



## Disneymad

I think it must be due to some Federal Reserve meeting which is reporting in later today on how it thinks the US economy is doing - seems it's making people edgy.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Disneymad said:


> seems it's making people edgy.



Well they must get a grip. They are far to edgy for my liking.


----------



## london75

Luckily I heard the news this morning about house price drops this morning.  That is a reasonable sign that the recent good growth news was a false start and we've got a little longer to go before things are "normal again".

I managed to get onto Crown and buy at their 10 day rate at 1.58 before it fell to 1.56 minutes later.  I know it's not a huge amount ($20 on the amount I ordered) but better in my pocket than theirs!

The next few days will be interesting, if the US start a new phase of quantitative easing it should rise again and there is more debt in Europe to come too strengthening the pound.


----------



## Disneymad

Just found this article confirming that the Federal Reserve meeting is the primary reason for the fall. Seems the UK House Market fall was like salt in the wound.

The post-meeting statement is due at 18:15...see if that helps or makes it worse, meep!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Disneymad said:


> Just found this article confirming that the Federal Reserve meeting is the primary reason for the fall. Seems the UK House Market fall was like salt in the wound.
> 
> The post-meeting statement is due at 18:15...see if that helps or makes it worse, meep!



The only time I pay enough attention to these things is when it affects me   Well put it this way, it's not forever.  Although I actually have enough to take with me, watching the £/$ rate is part of my lifestyle now.


----------



## Disneymad

2Tiggies said:


> watching the £/$ rate is part of my lifestyle now.



Everyone needs a hobby! *grin*

To be honest, most times in the past I've not really thought about it too much but it just seems to be so volatile these days and it really is quite addictive to watch


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5133 DOWN $0.0170	* 
£500 = *$756.65 DOWN $8.50	* 
*DOWN since Friday $13.20* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35					
*I DON'T LIKE RED TUESDAYS *


----------



## 2Tiggies

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5133 DOWN $0.0170	*
> £500 = *$756.65 DOWN $8.50	*
> *DOWN since Friday $13.20*
> Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35
> *I DON'T LIKE RED TUESDAYS *



Hang in there Les - even the not so nice doesn't last for ever!


----------



## Disneymad

Thankfully it's climbed back up a lot tonight since the Federal thingy and it's currently only down by .37 of a cent, which considering at one point it was something like 1.7c down is a great recovery in the circumstances.

I knew closing my eyes and pretending it wasn't real would work!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Disneymad said:


> I knew closing my eyes and pretending it wasn't real would work!



Thank you Disneymad for sorting out the economy for us - I wouldn't have known what to do.  Do you work miracles during the night too?


----------



## Disneymad

2Tiggies said:


> Thank you Disneymad for sorting out the economy for us - I wouldn't have known what to do.



Hey, no sweat, anytime! 



2Tiggies said:


> Do you work miracles during the night too?



Oh, er, *cough* umm, yes of course. Well then I'll do something special for you later this week then - just for you!


----------



## kristieuk




----------



## 2Tiggies

Disneymad said:


> Hey, no sweat, anytime!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, er, *cough* umm, yes of course. Well then I'll do something special for you later this week then - just for you!



You are very sharp!   That was brilliant.  I had no idea where that link might take me  .... but you didn't disappoint!


----------



## skelfbsfb

Let us all pray tonight that it was only a small blip and will make up by surging ahaed in the coming days.


----------



## Disneymad

2Tiggies said:


> You are very sharp!   That was brilliant.  I had no idea where that link might take me  .... but you didn't disappoint!



Funny thing is 51 weeks of the year I'd not have been able to make that joke, the timing was perfect *giggles*

As for the rate today...lalalalala, you can't make me look!


----------



## skelfbsfb

Looks like a lot of us didnt pray last night.  Rate down 1.2% from last night.


----------



## 2Tiggies

skelfbsfb said:


> Looks like a lot of us didnt pray last night.  Rate down 1.2% from last night.



Are you accusing me?  I was watching the meteors!


----------



## Disneymad

2Tiggies said:


> Are you accusing me?  I was watching the meteors!



Oh, so now you're saying it's *my* fault!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5188 UP $0.0055	* 
£500 = *$759.50 UP $2.75	* 
*DOWN since Friday $10.45* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35					
*Its gone up a little but not bad, its a purple Wednesday*


----------



## skelfbsfb

2Tiggies said:


> Are you accusing me?  I was watching the meteors!



Now would I do that I know your praying really hard as the fairies are watching.


----------



## 2Tiggies

skelfbsfb said:


> Now would I do that I know your praying really hard as the fairies are watching.





And after all that, the rate is up!


----------



## london75

Hmm, I'm not sure this is looking that good, sorry to be pessimistic.

http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=GBPUSD=X&t=5d&l=on&z=m&q=l&c=

My gut feeling is it will bounce between 1.47-8 and 1.55-6 for a long time now!  That's trade so .05 less for high street.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5088 DOWN $0.0100* 
£500 =* $754.40 DOWN $5.00* * 
DOWN since Friday $15.45* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.


----------



## disney_princess_85

Oh dear! Should've exchanged my money last week.


----------



## skelfbsfb

Hopefully it will recovery later on today.


----------



## wilma-bride

disney_princess_85 said:


> Oh dear! Should've exchanged my money last week.



My sentiments entirely Lauren


----------



## 2Tiggies

disney_princess_85 said:


> Oh dear! Should've exchanged my money last week.





wilma-bride said:


> My sentiments entirely Lauren



Don't feel bad.  I changed mine before it hiked up and it is still not looking too bad compared to how it was.  I did do a load on FairFX about a week ago when they offered 1.57, but I am not unhappy with the 1.50 I got a few weeks ago.


----------



## kristieuk

It is continuing to slip back today - and there was so much hope at the beginning of the week


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

If it helps anyone Crown Currency were offering 1.65 at the weekend - not sure if they still are but may be worth a call. Thats for October deliveries.  I ordered some . . . I thought I was jumping the gun a bit as we were on the rise, but I'm slightly relieved now. Darn currency - its so up and down!!


----------



## kristieuk

I ordered some too, I think it was Tuesday of this week, and they still had some at that rate. If anyone is interested, you need to call them though - the website offer is quite a bit lower.


----------



## 2Tiggies

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5088 DOWN $0.0100*
> £500 =* $754.40 DOWN $5.00* *
> DOWN since Friday $15.45*
> Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.



That's quite low for high street, considering Cheque Centre was offering 1.523 today.  They always used to have a better rate than TC but over the last year it has been marginal.  Not sure about FairFX today as I didn't get a chance to check.


----------



## Disneymad

Lalalalala! Make it stop


----------



## 2Tiggies

Disneymad said:


> Lalalalala! Make it stop



You're not lalalalalala-ing loud enough.  I don't think the markets can hear you. Maybe they are lalalallalala-ing themselves.  Hmm, competition ....!


----------



## skelfbsfb

Praying never helped either.


----------



## 2Tiggies

skelfbsfb said:


> Praying never helped either.



Well did you?


----------



## heatherbelle

It's on the up again, just checked the BBC and the bank rate is at 1.5614, it finished yesterday at 1.5578.

Tourist rate is 1.5234 on the BBC.


----------



## Disneymad

Yes, was up a nicely earlier though contracting a bit now. I'm just glad the freefall seems to have stopped.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5042 DOWN $0.0046	* 
£500 =* $752.10 DOWN $2.30	* 
*DOWN since Friday $17.75* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

Disneymad said:


> Yes, was up a nicely earlier though contracting a bit now. I'm just glad the freefall seems to have stopped.



Just relieved you have made peace with it for the time being.  I have started using you as a barometer on this thread


----------



## Disneymad

2Tiggies said:


> Just relieved you have made peace with it for the time being.  I have started using you as a barometer on this thread



*giggles*

Yes, eyes are open again - thank gawd - it was getting annoying bumping in to everything!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5050 UP $0.0008* 
*£500 = $752.50 UP $0.40* 
*UP since Friday $0.40* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35	

*ITS A SMALL BLUE MONDAY 	*


----------



## skelfbsfb

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5050 UP $0.0008*
> *£500 = $752.50 UP $0.40*
> *UP since Friday $0.40*
> Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35
> 
> *ITS A SMALL BLUE MONDAY 	*



Every bit counts


----------



## 2Tiggies

skelfbsfb said:


> Every bit counts



Waiting for Disneymad's reaction to test whether this is good enough or not


----------



## skelfbsfb

Im just praying for it to climb rapidly before I hear if Ive passed ROFR and have to pay.


----------



## 2Tiggies

skelfbsfb said:


> Im just praying for it to climb rapidly before I hear if Ive passed ROFR and have to pay.



TBH I think 1.50 is a good rate.  For almost a year now, as well as most of last year and the latter part of 2008, it has been in the 1.40's and even lower at times.  I reckon if you can get yourself some of it at 1.50 you are not doing too badly.  How much time do you have?


----------



## skelfbsfb

2Tiggies said:


> TBH I think 1.50 is a good rate.  For almost a year now, as well as most of last year and the latter part of 2008, it has been in the 1.40's and even lower at times.  I reckon if you can get yourself some of it at 1.50 you are not doing too badly.  How much time do you have?



Its been 17 or 18 days now since we put it to disney for ROFR, although I have priced it for $1.50 I was hoping to get nearer the $1.60


----------



## Disneymad

2Tiggies said:


> Waiting for Disneymad's reaction to test whether this is good enough or not



Disneymad says *YES!* Especially as it's gone up today too - more we say, more!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Disneymad said:


> Disneymad says *YES!* Especially as it's gone up today too - more we say, more!!



*MORE!!*


----------



## skelfbsfb

Hows the money markets today.


----------



## Disneymad

It's down at the moment, not sob-worthy down or down more than it went up yesterday though. US markets open soon so will see if that does anything.


----------



## 2Tiggies

FairFX is at 1.5375 at the moment.  Not too shabby, I don't think.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5070 UP $0.0020	* 
£500 = *$752.50 UP $1.00* 
*UP since Friday $1.40* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35	

I* LOVE A SMALL BLUE TUESDAY *


----------



## 2Tiggies

Well it's better than nothing.


----------



## skelfbsfb

Lets hope this is the start of something good.


----------



## 2Tiggies

skelfbsfb said:


> Lets hope this is the start of something good.



Yes.  Something VERY good would be even better!


----------



## skelfbsfb

2Tiggies said:


> Yes.  Something VERY good would be even better!



Couldnt agree more


----------



## 2Tiggies

I have heard of a Rain Dance.  Should we invent a Dollar Dance? I don't mind looking comical for a few minutes if it gets me some extra cash.


----------



## skelfbsfb

2Tiggies said:


> I have heard of a Rain Dance.  Should we invent a Dollar Dance? I don't mind looking comical for a few minutes if it gets me some extra cash.



Willing to try anything, so I will join you in the dance.


----------



## 2Tiggies

skelfbsfb said:


> Willing to try anything, so I will join you in the dance.



I nearly missed out here - didn't see your post. Here is my version:

 *$$$* *$$$*

Les, don't let us down tomorrow.  Hey, isn't there a wedding coming up very very soon?


----------



## tinkandonaldfans

I have devised a jingle for our dollar dance

dollar rate, dollar rate 
please let us celebrate!
we want you up so high
as it lets us buy, buy, buy!


----------



## skelfbsfb

tinkandonaldfans said:


> I have devised a jingle for our dollar dance
> 
> dollar rate, dollar rate
> please let us celebrate!
> we want you up so high
> as it lets us buy, buy, buy!






Now all join in


----------



## 2Tiggies

Is it working yet?


----------



## skelfbsfb

2Tiggies said:


> Is it working yet?



Les will let us all know soon with big BLUE writing


----------



## disney_princess_85

Les, I got paid today so I'll be getting my dollars soon. I want a blue update only please.


----------



## 2Tiggies

disney_princess_85 said:


> Les, I got paid today so I'll be getting my dollars soon. I want a blue update only please.



Er, excuse me, then why are you not dancing?


----------



## skelfbsfb

2Tiggies said:


> Er, excuse me, then why are you not dancing?



They will be dancing with joy when Les says there has been a dramtic rise against the dollar $2 to the £1.  Now thats worth dancing for.


----------



## disney_princess_85

2Tiggies said:


> Er, excuse me, then why are you not dancing?



Oops, sorry! *$$$**$$$**$$$**$$$**$$$*



skelfbsfb said:


> They will be dancing with joy when Les says there has been a dramtic rise against the dollar $2 to the £1.  Now thats worth dancing for.



I wish!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

disney_princess_85 said:


> Oops, sorry! *$$$**$$$**$$$**$$$**$$$*



  I thought I should have cut you some slack as you might have been tired from all your SDD dancing yesterday.  Well if the exchange rate doesnt improve to your liking, maybe you should suggest to your employer that you need a pay rise.  I take it you don't work for BAA so there should be no threat of you needing to strike .....


----------



## disney_princess_85

2Tiggies said:


> I thought I should have cut you some slack as you might have been tired from all your SDD dancing yesterday.  Well if the exchange rate doesnt improve to your liking, maybe you should suggest to your employer that you need a pay rise.  I take it you don't work for BAA so there should be no threat of you needing to strike .....





Pay rise... I wish (again!). My holiday is timed perfectly: I've been paid a week before I go and I get paid again a few days after I return. It's safe to say most of my earnings will be frittered away in Orlando.


----------



## 2Tiggies

disney_princess_85 said:


> Pay rise... I wish (again!). My holiday is timed perfectly: I've been paid a week before I go and I get paid again a few days after I return. It's safe to say most of my earnings will be frittered away in Orlando.



I was looking at my diary yesterday and have a similar pay/holiday time schedule.  I am paid a little further in advance of my trip, but then again shortly after my return - this is usually the important one 

Happy shopping!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4942 DOWN $0.0128	* 
£500 = *$747.10 DOWN $5.00* 
*DOWN since Friday $5.00	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## skelfbsfb

Oh and here was me ready to have a dance tonight, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## wilma-bride

disney_princess_85 said:


> Les, I got paid today so I'll be getting my dollars soon. I want a blue update only please.



I buckled and ordered the rest of my cash today - got 1.5108 from Post Office which is not great but I just wanted to get it done.


----------



## skelfbsfb

Heres hoping for a blue day today.


----------



## 2Tiggies

wilma-bride said:


> I buckled and ordered the rest of my cash today - got 1.5108 from Post Office which is not great but I just wanted to get it done.



Well 4 weeks ago everyone would have thought that was an amazing deal.  I changed quite a bit then at 1.49 and I am not unhappy about it.  



skelfbsfb said:


> Heres hoping for a blue day today.



It should be.  Interbank rate and FairFX are up.  Cheque Centre is up almost 1c on yesterday's rate so it looks like our Dollar Dance worked.


----------



## disney_princess_85

2Tiggies said:


> It should be.  Interbank rate and FairFX are up.  Cheque Centre is up almost 1c on yesterday's rate so it looks like our Dollar Dance worked.



Just in case:


*$$$$$$$$$$*

*$$$$$$$$$$*


----------



## skelfbsfb

2Tiggies said:


> Well 4 weeks ago everyone would have thought that was an amazing deal.  I changed quite a bit then at 1.49 and I am not unhappy about it.
> 
> 
> 
> It should be.  Interbank rate and FairFX are up.  Cheque Centre is up almost 1c on yesterday's rate so it looks like our Dollar Dance worked.



Im dancing


----------



## 2Tiggies

disney_princess_85 said:


> Just in case:
> 
> 
> *$$$$$$$$$$*
> 
> *$$$$$$$$$$*



You're a few steps ahead of me today! 

Well FairFX is up again since I last looked today: £1.5375 so here's hoping for a blue Thursday 


*$$$$$$$
*

*$$$$$$$
*

*$$$$$$$
*


----------



## skelfbsfb

Les is it a blue day today, wanting to have a dance.


----------



## skelfbsfb

Les are you counting all the extra dollars from todays big rise.  or am I dreaming of this rise.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4983 UP $0.0041* 
£500 = *$749.15 UP $2.05* 
*DOWN since Friday $2.95* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35					
*just a small purple thursday *


----------



## skelfbsfb

Im dancing Im dancing everybody let start dancing

Les keep the good news coming. BLUE day tomorrow please.


----------



## crabbie1

im dancin im dancin


----------



## skelfbsfb

Will we all be dancing tomorrow night.   Only Les knows. 

Heres to the


----------



## tinkerpea

crabbie1 said:


> im dancin im dancin



Hi im new to the Dis but i just noticed your ticker and i think im at the AKL at the same time as you give or take a day im their on the 23rd of september till the 14th of october im soooooo excited i wish the doller was the same as it was like yrs ago when my parents 1st went they got 3 dollers to the pound!!!! and even when i started taking my own family 7yrs ago it was 2 to the pound went for my wedding 2yrs ago and it was like 1.70 i think and now well its kind of rubbish .....but its still Disney and its creeping up! so maybe we will see each other


----------



## tinkerpea

I hope you dont mind but when we get payed at the end of the mnth we are getting our dollers also so i thought i could joinin the doller dance  

Hehe my hubby is like what are you doing as i am actaully dancing like a loon! and really i should be in bed hahaha


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4981 DOWN $0.0002* 
£500 = *$749.05 DOWN $0.10* 
*DOWN since Friday $3.05* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35	

*Just a small drop but nothing really.

Sorry for not being around a lot as i am getting married a week today  *


----------



## skelfbsfb

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4981 DOWN $0.0002*
> £500 = *$749.05 DOWN $0.10*
> *DOWN since Friday $3.05*
> Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35
> 
> *Just a small drop but nothing really.
> 
> Sorry for not being around a lot as i am getting married a week today  *



Les hope you have a fantastic day next week.


----------



## crabbie1

tinkerpea said:


> Hi im new to the Dis but i just noticed your ticker and i think im at the AKL at the same time as you give or take a day im their on the 23rd of september till the 14th of october im soooooo excited i wish the doller was the same as it was like yrs ago when my parents 1st went they got 3 dollers to the pound!!!! and even when i started taking my own family 7yrs ago it was 2 to the pound went for my wedding 2yrs ago and it was like 1.70 i think and now well its kind of rubbish .....but its still Disney and its creeping up! so maybe we will see each other



Wow 3 weeks I absolutley looooove this resort.Never stayed always wanted to so DB treat for my 40th birthday.We rented points for our 4 nights and added DDP. We arrive there on the 2nd Oct for 4 nights after our stay at SSR. Have you booked a room or are you DVC? Where have you requested to stay? We have requested Kindani in the Zebra section not that it matters as booked a savannah view.May as well for the small amount extra. I foy uwant to meet for a coffee or if you have children a late night swim then pm me before we go.We go on 22nd sept.
Hopping Lee tinks and mrs tiggs will also bump.


----------



## 2Tiggies

tinkerpea said:


> I hope you dont mind but when we get payed at the end of the mnth we are getting our dollers also so i thought i could joinin the doller dance



Hi Tinkerpea.  I don't think I have said hello to you yet, but just wanted to give you a very warm welcome to the DIS! 

Were you dancing in the wee hours of the morning by any chance?  I noticed that you posted a few times around 3 am ....!  

Not good news about the exchange rate today.  I wanted it up for those who still need to change   Just wait until Disneymad sees this!


----------



## tinkerpea

Hello ,Thanks for the welcome  well I have 3 boys twins of 5 and a 7yr old who will have his bday over their
Yep that was me dancing and my hubby came out to get a drink and was like what the heck  Im on new meds and they are giving me insomnia at the moment it will settle i hope! I dont actually know that much about how to use this site lol how do i PM you on here? as i would love to meet up!! 
We have not actaully requested anything yet also we have not got a Savannah view although we have put money aside in case we really want one when we get their for 2 reasons 
1. my oldest boy is Autistic well has Aspergers and slight Autism ( we only recently found out a proper diagnosis although we have known our selves deep down for a while he is high functioning but has his moments is very quirky, and likes things in a particuler way now he Loves animals and he is mad for Disney and copes brill when on holiday their hence the 3wks time to settle him extra we are not sure how he would sleep or cope seeing a animal poking his head in his bedroom even though i know that cant happen explaining that to him just does not work he would have to see it for himself. we didnt want to pay out all that money for him to say NO WAY am i sleeping in that room!!(scream)
2ND... i have read mixed reviews on wether its worth the extra$$$$ for it,?? i would have payed it if it was just for a few nights but 3wks is kind of alot if it was not Amazing.
If you dont mind me asking what did it cost roughly a night to upgrade i was told that as the hotel is kind of quite i would have no problem upgrading once there if i wished too.


----------



## Shazzie B

We stayed at AKL last yr and didn't pay for Savanna view - not sure if the room we got was an official Savanna View or not but we still had an OK view of Savanna, but not as good as previous year when we did upgrade.

Think AKL will be a good choice for you - the balconys are very quiet and soothing - just what DS may need after a stimulating day in the parks. (I know I did!!) May give him a bit of space from twins too. Whole hotel is soothing/relaxing and somehow doesn't feel as busy as others.

Welcome to DIS


----------



## Red-Snapper

This thread seems to have gone way off topic..sooo...

$1.51 yesterday via post office online.


----------



## jackieleanne

Fairfx $1.52 as of this morning.


----------



## 2Tiggies

jackieleanne said:


> Fairfx $1.52 as of this morning.



I think that is a good rate.  I know it was higher for a couple of weeks but I was looking at the first post on this thread, which wasn't THAT long ago and it was struggling in the low 1.40s.


----------



## skelfbsfb

Ive got confidence that is going to be a blue week.


----------



## 2Tiggies

skelfbsfb said:


> Ive got confidence that is going to be a blue week.



That's the fighting spirit!


----------



## Disneymad

Hoping for a Blue week too so I think...yes...I definitely feel a tickle...I'm...........I'm.....yes....I'm....


----------



## wen-tom

got $1.533 at First Choice on saturday after hanging on as long as i could.


----------



## wedreamofdisney

*BLUE!! BLUE!! BLUE!! BLUE!!*​
I feel like I'm on Deal or No Deal


----------



## wedreamofdisney

wen-tom said:


> got $1.533 at First Choice on saturday after hanging on as long as i could.



Ooooohhhh Well Done


----------



## Dollyrar

I always think of the New Order song when I look at this thread, so I think we should all play Blue Monday on full blast whilst doing our money dance and hoping for the best!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

wedreamofdisney said:


> I feel like I'm on Deal or No Deal







Dollyrar said:


> I always think of the New Order song when I look at this thread, so I think we should all play Blue Monday on full blast whilst doing our money dance and hoping for the best!!


----------



## les2425

hear is today up date its a 

*BLUE MONDAY * 

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.50.31 UP $0.0050* 
£500 = *$751.55 UP  $2.50* 
*UP since Friday $2.50* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35	


*ITS NOW 4 DAYS UNTIL I GET MARRIED, SORRY NO UPDATES AS WHEN NEW PRICES COME OUT I WILL BE ON MY WAY TO THE CHURCH 		*


----------



## 2Tiggies

It worked!!!! 



Les, I can't believe it's four days to your wedding!  You've been fantastic with the updates.    Now you go and enjoy your day!


----------



## skelfbsfb

I knew it would work if we all danced together, keep it going the rest of the week.


----------



## Shazzie B

les2425 said:


> hear is today up date its a
> 
> *BLUE MONDAY *
> 
> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.50.31 UP $0.0050*
> £500 = *$751.55 UP  $2.50*
> *UP since Friday $2.50*
> Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35
> 
> 
> *ITS NOW 4 DAYS UNTIL I GET MARRIED, SORRY NO UPDATES AS WHEN NEW PRICES COME OUT I WILL BE ON MY WAY TO THE CHURCH 		*



Congratulations, hope the weather improves for you


----------



## Disneymad

We need to dance harder! Apologies if I step on any toes or bump into anyone as I currently have my eyes firmly closed again.


Edit: and how rude of me not to say. Les, have a wonderful time!!


----------



## crabbie1

Im in the mood for dancing.

Have a fab time Les.
Who we gonna rely on now for the updates


----------



## pandv_2000

Congratulations Les - have a fab time.

I'll temporarily do the updates while Les has much better things to do.

today rate at thomas cook online $1.4827 DOWN $0.0204 
£500 = $741.35 DOWN $10.20
DOWN since Friday $7.70
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30 
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35 

Sorry guys - first day Les can't do and its red....


----------



## skelfbsfb

pandv_2000 said:


> Congratulations Les - have a fab time.
> 
> I'll temporarily do the updates while Les has much better things to do.
> 
> today rate at thomas cook online $1.4827 DOWN $0.0204
> £500 = $741.35 DOWN $10.20
> DOWN since Friday $7.70
> Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35
> 
> Sorry guys - first day Les can't do and its red....



Well done on taking on the thread until Les comes back.  You could have at least started with a blue day Hoping for better tomorrow.


----------



## kristieuk

Les, just wanted to say congratulations! Have a wonderful wonderful day. Come back with your updates and some photos as soon as you can


----------



## les2425

hi just wanted to thank you all, 
just got the wedding cake tonight its a beauty, we wear going to use the cake top we bought at disneyland paris but we going to use are lenox wedding mickey and mini instead.

when i get back to usual after tuesday i will be post pictures.

les


----------



## skelfbsfb

les2425 said:


> hi just wanted to thank you all,
> just got the wedding cake tonight its a beauty, we wear going to use the cake top we bought at disneyland paris but we going to use are lenox wedding mickey and mini instead.
> 
> when i get back to usual after tuesday i will be post pictures.
> 
> les



Have a fantastic time, remember the something blue on the day and hopefully we will all have a blue day as well.


----------



## 2Tiggies

les2425 said:


> hi just wanted to thank you all,
> just got the wedding cake tonight its a beauty, we wear going to use the cake top we bought at disneyland paris but we going to use are lenox wedding mickey and mini instead.
> 
> when i get back to usual after tuesday i will be post pictures.
> 
> les



Oh pictures would be great!    All the best Les.  May this be the beginning of a truly happily ever after!


----------



## skelfbsfb

hows the rate going today.


----------



## 2Tiggies

skelfbsfb said:


> hows the rate going today.



I don't want to say ..... but it was not looking too peachy this morning   Hopefully things are looking up now that the day is moving along


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.4853 UP $0.0130* 
£500 = *$742.65 UP $1.30* 
*DOWN since Friday $6.40* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35					
*ITS A PURPLE WEDNESDAY *

just a flying visit, just going to collect the morning suits and try them on...

2 days and counting


----------



## Dollyrar

Thanks for all of these updates Les, you are so generous to give your time to them 

I hope you have a great wedding


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4995 UP $0.0142* 
£500 = *$749.75 UP $7.10	* 
*UP since Friday $0.70	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35	


*MY LAST UPDATE BEFORE COMING A MARRIED MAN.

HAD TO LEAVE YOU ON A BLUE THURSDAY *


----------



## skelfbsfb

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4995 UP $0.0142*
> £500 = *$749.75 UP $7.10	*
> *UP since Friday $0.70	*
> Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35
> 
> 
> *MY LAST UPDATE BEFORE COMING A MARRIED MAN.
> 
> HAD TO LEAVE YOU ON A BLUE THURSDAY *



Les thanks for given us a blue day, now you go and have the best day of you life tomorrow.  All the best.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Les and Bev:  ENJOY EVERY MOMENT!  


Wow, a blue!  I see the high street rate was up this morning.  Just waiting for FairFX to get with the program now


----------



## Dollyrar

What a fantastic result! It's a sign I tells ya!! 

Have a great day Les!


----------



## pandv_2000

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4995 UP $0.0142*
> £500 = *$749.75 UP $7.10	*
> *UP since Friday $0.70	*
> Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35
> 
> 
> *MY LAST UPDATE BEFORE COMING A MARRIED MAN.
> 
> HAD TO LEAVE YOU ON A BLUE THURSDAY *



Oh the pressure is on now for me to provide blue numbers....

Have a great day Les - congratulations


----------



## jackieleanne

Have a great day Les and thank you.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Thank you for posting the rate, and good luck for your wedding day, wishing you lots of sunshine, and happiness


----------



## pandv_2000

Ok here is the update while Les is away:

todays rate at thomas cook online $1.4939 DOWN $0.0056 
£500 = $746.95 DOWN $2.80 746.95
DOWN since Friday $2.10 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30 
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35 

Hoping Les has a fantastic time and I wish you a lifetime of happiness but come back soon because I give red updates and that is not fun!


----------



## Dollyrar

pandv_2000 said:


> Ok here is the update while Les is away:
> 
> todays rate at thomas cook online $1.4939 DOWN $0.0056
> £500 = $746.95 DOWN $2.80 746.95
> DOWN since Friday $2.10
> Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35
> 
> Hoping Les has a fantastic time and I wish you a lifetime of happiness but come back soon because I give red updates and that is not fun!



Ah well, bad news but we won't hold it against ya!


----------



## wedreamofdisney

*WHERE IS LES?!?!?*​Anybody would think he was getting married ...... 

Hope you have a wonderful day Les and I wish you and your new bride all the luck in the world 

Thanks to *pandv* for keeping us updated


----------



## 2Tiggies

Thanks for the update Pandv. Hopefully it will be a blue MOnday! 

I hope the weather is nice wherever Les and Bev are today.


----------



## pandv_2000

I live about 30 miles South of Newcastle which is where Les is from so if he is getting married in Newcastle he should have had a pretty nice day weather wise.  It's been mostly sunny here although it has clouded over a couple of times so fingers crossed Les has had good weather and been able to get some good outdoor pics.


----------



## skelfbsfb

pandv can we please have a blue monday as I need to send payment for my recent purchase at DVC.  Thanks


----------



## tinkerpea

Needing to get my $$$$ sometime next wk after payday I sooo wish it would get back up nr to the 1.59 or 1.60 mark so gutted!! we dont set off until the evening of the 22nd so im wondering do I get them once they hit the 1.50 mark ( if it ever gets bk up ) or do I wait and hope until the last minute have not bought any $$ yet as have been living in hope lol


----------



## 2Tiggies

tinkerpea said:


> Needing to get my $$$$ sometime next wk after payday I sooo wish it would get back up nr to the 1.59 or 1.60 mark so gutted!! we dont set off until the evening of the 22nd so im wondering do I get them once they hit the 1.50 mark ( if it ever gets bk up ) or do I wait and hope until the last minute have not bought any $$ yet as have been living in hope lol



So hard to tell these days - even from one day to the next.  I guess if we knew, we could make ourselves some cash with our forecasts


----------



## buffer

Crown Currency 1.543 for delivery between 7th - 17th September.


----------



## les2425

i just like to thank you all for doing the updates for me.
just got back home a married man, bev over the moon and say thank you for all the kind words.

i hope i can bring back some blue day 

i going on honeymoon next year.

les & bev


----------



## Dollyrar

Glad to hear all went well Les! 

Hope you guys have a wonderful life together


----------



## skelfbsfb

How did the rate do today as I need to pay for DVC purchase tomorrow.  Went to bank today didnt know it was a bank holiday.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4846 DOWN $0.0089	* 
£500 = *$742.30 DOWN $4.45* 
*DOWN since Friday $4.45	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35					
*sorry for making it a* *RED TUESDAY*

its a new month tomorrow, please be more blue then red 

les & Bev the new mrs murray


----------



## 2Tiggies

Oh well, as you say Les, tomorrow's a new month.  Let's keep positive!


----------



## skelfbsfb

Just my luck, only hope i got a better bank rate when transferring my money today.

Les give us more blue days please.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.4842 DOWN $0.0004	* 
£500 = *$742.20 DOWN $0.20* 
*DOWN since Friday $4.65* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online* $1.4842 DOWN $0.0004	*
> £500 = *$742.20 DOWN $0.20*
> *DOWN since Friday $4.65*
> Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## wedreamofdisney

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh big fat poo


----------



## 2Tiggies

wedreamofdisney said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh big fat poo



So polite!  Is that REALLY what you wanted to say?


----------



## crabbie1

oh dear-not looking good again.Whats going on? Still holding on to change some but if it keeps dropping will have to change. Was hoping for 155 but looks like 150 is gonna be my lot Still better than the 135 i got dec 2008.


----------



## jackieleanne

1.52 on Fairfx. I can't decide whether to transfer a load of my money over to pay Dreams unlimited now or wait until balance is due at end of October.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

jackieleanne said:


> 1.52 on Fairfx. I can't decide whether to transfer a load of my money over to pay Dreams unlimited now or wait until balance is due at end of October.



I'm in exactly the same boat - but I have literally 3 weeks until I need to pay for my cruise - oh why oh why didn't I pay at least some of it off at 1.60!!!!!


----------



## Disneymad

Well it did bounce around a cent today so hopefully that'll be at least partly reflected in tomorrows rates and we'll be back to BLUE!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4851 UP $0.0009	* 
£500 = *$742.55 UP $0.45* 
*DOWN since Friday $4.20* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35	

*its a start its a Purple Thursday*


----------



## skelfbsfb

A step in the right direction at last.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Finally!  Every little helps I suppose.  FairFX was at 1.52 this morning.  Haven't checked again since then.


----------



## jacksfriend

i hope it gets better soon.


----------



## wedreamofdisney

Oooooooooooooooohhhhh big fat yeyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## crabbie1

Have decided if it hits 154 I am buying if not am ordering my last lot on the 17th september no matter what.It is not going to go up much more in 3 weeks


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4861 UP $0.0010	* 
£500 = *$743.05 UP $0.50* 
*DOWN since Friday $3.70* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35

*Its a purple friday *


----------



## 2Tiggies

That JUST made it into the purple zone! Still, it's better than red.  Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4900 UP $0.0039 * 
*£500 = $745.00 UP $1.95* 
*UP since Friday $1.95* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35					

*A GOOD START TO THE WEEK, I SAY NO MORE*


----------



## 2Tiggies

Thanks Les!  How are you settling into your wonderful new married life? 

I saw the Cheque Centre was just over 1.50 this morning.  FairFX currently at 1.5175.


----------



## skelfbsfb

Lets hope the good start to the week continues.


----------



## wedreamofdisney

Ok Les....next Friday I am getting £1000 worth of dollars, I would like it to be steady if not speedy rise until then

Thankyou

Kind regards
Sarah xx


----------



## les2425

married life is good, just the same but a little different (if that makes any sence)

i would like to see the dollar do a steady rise to $1.60 to the pound it may make it but when, i got no idea.

les


----------



## wedreamofdisney

les2425 said:


> married life is good, just the same but a little different (if that makes any sence)
> 
> les



Totally makes sense 

It made me feel so much closer to my DH and so secure

We have just had our 8 yr anniversary ( been together 13 yrs ) and we are very much 1 unit we are so lucky to have found each other....can you tell I love him too bits.....on the other hand though no-one on this earth can make me more FURIOUS


----------



## tinkerpea

Im ready to get my $$$$$ too , I so hope that it rises just a smidge more not be greedy lol would just like it to creep to around 1.55  well fingers crossed and doing a little jig around the lounge


----------



## amystevekai&bump

tinkerpea said:


> Im ready to get my $$$$$ too , I so hope that it rises just a smidge more not be greedy lol would just like it to creep to around 1.55  well fingers crossed and doing a little jig around the lounge



me too - 1.55 would make it much easier for me to stomach paying this final cruise balance - but it better be quick - payment is due by 24/9/10!!!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.4800 UP $0.0100* 
£500 = * DOWN $740.00 * 
*DOWN since Friday $3.05	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35	

*Should of kept my big mouth shut *


----------



## 2Tiggies

It's as unstable as ever isn't it!!!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.4827 UP $0.0027* 
£500 = * UP $741.35* 
*DOWN since Friday $1.70* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35	

*Purple Wednesday*


----------



## 2Tiggies

Purple is not red.  Not blue ....... but not red!  A ray of hope again!


----------



## skelfbsfb

At least its moving in the right direction.  Maybe be able to have a dance by Friday.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4856 UP $0.0029	* 
£500 = * UP $742.80* 
*DOWN since Friday $0.25	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35					
*its purple thursday and quater down on friday gone*


----------



## 2Tiggies

FairFX also slightly up to 1.5225


----------



## skelfbsfb

Its going the right way, up, up and up.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4810 DOWN $0.0046	* 
*£500 =  DOWN $740.50* 
*DOWN since Friday $2.55* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35

*oh hum not a great way to leave the week but it not moved a great amount.
have a great weekend 

Les 					*


----------



## 2Tiggies

Happy Friday to you too Les (and Bev )!!!!  Thank you for keeping us up to date every day.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4900 UP $0.0090	* 
*£500 =  UP $745.00* * 
UP since Friday $4.50* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## skelfbsfb

Blue Blue Monday keep it going


----------



## 2Tiggies




----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.4796 DOWN 0.0104	* 
*£500 =  DOWN $739.80	* 
*DOWN since Friday $0.70* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500  = $817.35


----------



## crabbie1

oh dear was going to change mine today with ice.Wished I had got it yesterday no at 151. Will wait till thurs now and then I have to buy what ever it is.Fingers crossed it will go back up to 151 by then


----------



## 2Tiggies

Oh no!  I thought we might get some good news today! 

Let's try again tomorrow!


----------



## crabbie1

well ice still 151 but wont accept my id on line dont know why as passport valid etc.Will try and phone them but only have mobile and costs a fair wack on it.No o1,2,3,number either


----------



## skelfbsfb

It might make a recovery this afternoon


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4888  UP 0.0092* 
*£500 =  UP $744.40* 
*UP $ 3.90 Since Last  Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

That's better!  Although I am not going to load any more for this trip (I think ).  I did another FairFX top up last night, just for good measure  at £1.535, which I thought was pretty good.


----------



## les2425

:today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5031 UP 0.0143* 
*£500 =  UP $751.55* 
*UP $ 11.05 Since Last  Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

Now that's more like it!


----------



## crabbie1

great news.Just got 1.547 through thomas global exchange-delivery tomorrow(fingers crossed)


----------



## amystevekai&bump

I've bitten the bullet and paid for the cruise - I just hope the rate was ok!!


----------



## wayneg

amystevekai&bump said:


> I've bitten the bullet and paid for the cruise - I just hope the rate was ok!!



As soon as Hertz refund my £801 I have enough to clear off the cruise for next August, need a crystal ball to know when.


----------



## 2Tiggies

crabbie1 said:


> great news.Just got 1.547 through thomas global exchange-delivery tomorrow(fingers crossed)



You go girl!   I am so happy for you.  That is a brilliant rate!


----------



## amystevekai&bump

wayneg said:


> As soon as Hertz refund my £801 I have enough to clear off the cruise for next August, need a crystal ball to know when.



I know - its so tricky to decide the best time to do it - although next time I will definitely pay a 'chunk' off when the rates seem quite good, at least that way you don't suffer as much if they drop again - I've learnt my lesson the hard way this time and held off too long!!! - oh well, its all paid now and I think I got around 1.53 - so could have been worse!!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5127 UP 0.0096* 
£500 =  *$756.35 UP $4.80	* 
*UP $ 15.85 Since Last  Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35					


*Do i have to any more *


----------



## Alibaba

Keep going up, up, up please, and thank you so much Les for your updates (only the blue ones though)
Ali


----------



## 2Tiggies

It's climbing nicely now.  Specially for all you folk who still need to buy!


----------



## skelfbsfb

Keep it going in the right direction.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

You watch it soar over the next week - It will do now that I have paid off my cruise!!!


----------



## tinkerpea

I know it would go up if I went out and bought mine , oh well i would not have got too much more i got $1.49 something and exchanged £802 came out with $1192 so wish we could go back a few yrs and get the good old $2 to the pound


----------



## crabbie1

Ordered mine thursday from Thomas global exchange and recieved them yesterday special delivery at 1.547 Been hanging on and pleased with that raye although prob a taj higher now.


----------



## 2Tiggies

FairFX is £1.54 this morning (seeing as you found your card).


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5089 UP 0.0038* 
£500 = * $754.45 DOWN $1.90* 
*DOWN $ 1.90 Since Last  Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35					
*looks like a lot of people took up there offer this weekend*.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4998 DOWN  0.0091* 
£500 = * $749.90 DOWN $4.55* 
*DOWN $ 6.45 Since Last  Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## Dollyrar

bah!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5115 UP  0.0117	* 
£500 =  *$755.75 UP $5.85* 
*DOWN $ 0.60 Since Last  Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

Dollyrar said:


> bah!



 Funny how three little letters can say so much

Well at least it looks a bit better today.  Thanks Les.


----------



## Dollyrar

I'll take a purple right now!  Keep em coming!!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5092 DOWN 0.0023* 
£500 =  *$754.60 DOWN $1.15* 
*DOWN $ 1.75 Since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35					
OH HUMM


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5072 DOWN 0.0020	* 
£500 =  *$754.60 DOWN $1.00* 
*DOWN $ 2.75 Since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## Dollyrar

Oh well, still not as bad as it has been I guess


----------



## zippy99

I just ordered my Fairfx card today - their rate has gone up the last two days - now at 1.5475.

We have never used these cards before, however, we both have pay days just as we arrive in Florida - this way we can transfer money to our card online and avoid those charges/commission and poorer rates if we withdraw money whilst out there.

Normally we are a bit ore organised with spends but my redundancy and month out of work has left things a bit tight this trip - important thing is holiday is paid,tickets are done, we have DDP and this time in 4 weeks will be just over half way through our flight.


----------



## 2Tiggies

I have found FairFX to be a bit more stable than the high street rates.  Over the last month, even with significant fluctuations on TC and Cheque Centre rates, FairFX has hardly budged.  

Not long now Zippy


----------



## gemmybear83

2Tiggies said:


> I have found FairFX to be a bit more stable than the high street rates.  Over the last month, even with significant fluctuations on TC and Cheque Centre rates, FairFX has hardly budged.
> 
> Not long now Zippy



I have to pay my wedding off next month so I hope it stays stable!


----------



## wayneg

Interbank rate has had a strong rise today so TC should rise over the weekend.

Up around 2 cents from its low yesterday to its high today, now $1.5833
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/intraday.stm


----------



## lin85prest

Fairfx now 1.56


----------



## 2Tiggies

lin85prest said:


> Fairfx now 1.56



I really MUST stop topping up that card at some point - but with rates like these popping up every now and then, my card keeps shouting: "MORE!"


----------



## skelfbsfb

This maybe the start of the recovery that we are all hoping for.  A steady climb over the coming days and weeks ahead getting the rate we have become accustom to.


----------



## mushumadness

i bought at 1.52 today cost me 303 for $460


----------



## 2Tiggies

mushumadness said:


> i bought at 1.52 today cost me 303 for $460



That's a good rate IMO.


----------



## Shazzie B

I've just ordered my FairFX card and got a rate of £1.60 - well chuffed!  Thanks for your help with this 2Tiggies (it was a few weeks ago!)

One more question though If I do a bank transfer (have internet banking) how quickly does it 'reach' the card? I get paid during our holiday and may decide to 'top up' card.


----------



## wayneg

Shazzie B said:


> I've just ordered my FairFX card and got a rate of £1.60 - well chuffed!  Thanks for your help with this 2Tiggies (it was a few weeks ago!)
> 
> One more question though If I do a bank transfer (have internet banking) how quickly does it 'reach' the card? I get paid during our holiday and may decide to 'top up' card.



The rate is showing at $1.56 you sure it gave $1.60?

You are buying:  $160.00 US Dollars on a new FairFX Currency Card  
at the FairFX Rate of £1 = $1.5600  
Which costs: £102.56 
New Currency Card: £9.95  
Total:  £112.51 Pounds Sterling


----------



## jackieleanne

I saw a rate of $1.6 yesterday on fairfx as well but now it's back to $1.56 must of had a drop.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Shazzie B said:


> One more question though If I do a bank transfer (have internet banking) how quickly does it 'reach' the card? I get paid during our holiday and may decide to 'top up' card.



Just go into your FairFX account and choose Top Up.  You can enter the card details for the bank you want to top up with.  Mine always shows instantly.


----------



## wayneg

jackieleanne said:


> I saw a rate of $1.6 yesterday on fairfx as well but now it's back to $1.56 must of had a drop.



Great deal for anyone that got it then I suspect it was an error as the interbank rate is only $1.58.


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> Great deal for anyone that got it then I suspect it was an error as the interbank rate is only $1.58.



I thought so too but there was an error some time back at 1.57.  I clicked on it, saw it and bought.  About 10 minutes later I thought I should have bought more and when I went back in it was 1.51 odd.   Checked on my account details and it loaded at 1.57 though.  

So glad someone was on there at the right time. Well done!


----------



## Shazzie B

2Tiggies said:


> Just go into your FairFX account and choose Top Up.  You can enter the card details for the bank you want to top up with.  Mine always shows instantly.



OK Thanks - will practise before I go!

 Sorry - rate was $1.56 -good job I'm not an accountant, I'd only had a shandy -honest:  I was so excited as had decided to buy when it 'hit' $1.55. DH thinks I'm mad as it doesn't really make much difference.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Shazzie B said:


> OK Thanks - will practise before I go!
> 
> Sorry - rate was $1.56 -good job I'm not an accountant, I'd only had a shandy -honest:  I was so excited as had decided to buy when it 'hit' $1.55. DH thinks I'm mad as it doesn't really make much difference.



Well still an excellent rate.  As per my previous post, I hit perfect timing to cash in on a glitch about a month ago.  If I had had my wits about me, I would have bought more - but then I always say, unless you are ordering a significant amount, a few cents really doesn't make a difference.  Well done.  Did you get the card free or did you pay the $10 for it?  I completely forgot to see if there were freebie links when you first asked about it.


----------



## zippy99

I bought friday morning at 1.5450 and a couple of hours later it was 1.56 - still i was only buying $160 dollars to order the card.

Have top ups planned over the next coupleof weeks to coincide with pay days so will be watching the rate from now till we go!


----------



## Shazzie B

2Tiggies said:


> Well still an excellent rate.  As per my previous post, I hit perfect timing to cash in on a glitch about a month ago.  If I had had my wits about me, I would have bought more - but then I always say, unless you are ordering a significant amount, a few cents really doesn't make a difference.  Well done.  Did you get the card free or did you pay the $10 for it?  I completely forgot to see if there were freebie links when you first asked about it.



Yeah needed above £500 anyway


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5232 UP $0.0160* 
*£500 =  $761.60 UP $8.00* 
*UP $ 8.00 Since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## Dollyrar

More like this please!


----------



## buzz for boys

For anyone that has a sainsburys close by the rate today is 1.5350 if you have a nectar card !!
I was quite impressed by that but dont get paid till friday


----------



## skelfbsfb

Dollyrar said:


> More like this please!



totally agree.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5219 DOWN $0.0013	* 
£500 = * $760.95 DOWN $0.65* 
*UP $ 7.35 Since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## Dollyrar

Purples still mean a decent enough rate for me! (Although a few Blues in the next few days would be nice!)


----------



## igk

Just when things were looking up some fool at the Bank of England has announced that what we need is for them to print a great load more money  I'm convinced they have an unspoken policy of talking the pound down. The only saving grace is it looks like ths US want to do the same thing so the pound is holding up against the dollar for the time being.
It's just as well WDW isn't in Switzerland 
The euro is expensive enough, can't imagine DLRP is very cheap these days...


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5264 UP $0.0045* 
£500 =  *$763.20 UP $2.25* 
*UP $ 9.60 Since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## skelfbsfb

The money markets are just like the weather here in Uk, you just never know what each day will bring.


----------



## Dollyrar

Loving those blues!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5249 DOWN $0.0015* 
£500 =  *$762.45 DOWN $0.75* 
*UP $ 8.85 Since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## Dollyrar

Well. That sucks!

Oh well, it won't stop me smiling today!  I still feel kind of lucky when I look at your lowest figure from 17th May!


----------



## wayneg

Should rise again for tomorrow if this morning rate rise holds, up over 1 cent. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/intraday.stm


----------



## zippy99

I just did a top up on my Fairfx card this morning at 1.5625


----------



## kristieuk

The bank rate has just topped 1.59 which it hasn't done for a while. Fair FX likely to be over 1.57 tomorrow if that holds  I changed the rest of our cash on Tuesday at 1.56 something - I realised I am becoming obsessed and on £500, a cent or two makes virtually no difference!


----------



## scottishgirl87

kristieuk said:


> The bank rate has just topped 1.59 which it hasn't done for a while. Fair FX likely to be over 1.57 tomorrow if that holds  I changed the rest of our cash on Tuesday at 1.56 something - I realised I am becoming obsessed and on £500, a cent or two makes virtually no difference!



I know how you feel! It's getting a lot more interesting now! I have the XE app on my iPhone and constantly checking the rate!

It's just went back down to $1.58(87 to be precise). 

If it goes up to $1.60 I think I'll have to give in and buy some even though I don't go until March!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Dollyrar said:


> Well. That sucks!
> 
> Oh well, it won't stop me smiling today!  I still feel kind of lucky when I look at your lowest figure from 17th May!



That's the way I look at it too.  It only went down a tiny bit.  You would have to have a lot of spare cash to convert for today's drop to really make a difference.


----------



## igk

It just dropped 2 cents this afternoon. After trading above 1.59 it's currently 1.5717  No idea why as yet...


----------



## ManCityMickey

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5249 DOWN $0.0015*
> £500 =  *$7632.45 DOWN $0.75*
> *UP $ 8.85 Since Friday	*
> Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35



I got VERY excited when i saw that £500 buys $7632.45. 
Just for a VERY short time though!!


----------



## les2425

oops 

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5150 DOWN $0.0099	* 
£500 = * $757.50 DOWN $4.95* 
*UP $ 3.90 Since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## skelfbsfb

At least its still going in the right direction, onward and upwards.


----------



## 2Tiggies

skelfbsfb said:


> At least its still going in the right direction, onward and upwards.



You're always so positive.  It's nice to have a person who faithfully adds a feel good factor to whatever the topic is. 

I think the rate is still okay though.  There are always fluctuations, but it has been fairly stable for a while now around the 1.50 zone.


----------



## skelfbsfb

2Tiggies said:


> You're always so positive.  It's nice to have a person who faithfully adds a feel good factor to whatever the topic is.
> 
> I think the rate is still okay though.  There are always fluctuations, but it has been fairly stable for a while now around the 1.50 zone.



Thanks 2Tiggies I always try and be positive whatever the situation, however sometimes you cant but hopefully not too often. 

Have a great holiday.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5220 UP $0.0070* 
*£500 =  $761.00 UP $0.35* 
*UP $ 0.35 Since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## Alibaba

Lovely Jubbly 
Ali


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5227 UP $0.0007* 
£500 =  *$761.00 UP $0.35* 
*UP $ 3.85 Since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## skelfbsfb

Well 2 days in a row and its starting to look a bit better.


----------



## misscrossbee

Hmmmmm...to buy or not to buy.


----------



## wayneg

misscrossbee said:


> Hmmmmm...to buy or not to buy.



Do I pay next years cruise off or wait?  difficult call as it approaches $1.60.


----------



## misscrossbee

I think I'm going to go for it Wayne and get at least half my trip spends now.


----------



## igk

Tricky one - seems to be struggling with 1.60 - the dollar looks weak, but the pound seems to keep getting sold vs the euro and Swiss Franc every time it tries to go up


----------



## misscrossbee

I bought all my spends.  I decided I couldn't hold out any longer and flaked.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5322 UP $0.0095* 
£500 = * $766.10 UP $4.75* 
*UP $ 5.10 Since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## skelfbsfb

Lets hope it continues the whole week through.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5500 UP $0.0178* 
£500 = * $775.00 UP $8.90* * 
UP $14.00 Since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35

*i am going to buy some more today *


----------



## zippy99

Just checked FairFx and that has hit 1.575 - this is all very good 

Hubby gets paid tomorrow so can top up then!


----------



## wayneg

Interbank rate has just broke thru the $1.60 barrier (1.6012) 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/default.stm
I guess its on the back of interest rates being held at 0.5% for another month.

Paying cruise off is very tempting at $1.6012


----------



## sandshal

Getting interesting now ......... to change or not change that is the question!


----------



## Alibaba

MMM, i think i will have to start moving my money from the buildo to my bank acc and start getting some readies put on my shiney new fairfx card
Ali


----------



## skelfbsfb

wayneg said:


> Interbank rate has just broke thru the $1.60 barrier (1.6012)
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/default.stm
> I guess its on the back of interest rates being held at 0.5% for another month.
> 
> Paying cruise off is very tempting at $1.6012



Wayne can I ask how do you get the $1.60 rate.


----------



## wayneg

skelfbsfb said:


> Wayne can I ask how do you get the $1.60 rate.



Any fee free credit card, Post Office, Santander Zero or Halifax Clarity are 3 I know of. You get the full interbank rate with no fees taken off. 
I use Post office card.


----------



## skelfbsfb

wayneg said:


> Any fee free credit card, Post Office, Santander Zero or Halifax Clarity are 3 I know of. You get the full interbank rate with no fees taken off.
> I use Post office card.



Thanks mate for info


----------



## igk

Wow blink and you miss it - 1.5865 again now


----------



## wayneg

igk said:


> Wow blink and you miss it - 1.5865 again now



I know, that was short lived wasn't it?


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5272 DOWN $0.0228* 
£500 =  *$775.00 DOWN $11.40	* 
*UP $2.60 Since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## skelfbsfb

Well 4 days out of 5 cannot be that bad, hope it continues to be blue days next week.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5349 UP $0.0077* 
*£500 =  $767.45 UP $3.85* 
*UP $3.85 Since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## skelfbsfb

The first of 5 blue days for this week.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5289 DOWN $0.0060	* 
£500 =*  $764.45 DOWN $3.00* 
*UP $0.85 Since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5263 DOWN $0.0026* 
£500 =  *$763.15 DOWN $1.30* 
*DOWN $0.45 Since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5412 UP $0.0149* 
*£500 =  $770.60 UP $7.45* 
*UP $7.00 Since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## Alibaba

Yay, a nice big jump. more, more, more please!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ali

P.S got 1.5775 from Fairfx today hehe


----------



## skelfbsfb

Alibaba said:


> Yay, a nice big jump. more, more, more please!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ali
> 
> P.S got 1.5775 from Fairfx today hehe



Its looking good for today as well.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5437 UP $0.0025* 
£500 = * $771.85 UP $7.45* 
*UP $1.25 Since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## skelfbsfb

Now we can only hope that this trend will continue.  More blue days


----------



## DADAD

i got $1.553 from thomsons yesterday in store


----------



## zippy99

I did a top up at 1.5825 on FairFx earlier - it has dropped a fraction but is still sitting pretty at 1.58 on there.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5315 DOWN $0.0122	* 
*£500 =  $765.75 DOWN 6.10	* 
*DOWN $6.10 Since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## j9000

Not Good
It will either shoot up or go into free fall after Osbournes speech tomorrow.....


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5273 DOWN $0.0042	* 
*£500 =  $763.65 DOWN 2.10	* 
*DOWN $8.20 Since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## igk

I think the markets are getting worried about more Bank of England 'money printing' as well...


----------



## skelfbsfb

Still dropping as a result of cuts announced today, will only get worse when the rest of the cuts get announced.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5145 DOWN $0.0128* 
£*500 =  $757.25 DOWN 6.40* 
*DOWN $14.60 Since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35

 thank you mr osborne.


----------



## skelfbsfb

Well it looks like to £ is rallying against the $ on Fx it is back up to $1.58 so hopefully will continue to rise.


----------



## wayneg

skelfbsfb said:


> Well it looks like to £ is rallying against the $ on Fx it is back up to $1.58 so hopefully will continue to rise.



$1.58 is just an advert on their homepage, quoting a price from 15th Oct. Todays top up rate is $154.75.


----------



## skelfbsfb

wayneg said:


> $1.58 is just an advert on their homepage, quoting a price from 15th Oct. Todays top up rate is $154.75.



wayne Im on FX live currency and its trading now at $1.5853 up 0.0148


----------



## wayneg

skelfbsfb said:


> wayne Im on FX live currency and its trading now at $1.5853 up 0.0148



Sorry you meant the interbank exchange rate, I assumed you meant Fair FX as usually quoted in this thread. Yes there has been a little rally this afternoon


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5193 UP $0.0048* 
*£500 =  $759.65 UP 2.40* 
*DOWN $12.20 Since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## dee slack

I'm happy with the $1.54 I got from Thomson's today, some places were offering $1.48


----------



## igk

Interbank rate's back down to 1.57 so unless it jumps overnight tomorrow looks red...


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5180 DOWN $0.0010		* 
*£500 =  $759.00 DOWN 0.10	* 
*DOWN $0.65 Since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5209  UP $0.0029* 
£500 =*  $760.45 UP $1.45* 
*UP $0.80 Since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## skelfbsfb

A step in the right direction.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5238  UP $0.0029	* 
*£500 =  $761.90 UP $1.45	* 
*UP $2.25 Since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## skelfbsfb

Another blue day, can it be the same tomorrow.  Lets go for 3 in a row.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5228  DOWN $0.0010* 
£500 =  *$761.40 DOWN $0.50* 
*UP $1.75 Since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## JonFozz

Just got $1.54 today with the post office on line


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5344  UP $0.0116	* 
£500 = * $767.20 UP $5.80* 
*UP $7.55 Since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## skelfbsfb

The Interbank rate finished at 1.6039 today.


----------



## wayneg

skelfbsfb said:


> The Interbank rate finished at 1.6039 today.



I saw that earlier this evening, hope it holds above $1.60 now but I guess we will have someone like Mervyn King giving a speech next week to knock it back down again, they don't like it any higher than this.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

skelfbsfb said:


> The Interbank rate finished at 1.6039 today.





wayneg said:


> I saw that earlier this evening, hope it holds above $1.60 now but I guess we will have someone like Mervyn King giving a speech next week to knock it back down again, they don't like it any higher than this.



sorry I should know this by now!!  What is the interbank rate??  

The reason I ask is I wanted to know where to find the approx exchange rates you get on your credit card purchases (I know it depends on fees) - but I understood the exchange rate is still better than the normal tourist rates - is that right??  if so, where can I find what the current approx cc rates are??

(I am looking to pay up front for my Disney Dining Plan on my credit card - and wanted an idea of what rate I would be getting, so I could decide whether to pay in advance now or hold out until I get there in Dec).

Many thanks


----------



## Disneymad

Interbank rate is the value that the banks use in their transactions to each other. If you check in the Business section of the BBC new website, they're always quoting the Interbank rate.

Most (possibly all) credit cards use the Interbank rate for transactions however unless you have a fee-free card the providers fee will drag the rate down. This sounds bad but pragmatically unless you've a particularly poor credit card company this basically amounts to paying the Tourist Rate so your not exactly losing out, you're just not gaining anything extra if that makes sense


----------



## wayneg

amystevekai&bump said:


> sorry I should know this by now!!  What is the interbank rate??
> 
> The reason I ask is I wanted to know where to find the approx exchange rates you get on your credit card purchases (I know it depends on fees) - but I understood the exchange rate is still better than the normal tourist rates - is that right??  if so, where can I find what the current approx cc rates are??
> 
> (I am looking to pay up front for my Disney Dining Plan on my credit card - and wanted an idea of what rate I would be getting, so I could decide whether to pay in advance now or hold out until I get there in Dec).
> 
> Many thanks



Interbank rate is the wholesale exchange rate everyone works to, from this banks/credit cards take a profit/percetage, most charge 2.75-3%, you can check the current rate on BBC http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/intraday.stm
Just now rate is $1.604, if you spend $1,000 with a card charging 3% you will pay £642.72. If you get yourself a fee free credit card (Post Office, Santander Zero or Halifax Clarity) the $1,000 would cost you £623.44, £19.28 for every $1,000 you spend. Not a massive fee and the $1.555 ($1.604 less 3%) is probably better than exchanging in the High st but its fee I hate paying and not neccessary with the right card.

Someones probably replied before me now, just taken me forever writing this between customers, busy morning here


----------



## amystevekai&bump

thank you both for replying - that makes sense to me now - I will have to save this link to remind me the next time I get confused !!(unfortunately that happens all too often to me these days!!)


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5443  UP $0.0099* 
*£500 =  $772.15 UP $4.95* 
*UP $4.95 since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## skelfbsfb

RIght good start to the week, all we need is for this to continue until Friday.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5438 DOWN $0.0005	* 
£500 =  *$771.90 DOWN  $0.25* 
*UP $4.70 since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.3


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5440 UP $0.0002* 
£500 = * $772.00 UP  $0.10	* 
*UP $4.80 since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

Well it's looking like a sunny day in paradise!  FairFX is hovering just under the 1.60 mark.  Just needs a little boost .....


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5527 UP $0.0087* 
£500 = * $776.35 UP  $4.35* 
*UP $9.15 since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## wayneg

2Tiggies said:


> Well it's looking like a sunny day in paradise!  FairFX is hovering just under the 1.60 mark.  Just needs a little boost .....



All down to US QE for $600 Billion, the rise over past few days was building the announcement into the exchange rate. just about at $1.62 now, best its been for a while.
I still half expect someone to make a speech and knock the £ again. We might have a good few months against the $ around this rate but I believe we could have more QE in the UK, possibly in the New year, the £ will take a hit then.
Still haven't paid cruise off, still wish I had a crystal ball
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-11691638


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> All down to US QE for $600 Billion, the rise over past few days was building the announcement into the exchange rate. just about at $1.62 now, best its been for a while.
> I still half expect someone to make a speech and knock the £ again. We might have a good few months against the $ around this rate but I believe we could have more QE in the UK, possibly in the New year, the £ will take a hit then.
> Still haven't paid cruise off, still wish I had a crystal ball
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-11691638



For some odd reason the £ always seems to hit an upward swing while and after I have been in the US.   A few years ago I started buying currency constantly throughout the year, with or without a trip planned, whenever the rate looks good to me.  

I don't want any speeches to damage this either.  Besides, how nice for those going at Christmas and also for anyone who lost out with the CCE.  I hope it holds its own for a while yet.


----------



## skelfbsfb

wayneg said:


> I believe we could have more QE in the UK, possibly in the New year, the £ will take a hit then.



They are talking that the bank will have to do this in February once they see the effects of the government cuts.


----------



## Disneymad

It went up so much today because I transferred some $$ into my US account...yesterday 

Honestly though, I'm happy - I got a good rate yesterday and as I didn't really know how things were going to react to the QE I preferred to grab some for peace of mind and have my DVC Annual Dues covered in January. 

Not like I can't (and likely will) buy some more if it stays stable for a little while


----------



## 2Tiggies

Just got an email from FairFX to say the rate is at 1.60.  



Disneymad said:


> It went up so much today because I transferred some $$ into my US account...yesterday



Go on, transfer some more 



Disneymad said:


> Not like I can't (and likely will) buy some more if it stays stable for a little while



I do this on a regular basis.  As previously posted, makes no difference if I have a trip booked or need any more - just get currency when the rate is good.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5595 UP $0.0068* 
£500 = * $779.75 UP  $3.40	* 
*UP $12.55 since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5549 DOWN $0.0046* 
*£500 =  $777.45 DOWN $2.30* 
*DOWN $2.30 since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5506 DOWN $0.0043	* 
£500 =  *$775.30 DOWN $2.15* 
*DOWN $4.45 since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5396 DOWN $0.0110* 
*£500 =  $769.80  DOWN $5.50* 
*DOWN $ 9.95  since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5546 UP $0.0150* 
£500 =  *$777.30  UP $7.50* 
*DOWN $ 2.45  since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5446 DOWN $0.0100	* 
£500 =  *$772.30  DOWN $5.00* 
*DOWN $ 7.45  since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5498 UP $0.0052* 
*£500 =  $774.90  UP $2.60* 
*UP $ 2.60  since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5455 DOWN $0.0043	* 
£500 = * $772.75  DOWN $2.15* 
*UP $ 0.45  since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30				
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5283 DOWN $0.0172	* 
*£500 =  $764.15  DOWN $8.60* 
*DOWN $ 8.15  since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30				
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5345 UP $0.0062* 
*£500 =  $767.25  UP $3.10* 
*DOWN $ 5.05  since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30				
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5473 UP $0.0128	* 
*£500 =  $773.65  UP $6.40	* 
*UP $ 1.35  since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30				
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5452 DOWN $0.0021* 
£500 = * $772.60  DOWN $1.05* 
*DOWN $ 1.05  since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30				
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5329 DOWN $0.0123* 
£500 = * $766.45  DOWN $6.15* 
*DOWN $ 7.20  since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30				
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5244 DOWN $0.0085	* 
*£500 =  $762.20  DOWN $4.25* 
*DOWN $ 11.45  since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30				
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

It's really up and down at the moment isn't it?!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5193 DOWN $0.0051	* 
£500 = * $759.65  DOWN $2.55* 
*DOWN $ 14.00  since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30				
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5116 DOWN $0.0077	* 
£500 = * $755.80  DOWN $17.85* 
*DOWN $ 17.85  since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30				
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## igk

2Tiggies said:


> It's really up and down at the moment isn't it?!



More like down and down this week


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5059 DOWN $0.0057 * 
£500 = *$752.95 DOWN $2.85* 
*DOWN $ 2.85 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4976 DOWN $0.0083 * 
*£500 = $748.80 DOWN $4.15* 
*DOWN $ 7.00 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						
o hum bug 7 days straight drop


----------



## fizz13

it's winding me up honestly, have a week till my trip and checking every day, waiting for it to turn back the other way just a little bit, I should have changed it when the going was good :-(


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4990 UP $0.0014 * 
*£500 = $749.50 UP $0.70* 
*DOWN $ 6.30 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35					
its gone up a little.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5057 UP $0.0067* 
£500 =* $752.85 UP $3.35* 
*DOWN $ 2.95 since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5040 DOWN $0.0017	* 
*£500 = $752.00 DOWN $0.85* 
*DOWN $ 3.80 last since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

Still at 1.50 Claire - especially for you   In the summer time we were all willing it to get to 1.50.  Not long now.  Think happy thoughts


----------



## wayneg

A nice rally today, hope it doesn't drop back, up 1 cent http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/intraday.stm


----------



## skelfbsfb

wayneg said:


> A nice rally today, hope it doesn't drop back, up 1 cent http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/intraday.stm



Every bit helps.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5170 UP $0.0130	* 
*£500 = $758.50 UP $6.50* 
*UP $ 6.50 last since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5191 UP $0.0021* 
*£500 = $759.55 UP $1.05	* 
*UP $ 7.55 last since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5108 DOWN $0.0091* 
*£500 = $755.40 DOWN $4.15* 
*UP $ 3.40 last since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5243 UP $0.0135* 
*£500 = $762.15 UP $6.75* 
*UP $ 10.15 last since Friday 	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## skelfbsfb

Maybe its staying so low just now before it races to record highs at xmas and over the new year.  Well Im really hoping so as I need to pay my DVC dues in January.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5233 DOWN $0.0010* 
*£500 = $761.65 DOWN $0.50* 
*UP $ 9.65 last since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35		

At the moment its around the $1.50 to the pound for the last few months, hope it does go up


----------



## wayneg

skelfbsfb said:


> Maybe its staying so low just now before it races to record highs at xmas and over the new year.  Well Im really hoping so as I need to pay my DVC dues in January.



Exchange rate feels low after the highs of over $2 but if you take an average over the past 10 years the rate is $1.71, today we are at $1.585, yes its below average but not by a massive amount, the Government don't want it much higher so they won't do anything to help holidaymakers get higher rates, they are more interested in lower rates to help our export industry. IMO $1.60 ish is about as good as we will get for near future but hope I am wrong.


----------



## skelfbsfb

wayneg said:


> Exchange rate feels low after the highs of over $2 but if you take an average over the past 10 years the rate is $1.71, today we are at $1.585, yes its below average but not by a massive amount, the Government don't want it much higher so they won't do anything to help holidaymakers get higher rates, they are more interested in lower rates to help our export industry. IMO $1.60 ish is about as good as we will get for near future but hope I am wrong.



Wayne we can only live in hope.  I would be happy with over $1.60 when I go to pay my dues.


----------



## igk

Barclays reckon it's going to $1.82 next year:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/currency/8192550/Sterling-will-be-strongest-major-currency-in-2011-says-Barclays.html
Also they think it will go to 78p vs the euro as well which would be nice.
No idea how accurate their predictions are but it's nice to hear somebody talking in support of sterling...


----------



## wayneg

igk said:


> Barclays reckon it's going to $1.82 next year:
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/currency/8192550/Sterling-will-be-strongest-major-currency-in-2011-says-Barclays.html
> Also they think it will go to 78p vs the euro as well which would be nice.
> No idea how accurate their predictions are but it's nice to hear somebody talking in support of sterling...



I always look at and talk about the $ but for me the Euro is more important as I import on average 500 euro's of flowers per week. A strong £ in 2011 would be very much appreciated here with VAT going up.


----------



## disneyholic family

since the UK seems to be taking the necessary measures to strengthen the econonmy, it could well be that the rate will improve next year....especially given that the US so far hasn't taken the necessary steps...

in general, the US economy seems to be headed downhill over the longhaul, which should weaken the dollar against the pound....


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5205 DOWN $0.0028	* 
£500 = *$760.25 DOWN $1.40* 
*DOWN $1.40  since last since Friday 	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5479 UP $0.0274* 
£500 = *$773.95 UP $13.70* 
*UP $12.30  since last since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5323 DOWN $0.0156* 
*£500 = $766.15 DOWN $7.80* 
*UP $4.50  since last since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5171 DOWN $0.0152* 
£500 = *$758.55 DOWN $7.60* 
*DOWN $3.10  since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5221 UP $0.0050	* 
*£500 = $761.05 UP $2.50* 
*DOWN $0.60  since last since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## wayneg

Hit a 3 month low this afternoon.


----------



## taylor91

That's not good  Hopefully it might go up again, unlikely but we can hope


----------



## les2425

we all can hope, you never no with exchange rates.

les


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5141 DOWN $0.0080	* 
*£500 = $757.05 DOWN $4.00* 
*DOWN $4.00  since last since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5162 UP $0.0021* 
£500 = *$758.10 UP $1.05* 
*DOWN $2.95  since last since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5071 DOWN $0.0091* 
£500 = *$753.55 DOWN $4.55* 
*DOWN $7.50  since last since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## igk

Hoping the pound will go up feels like hoping the weather will warm up - futile!
At least the weather will warm up in the spring, as for the pound...


----------



## les2425

*i am hope it does but its got to change sometime and anyway MERRY CHRISTMAS*
​


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5031 DOWN $0.0040	* 
*£500 = $751.55 DOWN $2.00* 
*DOWN $9.50  since last since Friday 	* 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## diasymathew

inflation is quite high at the moment to make a trip....hope the price low down soon!!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5077 UP $0.0046* 
*£500 = $753.85 UP $2.30* 
*DOWN $7.20  since last since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35					



this is the last update until wednesday 29th,

*I LIKE TO WISH YOU ALL A MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM MYSELF AND MY LADY WIFE BEV*


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4997 DOWN $0.0080	* 
£500 = *$749.85 DOWN $4.00* 
*DOWN $4.00  since last since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

Cheer up everyone.  1.499 is practically 1.50 - and not too long ago we were all hanging on the edge willing it to hit the big 1.50.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5119 UP $0.0122* 
*£500 = $755.95 UP $6.10* 
*UP $2.10  since last since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30					
Record high tuesday 1th nov $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35					


this was going to be the last update for this year, but thomas cooks just updated the site with a better price


----------



## 2Tiggies

les2425 said:


> this was going to be the last update for this year, but thomas cooks just updated the site with a better price



I like updates like that!  Thank you for posting!


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Many thanks for all your hard work this year.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5092 DOWN $0.0027* 
*£500 = $754.60 DOWN $1.35* 
*UP $0.75  since last since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35	

hi 
this is the last update for 2010, its been a strange year for the dollar record low's and up an down like a yo-yo, hopefully it may get better next year.
I like to wish you all a happy new year from myself and bev.

more updates still to come in 2011.

les


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5068 DOWN $0.0024	* 
*£500 = $753.40 DOWN $1.20* 
*DOWN $1.20  since last since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

Still in the 1.50's   

Blue would be a great start to the year 

Happy New Year Les and Bev.  YOu are so faithful with keeping this thread up to date for us.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5182  UP $0.0114	* 
*£500 = $759.10 UP $5.70* 
*UP $4.50  since last since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5110 DOWN $0.0072	* 
*£500 = $755.50 DOWN $3.60* 
*UP $0.90  since last since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5039 DOWN $0.0071	* 
*£500 = $751.95  DOWN $3.55	*DOWN $2.65  *since last since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5146 UP $0.0107* 
*£500 = $757.30  UP $5.35	* 
*UP $5.35 since last since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5150 UP $0.0004* 
*£500 = $757.50  UP $0.20* 
*UP $5.55 since last since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5239 UP $0.0089* 
*£500 = $761.95  UP $4.45* 
*UP $10.00 since last since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## scottishgirl87

FairFX just hit $1.55 today 

Why does January have to be such a long month! Couldn't resist at that though and just bought £100 worth, if it wasn't for it being such a long time until payday I'd have "stocked up" lol


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5335 UP $0.0096* 
*£500 = $766.75  UP $4.80* 
*UP $14.80 since last since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5428 UP $0.0093	* 
*£500 = $771.40  UP $4.65* 
*UP $19.45 since last since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## skelfbsfb

Lets hope this is a onward and upward trend


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5470 UP $0.0042* 
*£500 = $773.50  UP $2.10* 
*UP $2.10 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						





just found out they update site on a saturday  even better rates just gone up again


----------



## skelfbsfb

Looking better this week.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5451 DOWN $0.0019	* 
*£500 = $772.55  DOWN $0.95* 
*DOWN $0.95 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35#



its dropped a little


----------



## skelfbsfb

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5451 DOWN $0.0019	*
> *£500 = $772.55  DOWN $0.95*
> *DOWN $0.95 since last since Saturday*
> Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35#
> 
> 
> 
> its dropped a little



We will allow it this time as long as it makes it up with a large jump tomorrow.


----------



## 2Tiggies

skelfbsfb said:


> We will allow it this time as long as it makes it up with a large jump tomorrow.



I like your attitude!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5548 UP $0.0097* 
*£500 = $777.40  UP $4.85	* 
*UP $3.90 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						



 the way i like it


----------



## wayneg

Interbank rate has broken $1.60 again this morning, just waiting for an email from Dreams Unlimited for confirmation they have transferred my cruise over then I am paying it. Just watch it fall under $1.60 again before I get the email.


----------



## arielrocks

Hope it stays like this


----------



## 2Tiggies

skelfbsfb said:


> We will allow it this time as long as it makes it up with a large jump tomorrow.



  You were right!


----------



## PoppyAnna

wayneg said:


> Interbank rate has broken $1.60 again this morning, just waiting for an email from Dreams Unlimited for confirmation they have transferred my cruise over then I am paying it. Just watch it fall under $1.60 again before I get the email.



Yeah, I think I may pay my cruise off tonight


----------



## scottishgirl87

wayneg said:


> Interbank rate has broken $1.60 again this morning, just waiting for an email from Dreams Unlimited for confirmation they have transferred my cruise over then I am paying it. Just watch it fall under $1.60 again before I get the email.



It's been hitting $1.60 on and off all day now but doesn't seem to be sticking


----------



## skelfbsfb

2Tiggies said:


> You were right!



Now all I need to do is predict the lottery numbers. 

Hope it continues before I pay my DVC dues.


----------



## 2Tiggies

skelfbsfb said:


> Now all I need to do is predict the lottery numbers.



Good.  That was my next question. Could you please give me the winning 6 for tomorrow night?  I won't get a ticket until I hear from you.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5611 UP $0.0063* 
*£500 = $780.55  UP $3.15* 
*UP $7.05 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

Hooray!  I love good news   Interbank was still holding just above 1.60 this morning - haven't checked again since. 

FairFX was at 1.57, but that should have gone up slightly now as they are usually notably highter than TC


----------



## skelfbsfb

Keep it going upwards


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5519 DOWN $0.0092* 
*£500 = $775.95  DOWN $4.60* 
*UP $2.45 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						

it just went down a little


----------



## skelfbsfb

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5519 DOWN $0.0092*
> *£500 = $775.95  DOWN $4.60*
> *UP $2.45 since last since Saturday*
> Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35
> 
> it just went down a little



Its allowed as long as it does the big JUMP tomorrow.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5504 DOWN $0.0015	* 
*£500 = $775.20  DOWN $0.75* 
*UP $1.70  since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


dropped a little


----------



## wayneg

Well I decided to clear the balance of our cruise while it was at $1.60 so just watch it rise now.


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> Well I decided to clear the balance of our cruise while it was at $1.60 so just watch it rise now.



Thanks Wayne.  YOu always go beyond the call of duty as a mod to ensure that your fellow DISers get a good deal.


----------



## heatherbelle

wayneg said:


> Well I decided to clear the balance of our cruise while it was at $1.60 so just watch it rise now.



Well that's two of us who have paid our cruises off.  The dollar is bound to hit 1.98 by the end of next week.    If it does, I'm gonna book another cruise even though I haven't been on my first one yet.


----------



## 2Tiggies

heatherbelle said:


> Well that's two of us who have paid our cruises off.  The dollar is bound to hit 1.98 by the end of next week.



Thank you to you too.  I need to make an online payment in US dollars shortly so I really appreciate your perfect timing.   All thanks to you and Wayne


----------



## wayneg

2Tiggies said:


> Thank you to you too.  I need to make an online payment in US dollars shortly so I really appreciate your perfect timing.   All thanks to you and Wayne



All part of the service, just buy me a drink if we ever meet.


----------



## paulh

wayne watch it rise to $2.00 to the pound.then again am watching euro at moment for our skiing holiday so have taken my eye of the $ but think i paid $1.58 for our dvc dues
Paul


----------



## wayneg

paulh said:


> wayne watch it rise to $2.00 to the pound.then again am watching euro at moment for out skiing holiday so have taken my eye of the $ but think i paid $1.58 for our dvc dues
> Paul



If it goes to $2 again I am transferring my life savings to a US account.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5567 UP $0.0063* 
*£500 = $778.35  UP $3.15* 
*UP $4.85  since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

Wayne, it worked!!!!!     Is there anything else you need to pay in US$?


----------



## skelfbsfb

Keep it going in the right direction need to pay DVC dues shortly.


----------



## dizzyredhead83

wayneg said:


> If it goes to $2 again I am transferring my life savings to a US account.



The first time I went, Christmas 2007, it was about $2 to £1 and it was brilliant almost like the best 1/2 price sale ever   Needless to say a lot was brought that holiday


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5546 DOWN $0.0021	* 
*£500 = $777.30  DOWN $1.05* 
*DOWN $1.05  since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35	

its dropped a little


----------



## disney_princess_85

Thanks for continuing to do this for us Les. I'll be watching this thread with a keen eye, as it's not too long before I go to New York.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5544 DOWN $0.0002* 
*£500 = $777.20  DOWN $0.10* 
*DOWN $1.15  since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

I don't think Wayne made a big enough payment last week.


----------



## wayneg

Will be even worse tomorrow Les, just dropped 2 cents in the past hour, lets hope it turns around this afternoon but some bad economic data today so can't see it improving.


----------



## skelfbsfb

Typical just when I want to pay my DVC dues and it slumps down again.  Need to wait now to see if it can gain back up to $1.60.


----------



## 2Tiggies

skelfbsfb said:


> Typical just when I want to pay my DVC dues and it slumps down again.  Need to wait now to see if it can gain back up to $1.60.



Do you have time to wait and see if it recovers in the next couple of weeks?   Despite the fluctuations it has been relatively stable with no big sharp drops so far (why do we not have a touch wood smiley?).  It becomes difficult when you play the waiting game until the last minute and then don't have time to wait for it to recover if it slumps when you are forced to pay.  I just buy when I think it is good at the time.  You never know what's going to happen.  It's like a game - all we need is the music to create all the hype and the audience sitting around to help tip us over the edge ....


----------



## Disneymad

I too was playing the magic waiting game for it to go up again - was hoping for about 1.61-2 so boo at the super-sized slump today.

Fortunately I exchanged my DVC dues over the last time it was that high in, hmm, November or so I think so I can afford to wait it out but means after paying my dues I only have about $20 left in my stash, bah, LOL.


----------



## PoppyAnna

wayneg said:


> Will be even worse tomorrow Les, just dropped 2 cents in the past hour, lets hope it turns around this afternoon but some bad economic data today so can't see it improving.



   I'm glad I paid my cruise off last week but was going out to buy some dollars today.  Don't think I'll bother now.

Thanks Les


----------



## scottishgirl87

Glad I'm not the only one who was  with the 2 cent slump today!

I've got a bit obsessed with checking my XE app on my iPhone every 2 minutes  when I'm in work


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5371 DOWN $0.0173* 
*£500 = $768.50  DOWN $8.65* 
*DOWN $9.80  since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


mm it did drop 2 cents, hopefully it should go up again.


----------



## grantforrest

Already some signs of recovery in the rate so fingers crossed!!


----------



## skelfbsfb

2Tiggies said:


> Do you have time to wait and see if it recovers in the next couple of weeks?   Despite the fluctuations it has been relatively stable with no big sharp drops so far (why do we not have a touch wood smiley?).  It becomes difficult when you play the waiting game until the last minute and then don't have time to wait for it to recover if it slumps when you are forced to pay.  I just buy when I think it is good at the time.  You never know what's going to happen.  It's like a game - all we need is the music to create all the hype and the audience sitting around to help tip us over the edge ....



Only wish I had a crystal ball.  Wanting it to hit $1.60 again and will pay.



les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5371 DOWN $0.0173*
> *£500 = $768.50  DOWN $8.65*
> *DOWN $9.80  since last since Saturday*
> Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35
> 
> 
> mm it did drop 2 cents, hopefully it should go up again.



Its been rallying today, currently interbank rate is $1.5933


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5490 UP $0.0119* 
*£500 = $774.50  UP $5.95	* 
*DOWN $3.85  since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## Debwid

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5490 UP $0.0119*
> *£500 = $774.50  UP $5.95	*
> *DOWN $3.85  since last since Saturday*
> Yes, it's going in the right direction again.  Should have got some of our spending money on Saturday but didn't.  Hoping to get some this Saturday so let's hope it goes up again tomorrow.
> 
> We don't go until May but looking at the rate last May is painful. I know there are no guarantees and the rate could go up more which is why we aren't planning on getting all our spending money yet.
> 
> We will also take a credit card and put some of our purchases on that. I know they usually get better rates anyway from past experience.
> 
> Thanks for updating this thread. I check it every day!


----------



## wayneg

Debwid said:


> We will also take a credit card and put some of our purchases on that. I know they usually get better rates anyway from past experience.



Which credit card is it? if possible get a fee free card(Halifax Clarity, Santander Zero or Post Office) using one of these cards today will get you an exchange rate of around $1.595 if its a something like a Lloyds credit card for example they charge 2.95% which will knock the rate down to $1.548 or £19 for every $1,000 you spend.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5452 UP $0.0038* 
*£500 = $772.60  DOWN  $1.90* 
*DOWN $5.75  since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35	



oh hum


----------



## Debwid

wayneg said:


> Which credit card is it? if possible get a fee free card(Halifax Clarity, Santander Zero or Post Office) using one of these cards today will get you an exchange rate of around $1.595 if its a something like a Lloyds credit card for example they charge 2.95% which will knock the rate down to $1.548 or £19 for every $1,000 you spend.




Thanks for that Wayne, I didn't mean getting cash out on credit card, I meant paying for purchases - food and gifts etc. If getting cash out I would use my Visa Debit.

Rate down again so maybe I wont be getting any tomorrow now.


----------



## wayneg

Debwid said:


> Thanks for that Wayne, I didn't mean getting cash out on credit card, I meant paying for purchases - food and gifts etc. If getting cash out I would use my Visa Debit.
> 
> Rate down again so maybe I wont be getting any tomorrow now.



The figures I quoted were for credit card purchases, makes a big difference which credit card you use, you really need one if the 3 I listed for spending in the US, with the exception of Nationwide who charge a 1% fee the others all charge around 2.5-3%.


----------



## PoppyAnna

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5452 UP $0.0038*
> *£500 = $772.60  DOWN  $1.90*
> *DOWN $5.75  since last since Saturday*
> Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35
> 
> 
> 
> oh hum



boooooo......


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5469 UP $0.0017* 
*£500 = $773.45  UP  $0.85* 
*UP $0.85  since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## skelfbsfb

Well its started on the up today, wonder if it will break through the magical $1.60 mark by the end of the week.


----------



## skelfbsfb

Interbank rate has went through the $1.60 mark, if I pay my dues today will this be the rate I get using PO CC.


----------



## wayneg

skelfbsfb said:


> Interbank rate has went through the $1.60 mark, if I pay my dues today will this be the rate I get using PO CC.



Yes if you use a fee free card(PO, Halifax Clarity or Santander Zero) you get the Interbank rate. Exact rate depends when your payment is processed.


----------



## skelfbsfb

wayneg said:


> Yes if you use a fee free card(PO, Halifax Clarity or Santander Zero) you get the Interbank rate. Exact rate depends when your payment is processed.



Wayne processing usually takes 2 days am I right in thinking this.  Its  just that i said i would pay my dues as soon as it hit $1.60 mark.


----------



## wayneg

I have never studied payments so closely. If I was at home I could look and see if my cruise payment is showing online and confirm what rate I got, will try remember to look this evening. You might get an even better rate if it takes a day or 2 to go through.


----------



## skelfbsfb

wayneg said:


> You might get an even better rate if it takes a day or 2 to go through.



If only I had that kind of luck.


----------



## wayneg

Just checked my payment, it went thru at $1.59 which is what it was on the day I paid, the following day it rose back upto $1.60 so no luck for me.


----------



## skelfbsfb

wayneg said:


> Just checked my payment, it went thru at $1.59 which is what it was on the day I paid, the following day it rose back upto $1.60 so no luck for me.



Thanks Wayne for info


----------



## wayneg

Should be a good day for Les' update, another healthy rise this morning, interbank upto 1.61250, now hoping we break the 12 month high of 1.62720


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5640 UP $0.0171* 
*£500 = $782.00  UP  $8.55* 
*UP $9.40  since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35






very good rise wayne i be start buying again when its $1.60 to the pound.


----------



## scottishgirl87

wayneg said:


> Should be a good day for Les' update, another healthy rise this morning, interbank upto 1.61250, now hoping we break the 12 month high of 1.62720



Hoping for $1.62 as well as that means I'll generally get $1.60 on my FairFX. Got a wee bit of money I could be loading on now but I think I'll wait until tomorrow to see what happens.


----------



## skelfbsfb

wayneg said:


> Should be a good day for Les' update, another healthy rise this morning, interbank upto 1.61250, now hoping we break the 12 month high of 1.62720



wayneg do you know the reason for the rise as its been very steady over the past few weeks, and do you think it will break the year high.  If only I had that crystal ball.  Going to pay my dues tonight especial if i get the $1.61


----------



## wayneg

skelfbsfb said:


> wayneg do you know the reason for the rise as its been very steady over the past few weeks, and do you think it will break the year high.  If only I had that crystal ball.  Going to pay my dues tonight especial if i get the $1.61



Not really no, the US spending figures were out yesterday, went up 3.5%, best for 3 years, http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-12327467 
I think there were worries of violence in Egypt but now looking more like a peaceful outcome
UK manufacturing in January expanded at its fastest pace since records began in 1992.
I think its just a few more positive stories around than negative, could all change with a few bad reports out no-one knows, thats why I paid cruise off at a rate I was happy with.


----------



## skelfbsfb

wayneg said:


> Not really no, the US spending figures were out yesterday, went up 3.5%, best for 3 years, http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-12327467
> I think there were worries of violence in Egypt but now looking more like a peaceful outcome
> UK manufacturing in January expanded at its fastest pace since records began in 1992.
> I think its just a few more positive stories around than negative, could all change with a few bad reports out no-one knows, thats why I paid cruise off at a rate I was happy with.



Must be a lot of positive stories as its now at $1.6155.  Les will be shown another blue day tomorrow.


----------



## scottishgirl87

Bit unhappy with FairFX here  They're normally 2 cents under the interbank rate which has stayed at $1.61 most of the day meaning FairFX would/should be $1.59 but they seem to be sticking with $1.5875. Bit annoying when CaxtonFX (FairFX's biggest rivals) are offering $1.60 

Oh well, I'm just being pernickity!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5753 UP $0.0113* 
*£500 = $787.65  UP  $5.65* 
*UP $15.05 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						

Wayne youre right but not as mutch as i hoped but it still gone up.
can i ask you something Wayne does Fairfax do dollars or just on the cards ?

les


----------



## grantforrest

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5753 UP $0.0113*
> *£500 = $787.65  UP  $5.65*
> *UP $15.05 since last since Saturday*
> Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35
> 
> Wayne youre right but not as mutch as i hoped but it still gone up.
> can i ask you something Wayne does Fairfax do dollars or just on the cards ?
> 
> les



Fairfx does cold hard cash but at a lower rate than for their cards if I remember correctly......a spokesperson for Wayne was reported as saying


----------



## buzz for boys

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5753 UP $0.0113*
> *£500 = $787.65  UP  $5.65*
> *UP $15.05 since last since Saturday*
> Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35
> 
> Wayne youre right but not as mutch as i hoped but it still gone up.
> can i ask you something Wayne does Fairfax do dollars or just on the cards ?
> 
> les



Fairx do cash too the rate today is 1.579 !


----------



## 2Tiggies

scottishgirl87 said:


> Bit unhappy with FairFX here  They're normally 2 cents under the interbank rate which has stayed at $1.61 most of the day meaning FairFX would/should be $1.59 but they seem to be sticking with $1.5875. Bit annoying when CaxtonFX (FairFX's biggest rivals) are offering $1.60



I have noticed in recent months that FairFX is taking a while to get 'with it' when the rates move.  Sometimes it takes the whole day for them to reflect a big jump or drop from the morning.  If it is falling this can buy you a bit of time, but when the rate rises, it is somewhat frustrating.


----------



## scottishgirl87

2Tiggies said:


> I have noticed in recent months that FairFX is taking a while to get 'with it' when the rates move.  Sometimes it takes the whole day for them to reflect a big jump or drop from the morning.  If it is falling this can buy you a bit of time, but when the rate rises, it is somewhat frustrating.



Yeah I've noticed that also! They've always been a bit slow but lately I've noticed they're even slower than ever! I might be wrong but I've also noticed they never change their rate at nights or weekends, so if they haven't adjusted the rate on a Friday afternoon it stays the same until Monday morning!

No joy of $1.60 on FairFX yet but then the interbank rate hasn't stayed at $1.62 long enough for it to happen.


----------



## scottishgirl87

Well I just caved and topped up my FairFX at $1.5900, down ever so slightly from $1.5925. If it gets better then I still have more money to get so, I just couldn't hold out any longer!

Interbank rate currently going down at $1.6156.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5812 UP $0.0059* 
*£500 = $790.60  UP  $2.95* 
*UP $18.00 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## Jordanblackpool

hey hey, but of advice needed....I go in four weeks....should I be buying now or give it a few days yet?


----------



## PoppyAnna

Jordanblackpool said:


> hey hey, but of advice needed....I go in four weeks....should I be buying now or give it a few days yet?



  If we knew that, we'd all be millionaires Rodney! 

I'm going in nine weeks, I'm going out to buy £500 today and keep an eye on it - sounds silly but for me, I've just got to be happy with the rate I'm getting and not try to over think it.  I'm pretty happy with todays rate.


----------



## wayneg

Jordanblackpool said:


> hey hey, but of advice needed....I go in four weeks....should I be buying now or give it a few days yet?



No-one can know, it could go either way. In the past few minutes we have just hit a 12 month high with the interbank rate http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/twelve_month.stm

I gave up years ago trying to guess which way exchanges are going to go, I just use a fee free credit card for everything I spend. I could buy $'s today at around $1.58 but my fee free card would get me $1.625, even if the rate drops slightly before we go in 2 weeks I am still better off using a credit card but maybe it will be even better in 2 weeks so I will gain even more. 

Guessing when to change money is always a gamble.


----------



## mandylou6

Its $1.57 to the pound at travelex at the moment


----------



## OrlandoMagic

FairFX is... 

1.5950 on the currency card

1.5836 on cash

Remember if going for cash then the minimum spend is £500 (or $800) for free delivery.


----------



## PoppyAnna

I just got $800 for £502 from TravelFX  pretty pleased with that.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5731 DOWN $0.0081	* 
*£500 = $765.55  DOWN  $4.05* 
*UP $13.95 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


oh hum  dropped a little


----------



## fairytale

PoppyAnna said:


> I just got $800 for £502 from TravelFX  pretty pleased with that.



I've just received a quote from TravelFX.

I'm just so nervous nowadays about dealing with any one other than over the counter Exchange bureau having lost a minor amount with CCE.

Oh what to do


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5739 UP $0.0008* 
*£500 = $786.95  UP  $0.40	* 
*UP $0.40 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35	

up a little


----------



## OrlandoMagic

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5739 DOWN $0.0008*



Did you mean UP Les?


----------



## les2425

can't get it right all of the time, would not be so mutch fun lol


----------



## skelfbsfb

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5739 UP $0.0008*
> *£500 = $786.95  UP  $0.40	*
> *UP $0.40 since last since Saturday*
> Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35
> 
> up a little



We like these blue days Les keep them coming.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5742 UP $0.0003* 
*£500 = $786.95  UP  $0.15	* 
*UP $0.55 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

Wow! I haven't been watching this at all this week but that is looking pretty good isn't it!  

Thanks for the updates Les.


----------



## PoppyAnna

fairytale said:


> I've just received a quote from TravelFX.
> 
> I'm just so nervous nowadays about dealing with any one other than over the counter Exchange bureau having lost a minor amount with CCE.
> 
> Oh what to do



My currency came today from TravelFX - special delivery.

$800 for £502.20   

My only gripe is that it's all 100 dollar bills


----------



## disney_princess_85

$1.57 isn't bad at all. Here's hoping for $1.60 soon!


----------



## skelfbsfb

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5742 UP $0.0003*
> *£500 = $786.95  UP  $0.15	*
> *UP $0.55 since last since Saturday*
> Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35



2 out of 2 things are looking slightly better.


----------



## scottishgirl87

2Tiggies said:


> Wow! I haven't been watching this at all this week but that is looking pretty good isn't it!
> 
> Thanks for the updates Les.



FairFX isn't looking that great though! For some reason it's dropped to $1.5775, despite the interbank rate still being $1.61  It was at least $1.5825 earlier so why've they dropped then the exchange rate hasn't?!


----------



## wayneg

scottishgirl87 said:


> FairFX isn't looking that great though! For some reason it's dropped to $1.5775, despite the interbank rate still being $1.61  It was at least $1.5825 earlier so why've they dropped then the exchange rate hasn't?!



Interbank has dropped almost 1.5 cents since its peak yesterday morning http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/intraday.stm I guess FairFX are being on the cautious side.


----------



## london75

I was reading that the higher price incorporated speculation that interest rates would rise.  Now every bit of bad news hits the rate negatively as it's not been priced in.  Today it was the bank tax being demanded all in one go rather than phased.


----------



## littlelaura

forecast not looking good 
http://www.forecasts.org/pound.htm
http://www.marketvector.com/exchange-rate/pound.htm


----------



## wayneg

littlelaura said:


> forecast not looking good
> http://www.forecasts.org/pound.htm
> http://www.marketvector.com/exchange-rate/pound.htm



Followed the 1st one for about 3-4 years and they have never been anywhere near reality. You can see they are already about 10 cents out on this months guess. No idea why they do it


----------



## skelfbsfb

BOE kept interest rates at 0.50% wonder how this will affect the exchange rate.


----------



## wayneg

skelfbsfb said:


> BOE kept interest rates at 0.50% wonder how this will affect the exchange rate.



Should affect it at all as it was expected.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5668 UP $0.0011	* 
*£500 = $783.40  UP  $0.55* 
*DOWN $3.15 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35	


*Purple Thursday *


----------



## skelfbsfb

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5668 UP $0.0011	*
> *£500 = $783.40  UP  $0.55*
> *DOWN $3.15 since last since Saturday*
> Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35
> 
> 
> *Purple Thursday *



Well as long as its not a red day.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5646 DOWN $0.0022	* 
*£500 = $782.30  DOWN  $1.10* 
*DOWN $4.25 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Pretty good at the moment. I think I would buy now if i had my hotel paid off. Anything $1.50+ pleases these days.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5646 * 
*£500 = $782.30 * 
*NO CHANGE since last since Saturday						*
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						

no change since friday


----------



## skelfbsfb

Always like to start the week with a blue day, pity we cant always get what we want , maybe tomorrow.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5602 DOWN $0.0044	* 
*£500 = $780.10 DOWN $2.20* 
*DOWN $ 2.20 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						

no luck


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5742 UP $0.0140	* 
*£500 = $787.10 UP $7.00* 
*UP $ 4.80 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## wayneg

Will no doubt be back down again tomorrow after Mervyn King's latest speech. Dropped 1.5 cents as soon as he opened his mouth


----------



## disney_princess_85

Sssh Wayne, I want it to get to $1.60 by April!


----------



## PoppyAnna

wayneg said:


> Will no doubt be back down again tomorrow after Mervyn King's latest speech. Dropped 1.5 cents as soon as he opened his mouth



  Good 'ole Merv, I saw that today too!


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> Will no doubt be back down again tomorrow after Mervyn King's latest speech. Dropped 1.5 cents as soon as he opened his mouth


 
 I am laughing only because what you said is funny - but for once, I want you to be wrong!


----------



## wayneg

Regained about half this mornings drop, its almost a guarenteed drop every speech he makes now http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/intraday.stm


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5687 DOWN $0.0055* 
*£500 = $784.35 DOWN $2.75* 
*UP $ 2.05 since last since Saturday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						

*PURPLE THURSDAY *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5767 UP $0.0080	* 
£500 = *$788.35 UP $4.00	* 
*UP $ 6.05 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## skelfbsfb

At least its finishing on a high note


----------



## scottishgirl87

Wooo just got $1.60 on my FairFX!! Too good an opportunity to miss so I've just bought $160 for £99.97


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5800 UP $0.0033	* 
*£500 = $790.00 UP $1.65* 
*UP $ 7.70 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## Goofyish

scottishgirl87 said:


> Wooo just got $1.60 on my FairFX!! Too good an opportunity to miss so I've just bought $160 for £99.97



I just bought some $$ too


----------



## scottishgirl87

Goofyish said:


> I just bought some $$ too



I ended up topping up again later yesterday  But basically now I have all the money I need/want on my FairFX, gonna get the last $250 in cash but that'll have to wait till payday on Friday! At the moment I'm looking at $1.591 as the best rate for cash near me.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5808 UP $0.0008* 
*£500 = $790.40 UP $0.40* 
*UP $ 0.40 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5731 DOWN $0.0077	* 
*£500 = $786.55 DOWN $3.45* 
*DOWN $ 3.85 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5782 UP $0.0051* 
*£500 = $789.10 UP $2.55* 
*DOWN $ 0.90 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35



* a purple wednesday *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5737 DOWN $0.0045	* 
*£500 = $786.85 DOWN $2.25* 
*DOWN $ 3.15 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5717 DOWN $0.0020* 
*£500 = $785.85 DOWN $1.00* 
*DOWN $ 4.15 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## scottishgirl87

I managed to get cash today on the high street at a rate of $1.5947, was well chuffed with that


----------



## skelfbsfb

Think we will see a blue day tomorrow.  Interbank rate today $1.625


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5688 DOWN $0.0026	* 
*£500 = $784.40 DOWN $1.30* 
*DOWN $ 1.30 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## skelfbsfb

Interbank rate has broken through the $1.63 mark now at $1.6316


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5843 UP $0.0155* 
*£500 = $792.15 UP $7.75* 
*UP $ 6.45 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## PoppyAnna

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5843 UP $0.0155*
> *£500 = $792.15 UP $7.75*
> *UP $ 6.45 since last since Saturday*
> Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35




Thats more like it


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5812 DOWN $0.0031	* 
*£500 = $790.60 DOWN $1.55* 
*UP $ 4.90 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


 *PURPLE WEDNESDAY*


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5902 UP $0.0089* 
*£500 = $795.05 UP $4.45	* 
*UP $ 9.35 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## skelfbsfb

Just keep it going up and up.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Why is FairFX still sitting at 1.5988?  I know it's a great rate, don't get me wrong  -but it is way too close to the high street rate, compared with the great rates they were offering up until a few months ago.  Anyone else noticed that?


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5869 DOWN $0.0032	* 
*£500 = $793.45 DOWN $ 1.60* 
*UP $ 7.75 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*PURPLE FRIDAY *


----------



## 2Tiggies

We can live with that. How long until that honeymoon Les?  That Mickey countdown must be ticking along quickly now. Time to get some $$$$ of your own.


----------



## skelfbsfb

Interbank rate has started very nicely today going through the $1.6330 mark.


----------



## 2Tiggies

skelfbsfb said:


> Interbank rate has started very nicely today going through the $1.6330 mark.


 
  I love it when Monday starts well


----------



## skelfbsfb

2Tiggies said:


> I love it when Monday starts well



Just needs to keep it going throughout the week.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5840 DOWN $0.0029* 
£500 =* $792.00 DOWN $ 1.45* 
*DOWN $ 1.45 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


Just got in from work, interbank rate is good but not to good on the exchange rate on the high st.

its 191 days and counting now, yes half of the mickey countdown has gone.

just waiting for the rate to go over $1.60 then can do final exchange.

les


----------



## wayneg

les2425 said:


> Just got in from work, interbank rate is good but not to good on the exchange rate on the high st.



It was doing well this morning, hovering around a 12 month high but this afternoon lost around 2 cents from this mornings high.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/intraday.stm


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5762 DOWN $0.0078* 
*£500 = $788.10 DOWN $ 3.90* 
*DOWN $ 5.35 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

Okay, who said what this time?!


----------



## skelfbsfb

2Tiggies said:


> Okay, who said what this time?!



Must have been me as everytime I say its going well it goes back down again.  Keeping my mouth shut from now on, this will be hard to do.


----------



## 2Tiggies

skelfbsfb said:


> Must have been me as everytime I say its going well it goes back down again.  Keeping my mouth shut from now on, this will be hard to do.



  Well it wasn't me today.  I was so busy all day there were times where if you had asked me my name I would have looked at you blankly and gone "Huh? "

It has to pick up a bit soon.


----------



## skelfbsfb

2Tiggies said:


> Well it wasn't me today.  I was so busy all day there were times where if you had asked me my name I would have looked at you blankly and gone "Huh? "
> 
> It has to pick up a bit soon.



To be perfectly honest Im happy enough at the $1.60 mark considering what we got last year this is a big improvement, but I will still pray for it to go up.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5759 DOWN $0.0003	* 
*£500 = $787.95 DOWN $ 0.15* 
*DOWN $ 5.50 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## crabbie1

Still better than last september /october if I can remember.I will be happy if it stays like this but a bonus if goes up


----------



## 2Tiggies

skelfbsfb said:


> To be perfectly honest Im happy enough at the $1.60 mark considering what we got last year this is a big improvement, but I will still pray for it to go up.



It's what I have said all along - last year we were desperate for it to hit 1.50.  When grumbling and discouragement set in, refer to the first few posts on this thread


----------



## LloydyLUFC

When i went in 08 it was 2.0 - couldnt believe it in 09 when it was around 1.65, now this year struggling to keep round the 1.6 mark!! Waiting to see if i can get it better than 09, then i'll jump in lol


----------



## skelfbsfb

Well BOE meet today and I wonder what Mr King will say to derail the pound, every time he says something the pound goes down in value.  Hopefully he says some good about our economy and the pound soars.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5741 DOWN $0.0018	* 
*£500 = $787.05 DOWN $ 0.90* 
*DOWN $ 6.40 since last since Saturday						*
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5620 DOWN $0.0121	* 
*£500 = $781.00 DOWN $ 6.05* 
*DOWN $ 12.45 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*Bad Bad Week *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5636 UP $0.0016* 
*£500 = $781.80 UP $ 0.80* 
*UP $ 0.80 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## traycie2201

1.5765 at ice plc . Com today if that helps anyone


----------



## disneyholic family

theoretically, as the yen falls, the dollar should strenthen against all currencies, but in the long run, the british government is doing a better job in its economic policies than the US....so theoretically, in the long run the pound should do much better than the dollar.....but who knows what will happen in practice....so many factors are involved....
but if i were a betting man, i'd bet on the pound vs the dollar...the US govt just doesn't seem to have the intestinal fortitude to do what it takes in dealing with the debt crisis, while the british govt does....


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5656 UP $0.0020* 
*£500 = $782.80 UP $ 1.00* 
*UP $ 1.80 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## skelfbsfb

Thats 2 days in a row lets make it 3.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5673 UP $0.0017* 
*£500 = $783.65 UP $ 0.85* 
*UP $ 2.65 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## cliveywolves

Looking good hope it gets to 1.60.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5651 DOWN $0.0022* 
*£500 = $782.55 DOWN $ 1.10* 
*UP $ 1.55 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*PURPLE THURSDAY*


----------



## skelfbsfb

Well heres to a blue friday


----------



## crabbie1

I just spoke to dvc about purchasing and their exchange rate was  1.61 from there to here. Why is it as low here? sorry if I sound dumb


----------



## wayneg

crabbie1 said:


> I just spoke to dvc about purchasing and their exchange rate was  1.61 from there to here. Why is it as low here? sorry if I sound dumb



Todays exchange rate is $1.6131 http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/default.stm
The rate Les posts each day is the tourist rate you get by exchanging at Thomas Cook online.

I thought you bought DVC in $? so why are they quoting an exchange rate? they have no idea the rate you will get. Or is there a payment option in £'s?


----------



## skelfbsfb

crabbie1 said:


> I just spoke to dvc about purchasing and their exchange rate was  1.61 from there to here. Why is it as low here? sorry if I sound dumb



When we bought our DVC we were told that you pay interbank rate as it was classed as a business transaction and it was avery good rate at the time we got over $2 to the £.


----------



## crabbie1

wayneg said:


> Todays exchange rate is $1.6131 http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/default.stm
> The rate Les posts each day is the tourist rate you get by exchanging at Thomas Cook online.
> 
> I thought you bought DVC in $? so why are they quoting an exchange rate? they have no idea the rate you will get. Or is there a payment option in £'s?




OOh wayne I dont know.He gave me the dollar amount for the purchase and then converted into £,s.He then said that we would buy at the rate availible at the time of signing Sorry hun dont know much about it yet but thats what the guy told me.


----------



## penlanspice

crabbie1 said:


> OOh wayne I dont know.He gave me the dollar amount for the purchase and then converted into £,s.He then said that we would buy at the rate availible at the time of signing Sorry hun dont know much about it yet but thats what the guy told me.



I'm confused on that too  maybe he's just letting you how much it would cost if you bought today and paid them 

You purchase in $$ and you then pay them in $$, they don't have anything to do with the conversion. If you paid via a bank transfer or card you pay them in dollars and if you have a loan with them and pay monthly you pay via a DD monthly in $$.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5697 UP $0.0046* 
*£500 = $784.85 UP $ 2.30* 
*UP $ 3.85 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## Debwid

so close to 1.57. Let's hope next week we hit it.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5755 UP $0.0058* 
*£500 = $787.75 UP $ 2.90* 
*UP $ 6.75 since last since Saturday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						

*you got youre wish *


----------



## skelfbsfb

keep these blue days coming Les


----------



## PoppyAnna

Although I know not everybody likes to use them but I just got 1.6025 ($2400 for £1497) from TravelFX.  I used them earlier this month and had no problem.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5821 UP $0.0066* 
*£500 = $791.05 UP $ 3.30* 
*UP $ 3.30 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## OrlandoMagic

Just a heads up, Fair FX has hit the 1.60 mark on the currency card!


----------



## 2Tiggies

OrlandoMagic said:


> Just a heads up, Fair FX has hit the 1.60 mark on the currency card!


 
Yes, I just got an email from them about an hour ago.  Lookin' good


----------



## skelfbsfb

Its another blue day and it looks to be rising still, interbank rate $1.6309


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5899 UP $0.0078* 
*£500 = $794.95 UP $ 3.90* 
*UP $ 7.20 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## wayneg

Interbank another 12 month high @ 1.63560 http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/twelve_month.stm


----------



## Mermaid2sea

Whoooohoo,,,,,,hopefully it will continue to raise.


----------



## skelfbsfb

wayneg said:


> Interbank another 12 month high @ 1.63560 http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/twelve_month.stm



It managed to reach $1.64 today


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5926UP $0.0027* 
*£500 = $796.30 UP $ 1.35	* 
*UP $ 8.55 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## skelfbsfb

Its losing ground today, dont know if its because of the budget.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5792 DOWN $0.0134	* 
*£500 = $789.60 DOWN $ 6.70* 
*UP $ 1.85 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						
*purple thursday* not to sure what happened yesterday


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5714 DOWN $0.0078	* 
*£500 = $785.70 DOWN $ 2.90* 
*DOWN $ 2.05 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## PoppyAnna

I have to say, mainly thanks to Les, I've managed to procure my spending money right on the days that had the best rate in the last three weeks.
So glad I took a rate I was happy with and didn't wait it out.

Thanks Les


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5590 DOWN $0.0124	* 
*£500 = $779.50.70 DOWN $ 6.20* 
*DOWN $ 6.20 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## Goofyish




----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5614 UP $0.0024* 
*£500 = $780.70 UP $ 1.20	* 
*DOWN $ 5.00 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						
*Purple Tuesday *

At least its went up a little on my birthday


----------



## wayneg

Happy Birthday Les


----------



## 2Tiggies

Happy Birthday Les 

Do you want to have a few more birthdays so we can push this rate up a bit?  The economy seems to like you


----------



## les2425

thanks wayneg & 2Tiggies had a nice day off.
Back to work tomorrow 

its been a funny few years in the construction game.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5603 DOWN $0.0011	* 
*£500 = $780.DOWN  $ 0.55	* 
*DOWN $ 5.55 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## PoppyAnna

Happy belated birthday Les  Rate isn't looking great


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5694 UP $0.0091	* 
*£500 = $784.70 UP  $ 4.55* 
*DOWN $ 1.00 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*PURPLE THURSDAY *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5644 DOWN $0.0050	* 
*£500 = $782.20 DOWN  $ 2.50* 
*DOWN $ 3.50 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5749 UP $0.0105* 
*£500 = $787.45 UP  $ 5.25* 
*UP $ 5.25 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

A sunny start to the week


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5703 DOWN $0.0046* 
*£500 = $785.15 DOWN $ 2.30* 
*UP $ 2.95 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						



*PURPLE TUESDAY *


----------



## EllieJ

Todays rate Thomas Cook online $1.60 - i'm happy , just oredered all mine & Mum & Dad's too !


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.6000 UP $0.0297	* 
*£500 = $800.00 UP $ 14.85* 
*UP $ 17.80 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

Nothing quite like a midweek boost to the economy - and our spirits.


----------



## DIS_MERI

I predict that the rates will continue to climb this month and then peak on or around 5/1, since I'm traveling to England on 4/22 and returning on 5/1   So make your exchanges in that time period!  5/1 will be the worst (for me, best for buying $s) since that is the day I will have to actually pay for the rental car


----------



## crabbie1

I said once it hit 1.60 I am going to put $100 on my fairfx card.So off I go and load it.


----------



## cliveywolves

Yep looking good at the moment, I transferred some money into my citibank us $ account yesterday an got the rate of 1.627 and that's even gone up higher today !


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5878 DOWN $0.0122	* 
*£500 = $793.90 DOWN $ 6.10* 
*UP $ 11.70 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						
*PURPLE THURSDAY*

I am so happy i got some money exchanged yesterday


----------



## disney_princess_85

Booo. I was going to exchange some money yesterday but I didn't get round to it...


----------



## amacspad

Done mine today through Tesco online @ 1.596, no fees or delivery charges as I have a Tesco Credit Card, hopefully I might get some clubcard points too! 

Debs x


----------



## cliveywolves

Its at its highest for about 16 months i think, I did a transfer this morning to my US $ account and the rate was showing at 1.64... Happy Days


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5952 UP $0.0074* 
*£500 = $797.60 UP $ 3.70* 
*UP $ 15.40 since last since Saturday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## Dollyrar

Fantastic time to buy for all you guys! I just wish I had a trip planned to change some of my pounds!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

disney_princess_85 said:


> Booo. I was going to exchange some money yesterday but I didn't get round to it...



This happened to us last time as well didn't it?  The rise in rate today must be especially for us.  Happy Friday!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5960 UP $0.0008* 
*£500 = $798.60 UP $ 0.40* 
*UP $ 15.80 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5905 DOWN $0.0051	* 
*£500 = $795.45 DOWN $ 2.55* 
*DOWN $ 2.55 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*dropped a little*


----------



## 2Tiggies

I much prefer the colour red when I can wear it.  Drops in the rate do not count!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5867  DOWN $0.0042* 
*£500 = $793.35 DOWN $ 2.10* 
*DOWN $ 4.65 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5847  DOWN $0.0020* 
*£500 = $792.35 DOWN $ 1.00* 
*DOWN $ 5.65 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*dropped again *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5918  UP $0.0071* 
*£500 = $795.90 UP $ 3.55* 
*DOWN $ 2.10 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						
*PURPLE THURSDAY *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5916  DOWN $0.0002* 
*£500 = $795.80 DOWN $0.10* 
*DOWN $ 2.20 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						
dropped a little


----------



## 2Tiggies

waaaaay too much red on here this week


----------



## Disneymad

I bought some cash $$ from a little tourist booth round the corner from where I work yesterday for $1.6125. Was only £100 worth as the pocket change stash was running low and figured I'd jump in now - that way if it  plummeted by the time we go on our trip I'd at least I'd get some small solace


----------



## 2Tiggies

Disneymad said:


> I bought some cash $$ from a little tourist booth round the corner from where I work yesterday for $1.6125. Was only £100 worth as the pocket change stash was running low and figured I'd jump in now - that way if it  plummeted by the time we go on our trip I'd at least I'd get some small solace



I do that all the time.  When we went in 2009 the rate had plummeted down to $1.38.  I still had at a fairly large sum from 2008 which I had bought at more than $2/£1 so the extra few hundred pounds still meant I was shopping at a rate of around $1.90+ while I was there.   Still had some left for last year's trip which offset the not too awful rate of £1.50-ish.
For the last couple of years I have been doing as you do and topping up whenever the rate is good so TBH this year I don't know what the average rate is I will be spending at - which is nice.  You take the $$ and spend the $$ without converting the whole time


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5860  DOWN $0.0056* 
*£500 = $793.00 DOWN $2.80* 
*DOWN $ 2.80 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5830  DOWN $0.0030* 
*£500 = $791.50 DOWN $1.50* 
*DOWN $ 4.30 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## Disbabe

I've just purchased some traveller's Cheques from Asda and they are as compentative as thomas cook. Today Thomas Cook are offering a rate of 1.593400 - asda's rate 1.593300 a difference of just 4p on the amount I ordered.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5934  UP $0.0104	* 
*£500 = $796.70 UP $5.20	* 
*UP $ 0.90 since last since Saturday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


so close to $1.60


----------



## OrlandoMagic

The Interbank rate has been on a good rise today so expect the Thomas Cook exchange rate to be through 1.60 tomorrow!


----------



## catherine

Fairfx's rate is 1.6125 if anyone is planning on ordering some $s from them


----------



## skelfbsfb

Interbank rate has reached $1.6404 let it continue to rise.


----------



## skelfbsfb

Interbank rate now over $1.65 wonder if it will continue to rise.


----------



## Nadia_disfan

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## cliveywolves

I have got a friend that works in Finance his exchange company seem to think that the $ will peak this summer at a bank rate of about  $1.80 to the £1.00... Looking good :0)


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.60.50 UP $0.0116	* 
*£500 = $802.50 UP $5.80* 
*UP $ 6.70 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## OrlandoMagic

Things are certainly looking good, Interbank rate is over 1.652 and FairFX are currently offering 1.6275!!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.6065 UP $0.0015* 
*£500 = $803.25 UP $0.75* 
*UP $ 7.45 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.6047 DOWN $0.0018* 
*£500 = $802.35 DOWN £ 0.90* 
*DOWN $ 0.90 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


dropped a little


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.6049 UP $0.0010* 
*£500 = $802.45 UP £ 0.10	* 
*DOWN $ 0.80 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35	



*PURPLE WEDNESDAY *


----------



## jen_uk

Hope it keeps heading up!


----------



## Disney_Sarah

This thread is so useful xx


----------



## skelfbsfb

Interbank rate now over $1.66


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.6270 UP $0.0221	* 
*£500 = $813.50 UP £ 11.05* 
*UP $ 10.25 since last since Saturday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## Disbabe

Just bought some more $ from ASDA and the rate with them is 1.6282 - that's better than Thomas Cook!


----------



## OrlandoMagic

FairFX offering 1.6365 at the moment!


----------



## OrlandoMagic

OrlandoMagic said:


> FairFX offering 1.6365 at the moment!



Now 1.64!!


----------



## arielrocks

will top up a bit more on my car I think...


----------



## Disbabe

Only downside to Fairfx is that if your order less than £750 they charge £6 to post. I only needed £500 worth and Asda does not charge for postage on this amount. So if I'd bought with fairfx would have cost me £502.95 instead of £500.55 - a difference of £2.40 for the same amount of $ - therefore not a better deal.


----------



## OrlandoMagic

Disbabe said:


> Only downside to Fairfx is that if your order less than £750 they charge £6 to post. I only needed £500 worth and Asda does not charge for postage on this amount. So if I'd bought with fairfx would have cost me £502.95 instead of £500.55 - a difference of £2.40 for the same amount of $ - therefore not a better deal.



Sorry, the rates I was quoting were for the currency card, keep forgetting they do cash as well.


----------



## skelfbsfb

Interbank rate at $1.67 and rising.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.6186 DOWN $0.0084	* 
*£500 = $809.30 DOWN £ 4.20* 
*DOWN $ 4.20 since last since Thursday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## taylor91

Nooo it's going the wrong way


----------



## OrlandoMagic

I'm sure it will be back on the rise in the next few days. If you look at this Interbank rate graph you can see how much it has increased since the start of April.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.6055 DOWN $0.0131* 
*£500 = $802.75 DOWN £ 6.55* 
*DOWN $ 10.75 since last since Thursday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.6111  UP $0.0056* 
*£500 = $805.55 UP £ 2.80	* 
*DOWN $ 7.95 since last since Thursday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						
sorry this is a bit late just got in from work 

*ITS A PURPLE THURSDAY *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5979  DOWN $0.0132* 
*£500 = $798.95 DOWN £ 6.60* 
*DOWN $ 14.55 since last since Thursday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5954  DOWN $0.0025* 
*£500 = $797.70 DOWN £ 1.25* 
*DOWN $ 1.25 since last since Thursday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5951  DOWN $0.0003* 
*£500 = $797.55 DOWN £ 0.15* 
*DOWN $ 1.40 since last since Thursday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5940  DOWN $0.0011* 
*£500 = $797.00 DOWN  $0.55* 
*DOWN $ 1.95 since last since Thursday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## OrlandoMagic

OrlandoMagic said:


> I'm sure it will be back on the rise in the next few days. If you look at this Interbank rate graph you can see how much it has increased since the start of April.



Oh no, I think I may have jinxed it! Sorry guys!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Sadly, I was correct.  My rental car was returned on Apr 30, and therefore used the rate in effect on Apr 29.  And, there is the peak, right on Apr 29   oh, and we arrived Apr 23 (and exchanged our cash), which is the beginning of the little mini-peak right before that....I'm back home so I can't help bump up your exchange rates anymore


----------



## taylor91

It needs to go the other way pronto... on a plus I bought la nouba tickets the day before it started to fall again so managed to get them a little cheaper... Just want to be able to get a good exchange before my holiday... fingers crossed for an increase soon


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5901  DOWN $0.0039* 
*£500 = $795.05 DOWN £ 1.95* 
*DOWN $ 3.90 since last since Thursday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5852  DOWN $0.0049* 
*£500 = $792.60 DOWN £ 2.45* 
*DOWN $ 6.35 since last since Thursday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5801 UP $0.0035* 
*£500 = $790.05 UP  £ 1.75* 
*DOWN $ 2.55 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						
*IT'S A PURPLE TUESDAY *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5838 UP $0.0037* 
*£500 = $791.90 UP  $ 1.85	* 
*DOWN $ 0.70 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*ITS A PURPLE WEDNESDAY*


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5803 UP $0.0057* 
*£500 = $790.15 UP  $ 2.85* 
*DOWN $ 2.45 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35	




*PURPLE FRIDAY*


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5756 DOWN $0.0047	* 
*£500 = $787.80 DOWN  $ 2.35	* 
*DOWN $ 2.35 since last since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

Waaaay too much red the last week or so.  I prefer this thread in cool colours


----------



## Tinkerbellgal

Not liking all the red


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5700 DOWN $0.0056	* 
*£500 = $785.00  DOWN  $ 2.80* 
*DOWN $ 5.15 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5724 UP $0.0024	* 
*£500 = $786.20  UP  $ 1.20* 
*DOWN $ 3.95 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						
*PURPLE WEDNESDAY *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5875 UP $0.0151	* 
*£500 = $793.75 UP  $ 7.55	* 
*UP $ 3.60 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.6000 UP $0.0125* 
*£500 = $800.00  UP  $ 6.25	* 
*UP $ 8.95 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## OrlandoMagic

OrlandoMagic said:


> I'm sure it will be back on the rise in the next few days. If you look at this Interbank rate graph you can see how much it has increased since the start of April.



Good news it's going in the right direction now!


----------



## wayneg

I will be passing thru Waterloo station this weekend where ICE are offering $1.635 was tempted to pick up a few $'s but don't fancy carrying it around London all day.


----------



## FloFlo71

First choice shop said yesterday they were offering $1.60 but had run out.  HSBC (who I bank with) are $1.54, I can't get into first choice for a couple of days and they are offering a lower rate online.  Hope their rate instore stays at $1.60, looking to change up £2000.


----------



## wayneg

FloFlo71 said:


> First choice shop said yesterday they were offering $1.60 but had run out.  HSBC (who I bank with) are $1.54, I can't get into first choice for a couple of days and they are offering a lower rate online.  Hope their rate instore stays at $1.60, looking to change up £2000.



Is there no other way of you taking the money? credit card? currency card? 
I hate to see these kinds of amounts going, travel insurance usually only covers about £200(pp) probably less a £50-100 excess. Having once losing my wallet and knowing 3 families hsve their villa\hotels broken into I would never take more than a few $100 in cash anymore.


----------



## FloFlo71

wayneg said:


> Is there no other way of you taking the money? credit card? currency card?
> I hate to see these kinds of amounts going, travel insurance usually only covers about £200(pp) probably less a £50-100 excess. Having once losing my wallet and knowing 3 families hsve their villa\hotels broken into I would never take more than a few $100 in cash anymore.



I'd be happy to just use credit card but hubby would rather take cash.

We are staying in SSR, was hoping to keep money in safe.


----------



## 2Tiggies

FairFX is currently offering $1.6225/£1

Would your hubby not even consider putting just some of the money onto one of these cards, or something similar?  I agree with Wayne; I couldn't relax with that amount of cash on me. I don't worry about keeping it in the safe at the resort but you have to remove everything from your person to go through security at the airport and even with a little cash, I hate doing it.


----------



## ford family

2Tiggies said:


> FairFX is currently offering $1.6225/£1
> 
> Would your hubby not even consider putting just some of the money onto one of these cards, or something similar?  I agree with Wayne; I couldn't relax with that amount of cash on me. I don't worry about keeping it in the safe at the resort but *you have to remove everything from your person to go through security at the airport *and even with a little cash, I hate doing it.



There is no need to take paper money out of your pocket during security screening.

ford family


----------



## 2Tiggies

ford family said:


> There is no need to take paper money out of your pocket during security screening.
> 
> ford family


 
True but if I kept money in my pocket I would stand more chance of losing it 

From a practical standpoint, £2,000 of cash is a big wad of paper money to keep in your pocket!


----------



## skelfbsfb

Like you I wouldnt be happy with that amount of money on my person.  AIf something happens then the holiday would be ruined.  I would take my CC use that and pay it as soon as the bill came in.


----------



## starrysky

2Tiggies said:


> True but if I kept money in my pocket I would stand more chance of losing it
> 
> From a practical standpoint, £2,000 of cash is a big wad of paper money to keep in your pocket!



I agree that its a lot of money but DH and I normally split it between us so we dont have too much on us. 

Granted for the two of us its normally around £1000 in cash we take. 

For those interested the Post office is offering $1.6060


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.6087 UP $0.0087* 
*£500 = $804.35  UP  $ 4.35	* 
*UP $ 4.35 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## sandshal

As the great Obi has chosen not to post here for while, I thought Id share a post from his FB page.

Richard Branson's Blog on www.virgin.com appears to be predicting a serious weakening of the dollar .... lets hope it reaches $2 to the Pound by the 24th July 

*"My Chief Executive Stephen Murphy sent me a note today predicting a major weakening of the dollar..." *
Hoping it's true guys!!!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

sandshal said:


> As the great Obi has chosen not to post here for while, I thought Id share a post from his FB page.
> 
> Richard Branson's Blog on www.virgin.com appears to be predicting a serious weakening of the dollar .... lets hope it reaches $2 to the Pound by the 24th July
> 
> *"My Chief Executive Stephen Murphy sent me a note today predicting a major weakening of the dollar..." *
> Hoping it's true guys!!!!



I love a positive outlook!


----------



## skelfbsfb

sandshal said:


> As the great Obi has chosen not to post here for while, I thought Id share a post from his FB page.
> 
> Richard Branson's Blog on www.virgin.com appears to be predicting a serious weakening of the dollar .... lets hope it reaches $2 to the Pound by the 24th July
> 
> *"My Chief Executive Stephen Murphy sent me a note today predicting a major weakening of the dollar..." *
> Hoping it's true guys!!!!



Heres hoping he right.


----------



## crabbie1

Well I hope it does go up but 1.62 is still good. We took $1000 cash last year and the rest Dollor traveller cheques. If your lucky to have a CC that doesnt charge per transaction. Nat west would charge me for every transaction so for us fairfx although didnt take one last time travellers cheques which I have never had an issue with though some say they have ,where in the world,universal seaworld and premium and prime outlets I dont know as we used them with no issues. Will be doing the same this year.


----------



## 2Tiggies

crabbie1 said:


> Well I hope it does go up but 1.62 is still good. We took $1000 cash last year and the rest Dollor traveller cheques. If your lucky to have a CC that doesnt charge per transaction. Nat west would charge me for every transaction so for us fairfx although didnt take one last time travellers cheques which I have never had an issue with though some say they have ,where in the world,universal seaworld and premium and prime outlets I dont know as we used them with no issues. Will be doing the same this year.



This approach works for me too - I feel better having mixed forms of currency.  I still like travellers cheques.  They work fine for my purposes. I think it depends where you go and what you spend them on/how you spend that becomes the practical deciding factor where TCs are concerned but I just prefer not to hae all my eggs in once basket 

What works for one won't work for the next person.  

Yes, 1.62 is a great rate. Remember last year this time!


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Another big thumbs up for travellers cheques from me - nearly as easy as cash over there and much more secure. We always take $100 cheques and then spend change.

Also rate is good at the minute isn't it??


----------



## 2Tiggies

howlongtillsummer? said:


> Another big thumbs up for travellers cheques from me - nearly as easy as cash over there and much more secure. We always take $100 cheques and then spend change.
> 
> Also rate is good at the minute isn't it??



I think it's a great rate.  I know we had a couple of years with the 2/1 but as averages go it's looking good.

Nice to see you on here Kathryn.  Missed ya


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Aww bless thanks!!

I have been very very busy with work but beginning to get towards summer now!!

Great to be back on


----------



## 2Tiggies

howlongtillsummer? said:


> Aww bless thanks!!
> 
> I have been very very busy with work but beginning to get towards summer now!!
> 
> Great to be back on



It's kind of hard to live here and not keep thinking of you.  The most frequently asked question around these parts in the last few (freezing cold) weeks has been "How long till summer?"


----------



## crabbie1

2Tiggies said:


> This approach works for me too - I feel better having mixed forms of currency.  I still like travellers cheques.  They work fine for my purposes. I think it depends where you go and what you spend them on/how you spend that becomes the practical deciding factor where TCs are concerned but I just prefer not to hae all my eggs in once basket
> 
> What works for one won't work for the next person.
> 
> Yes, 1.62 is a great rate. Remember last year this time!


Yes I do Lee we were all scratting about to get 1.55 last year so 1.62 is great. Keep holding out to see if it goes up gets very taxing and can drive you madI have started to get a little as and when and my fairfx card is looking better.TC can be claimed back and if you loose them they are reissued very shortly after so are secure enough for us.



howlongtillsummer? said:


> Another big thumbs up for travellers cheques from me - nearly as easy as cash over there and much more secure. We always take $100 cheques and then spend change.
> 
> Also rate is good at the minute isn't it??


Its good to have a mixture of TC but even spending $5 and handing over a $100 never had any issues and then thats $95 in cash for the rest of the day.I sure hope disney doesnt get robbers breaking into rooms and ransacking their safes but if so I try and make sure we have a few hundred spare in the bank at home-you never know and with my luck LEE
To see my latest bad luck look on the community board titled I blame myself!!!Lee I am jinxed


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.6000 DOWN $0.0087* 
*£500 = $800.00  DOWN  $ 4.35* 
*$ 0.00 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*just the same as tuesday *


----------



## gismo1554

Looking at travelex rates dropped again today! Serves me right for umming and ahing over it!


----------



## 2Tiggies

gismo1554 said:


> Looking at travelex rates dropped again today! Serves me right for umming and ahing over it!


 
It moves in waves - if you have time to do so, just wait for the next rise in rate


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5900 DOWN $0.0100	* 
*£500 = $795.00  DOWN  $ 5.00* 
*DOWN $ 5.00 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## gismo1554

2Tiggies said:


> It moves in waves - if you have time to do so, just wait for the next rise in rate



Thanks! We've got a month until we need to pay off our cruise (in $'s) so next time it goes up I'm biting the bullet lol! I always procrastinate too much over it and then get disappointed!


----------



## 2Tiggies

gismo1554 said:


> Thanks! We've got a month until we need to pay off our cruise (in $'s) so next time it goes up I'm biting the bullet lol! I always procrastinate too much over it and then get disappointed!



I buy in bits and pieces throughout the year. Whenever there is a rate I am happy with I just do a bit of top up.  'Good' is very relative when it comes to the exchange rates.  There was a time where we were all jumping up and down in excitment when it hit 1.40!  Because of the way I purchase my currency I never have that feeling that I need to convert all the time when I am spending - it all kind of balances out in the end.


----------



## crabbie1

I am happy with 1.60  and above


----------



## gismo1554

crabbie1 said:


> I am happy with 1.60  and above



That's me too but then I get silly thinking it will go up a bit more! ARRRRR!!! Need to just bite the bullet!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5900* 
*£500 = $795.00   * 
*DOWN $ 5.00 since last since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


no change since yesterday


----------



## hertfordshire

what is a good rate to look for ?


----------



## les2425

at the moment anything over over $1.60 to the £.
at the moment its up and down like a yo-yo.

les


----------



## crabbie1

hertfordshire said:


> what is a good rate to look for ?



You have to look at the past and this time last year anything around 1.53-155 was good so now anything around 1.58-1.62 is good. We all want it to go up BUT then  we dont want to wait and it goes down so buy when it reaches a realistic figure for you or buy in bits and drabs when it goes up.I got a faifx card and thats what we are doing


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5980 UP $0.0080* 
*£500 = $799.00 UP $4.00  	* 
*UP $ 4.00 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

I like blue Mondays


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5905 DOWN $0.0075* 
*£500 = $795.25 DOWN $3.75  * 
*UP $ 0.25 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*oh hum a purple tuesday *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5950 UP $0.0045* 
*£500 = $797.50 UP $2.25 * 
*UP $ 2.50 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5950* 
*£500 = $797.50* 
*UP $ 2.50 since last since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*at least its not dropped *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5828 DOWN $0.0122* 
*£500 = $791.40 DOWN $6.10* 
*DOWN $ 3.60 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


ohh hum


----------



## 2Tiggies

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5828 DOWN $0.0122*
> *£500 = $791.40 DOWN $6.10*
> *DOWN $ 3.60 since last since Friday*
> Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35
> 
> 
> ohh hum



   Ah well, next week is a new week. Let's be positive


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5760 DOWN $0.0068 *
*£500 = $788.00 DOWN $3.40* 
*DOWN $ 3.40 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


not a good start


----------



## OrlandoMagic

Really is up and down like a yo-yo at the moment!


----------



## les2425

its been like this over the past year, anything over $1.60 to the pound is great


----------



## 2Tiggies

les2425 said:


> its been like this over the past year, anything over $1.60 to the pound is great



So true!  How is that countdown coming along Les?


----------



## les2425

92 days and counting


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5926 UP $0.0166* 
*£500 = $796.30 UP $8.30* 
*UP $ 4.90 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## paulh

les2425 said:


> its been like this over the past year, anything over $1.60 to the pound is great



would say that $1.60 is a good average, as that's the average for the 20 years we've been going. the lowest was $1.10 best was $2.05
As we bought our dvc at $1.60 that's our benchmark rate we work for spending ect to, so any better a bonus
Paul


----------



## paulh

just wishing we were looking at this graph
http://www.miketodd.net/encyc/dollhist.htm

Always remember the old guys at work asking for a $ (25p a crown) when i was young
Paul


----------



## wayneg

paulh said:


> Always remember the old guys at work asking for a $ (25p a crown) when i was young
> Paul


Its still a term used in wholesale flowers, although not as common as it was 20-30 years ago as you don't get much for 25p anymore but if they want to clear something they will say "give us a Dollar"


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5854 DOWN $0.0072	* 
*£500 = $792.70 DOWN $3.60* 
*UP $ 1.30 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*A PURPLE WEDNESDAY *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5701 DOWN $0.0153	* 
*£500 = $785.05 DOWN $7.65* 
*DOWN $ 6.35 since last since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*not good at all *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5661 DOWN $0.0040	* 
*£500 = $783.05 DOWN $2.00* 
*DOWN $ 8.35 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


bad end to the week


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5716 UP $0.0055* 
*£500 = $785.80 UP$2.75	* 
*UP $2.75 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## crabbie1

Ooh blue saturday les ths good. Im waiting for the 1.60 then im buying some. Fairfx today is 1.58 well it was at 7 am.


----------



## les2425

the last few monthss the exchange rate has been a lot of ups and down, i think around the $1.60 marks is good, as the highest it got over the past 2 years was $1.63 to £


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5641 DOWN $0.0075* 
*£500 = $782.05 DOWN $3.75* 
*DOWN $1.00 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						

not a good start


----------



## 2Tiggies

Les, I've been meaning to tell you, I am bored with red now.  I prefer to wear it than to see it in the exchage rate thread  Could we have blue for tomorrow please?


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.57741 UP $0.0133* 
*£500 = $788.70 UP $6.65	* 
*UP $5.65 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

Thank you Les. I wasn't sure if you had read my request from yesterday, but I see you did


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5800 UP $0.0026	* 
*£500 = $790.00 UP $1.30	* 
*UP $ 6.95 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## loobzuk

lovin' that shade of blue..

just need to decide when to bite


----------



## daipp

I'm watching Fairfx.com on a daily basis waiting for it to go back over the $1.60. It's currently at $1.5825.

David


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5600 DOWN $0.0200	* 
*£500 = $780.00 DOWN $10.00* 
*DOWN $ 3.05 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


 2 cent drop


----------



## tinkandonaldfans

This is not good! I have a Disney wedding to pay for need it to be touching 1.6 at least!


----------



## 2Tiggies

les2425 said:


> 2 cent drop



I noticed that this afternoon when I walked past the Thomas Cook window.  I always glance at it on my way by.  I had to stop and do a double take - thought their windows were dirty!!


----------



## les2425

hopefully it should go up again  12 weeks today i be in florida


----------



## OrlandoMagic

Needs to go in the right direction sharpish, have the balance of our cruise to pay mid July!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5560 DOWN $0.0040* 
*£500 = $778.00 DOWN $2.00* 
*DOWN $ 5.05 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*not a great finish to the week *


----------



## crabbie1

God what is happening to it!!


----------



## FloFlo71

We were offered $1.60 about 2 weeks ago and were tempted but didn't buy, then it started to drop and we bought at $1.58 last Saturday.  Glad we did now.


----------



## les2425

not to sure whats going on with the dollar, its just pot luck with the exchange rates at the moment.
les


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5500 DOWN $0.0060* 
*£500 = $775.00 DOWN $3.00* 
*DOWN $ 3.00 since last since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

Oh no! Pound is in freefall


----------



## Goofyish

Glad I got most of my $$$ on my FairFX card a while ago before the rate started to fall


----------



## wayneg

2Tiggies said:


> Oh no! Pound is in freefall



 Slight exaggeration.

Up against almost every currency today, albeit only slightly. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/intraday.stm

Over the past month its only down 4-5 cents
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/one_month.stm

Back to where we were 3 months ago
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/three_month.stm

And still 10 cents higher than a year ago 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/twelve_month.stm


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5500* 
*£500 = $775.00* 
*DOWN $ 3.00 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						

no change since yesterday


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5600 UP $0.0100* 
*£500 = $780.00 UP $5.00* 
*UP $ 2.00 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5640 UP $0.0040	* 
*£500 = $782.00 UP $2.00	* 
*UP $ 4.00 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5640 UP $0.0040* 
*£500 = $782.00 UP $2.00* 
*UP $ 4.00 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5650 UP $0.0010* 
*£500 = $782.50 UP $0.50* 
*UP $ 4.50 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5575 DOWN $0.0075* 
*£500 = $778.75 DOWN $3.75* 
*UP $ 0.75 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*PURPLE SATURDAY *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5660 UP $0.0085* 
*£500 = $783.00 UP $4.25* 
*UP $ 4.25 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5565 DOWN $0.0095	* 
*£500 = $778.25 DOWN $4.75* 
*DOWN $ 0.50 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5580 UP $0.0015* 
*£500 = $779.00 UP $0.75* 
*UP $ 0.25 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5530 DOWN $0.0050	* 
*£500 = $776.50 DOWN $2.50* 
*DOWN $ 2.25 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5530 no change $0.0000* 
*£500 = $776.50* 
*DOWN $ 2.25 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35	



*oh hum*


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5600 UP $0.0070* 
*£500 = $780.00 UP $3.50* 
*UP $ 1.25 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5525 DOWN $0.0075* 
*£500 = $780.00 DOWN $3.75* 
*DOWN $ 3.75 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5420 DOWN $0.0105	* 
*£500 = $771.00 DOWN $5.25* 
*DOWN $ 9.00 since last since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5500 UP $0.0080* 
*£500 = $775.00 UP $4.00* 
*DOWN $ 5.00 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						



*PURPLE THURSDAY *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5680 UP $0.0180* 
*£500 = $784.00 UP $9.00* 
*UP $ 4.00 since last since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

Wow, two blue days in a row! 

FairFX is currently offering a rate of 158.15


----------



## katiec

I am annoyed now....

Like a right idiot when the rate got to 1.68 I thought i'd hold off and when it reached 1.7 we'd get all our $$$$$.

Well the blooming rate only dropped from that day forward so I took the plunge last Thursday for fear of it falling below 1.55 and got most of it.

Looks like a was too hasty.... a common problem with me  and it also looks like there will be some dreadful economic news coming out of the USA about their deficit so the rate should go even higher (hopefully ).

GGGGRRRRRRRRR

Katie x


----------



## wayneg

FairFX had a rate of $1.60 for cash this morning, unfortunately I have only just read about it. 
Interbank rate back upto best it has been for 3 weeks @ 1.61440


----------



## 2Tiggies

katiec said:


> I  and it also looks like there will be some dreadful economic news coming out of the USA about their deficit so the rate should go even higher (hopefully ).


 
I really hate to be cashing in on another country's misfortune, but I'm only in it for the money ....


----------



## katiec

2Tiggies said:


> I really hate to be cashing in on another country's misfortune, but I'm only in it for the money ....



Hey - if I can save even a $1 on my nachos I'm happy 

Katie


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5700 UP $0.0020* 
*£500 = $785.00 UP $1.00* 
*UP $ 5.00 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## HeresYourEars

katiec said:


> Looks like a was too hasty.... a common problem with me  and it also looks like there will be some dreadful economic news coming out of the USA about their deficit so the rate should go even higher (hopefully ).
> 
> GGGGRRRRRRRRR
> 
> Katie x




Hey, thanks for being happy about that.  Not.


----------



## katiec

HeresYourEars said:


> Hey, thanks for being happy about that.  Not.



Hey - we are suffering economically wise over here - just in case you hadn't noticed........

It's not my fault your government can't meet it's debts.....

I take it you don't want any of our tourist dollars then?????

Katie


----------



## HeresYourEars

katiec said:


> Hey - we are suffering economically wise over here - just in case you hadn't noticed........
> 
> It's not my fault your government can't meet it's debts.....
> 
> I take it you don't want any of our tourist dollars then?????
> 
> Katie




Of course I've noticed.  I just haven't 'danced' about it like you did.

Of course that's not 'your fault'.  Never said it was. 

Of course we want your tourist dollars.  Lots of them.  Never said we didn't.

My point was (just in case you hadn't noticed), I feel it's rather impolite to be gleeful about a country's troubles, especially one you may be coming to as a visitor.


----------



## gismo1554

HeresYourEars said:


> Of course I've noticed.  I just haven't 'danced' about it like you did.
> 
> Of course that's not 'your fault'.  Never said it was.
> 
> Of course we want your tourist dollars.  Lots of them.  Never said we didn't.
> 
> My point was (just in case you hadn't noticed), I feel it's rather impolite to be gleeful about a country's troubles, especially one you may be coming to as a visitor.



Not having a go but just to say, if I was the other way around I'm sure you too would be happy about saving some money on a vacation. I'm sure in no way was it meant to be anyone being gleeful about another countries misfortune but in times like this you are happy saving money anywhere and we get to save some money. It would be nice if we lived in a country where money meant nothing to us but we don't. For the last year America has had a better exchange rate to our money because of the fact our government was unstable (Coilition Government caused our £ to drop). I am sure that there are many American's who acted the same way when they were looking at getting holidays to the UK so I think maybe this is a bit of an overkill. I'm sure no one was having a go and laughing at America we were just all happy that we can save some money that's all.


----------



## HeresYourEars

gismo1554 said:


> Not having a go but just to say, if I was the other way around I'm sure you too would be happy about saving some money on a vacation. I'm sure in no way was it meant to be anyone being gleeful about another countries misfortune but in times like this you are happy saving money anywhere and we get to save some money. It would be nice if we lived in a country where money meant nothing to us but we don't. For the last year America has had a better exchange rate to our money because of the fact our government was unstable (Coilition Government caused our £ to drop). I am sure that there are many American's who acted the same way when they were looking at getting holidays to the UK so I think maybe this is a bit of an overkill. I'm sure no one was having a go and laughing at America we were just all happy that we can save some money that's all.



Thank you, Gismo.  Your post was very courteous, and I appreciate that a lot.  Yes...if I were going to Britain (and I have several times), I would of course be happy if the exchange rate were in my favor.  That's understandable and perfectly sensible.  But I would never throw it in the face of the country I was going to as a visitor, on a message board.  That, in my opinion, is rude and (to me) it wasn't overkill to point it out.  And it would be rude if an American did it too, of course.

I hope no one here will mind if I say that Americans, as a whole, are very angry and quite sensitive right now about the horrible job our politicians are doing and the state our country is in right now.  Just a little bit of sensitivity from our friends would mean a lot until we get out of this mess.

And I hope all visitors to our country have a wonderful time.

That's all, thanks.


----------



## gismo1554

HeresYourEars said:


> Thank you, Gismo.  Your post was very courteous, and I appreciate that a lot.  Yes...if I were going to Britain (and I have several times), I would of course be happy if the exchange rate were in my favor.  That's understandable and perfectly sensible.  But I would never throw it in the face of the country I was going to as a visitor, on a message board.  That, in my opinion, is rude and (to me) it wasn't overkill to point it out.  And it would be rude if an American did it too, of course.
> 
> I hope no one here will mind if I say that Americans, as a whole, are very angry and quite sensitive right now about the horrible job our politicians are doing and the state our country is in right now.  Just a little bit of sensitivity from our friends would mean a lot until we get out of this mess.
> 
> And I hope all visitors to our country have a wonderful time.
> 
> That's all, thanks.



No problem at all and as said I don't think anyone meant it in that way! We all hope that things don't get worse over there for you guys and know that you are suffering right now. I don't blame you ger being sensetive about it and I'm sure we would be too. Fingers crossed that things improve!


----------



## 2Tiggies

HeresYourEars said:


> I hope no one here will mind if I say that Americans, as a whole, are very angry and quite sensitive right now about the horrible job our politicians are doing and the state our country is in right now.  Just a little bit of sensitivity from our friends would mean a lot until we get out of this mess.
> 
> And I hope all visitors to our country have a wonderful time.
> 
> That's all, thanks.



I love your country. I love the culture. I love the people.  And that's why I keep saving to go back whenever I can.  

If you ever make a trip to the UK I would hope that you would receive the same welcome we always have in the US.


----------



## HeresYourEars

Gismo and Tig, you're part of the reason why I love this board.  Thanks for understanding.  We'll work this out and Americans WILL bounce back...because that's what we do.  In the meantime, it sucks, but most of the world is having much harder times than we are, so it's good to look on the bright side.

Hope the rates continue to be good for sterling and all of our UK friends can come over and have lots of fun in the sun.  I'm looking forward to my trip to England next year...no matter what the exchange rate is.


----------



## crabbie1

HeresYourEars said:


> Gismo and Tig, you're part of the reason why I love this board.  Thanks for understanding.  We'll work this out and Americans WILL bounce back...because that's what we do.  In the meantime, it sucks, but most of the world is having much harder times than we are, so it's good to look on the bright side.
> 
> Hope the rates continue to be good for sterling and all of our UK friends can come over and have lots of fun in the sun.  I'm looking forward to my trip to England next year...no matter what the exchange rate is.



I do sympathise with your current situation and it was a bit harsh what katie said but I dont think she meant it in a nasty way. We all love america well I know I do and it is horrid when we cant control what goes on.Believe me we may as well have had chip and dale running here 18 months ago.My 8 year old would have done a better job  I think we all want more for our money and having a few extra cents makes the money go further but others misfortunes should not be  broadcasted and certain thoughts should be kept to oneself. Hope you have a fab time in the UK.


----------



## kazdav

I think the other thing our American cousins need to understand is that we live in rip off Britain and are taxed to the hilt. Everything is more expensive over here and when we come to the US we are trying to get what is a bargain to us but in reality is probably the price we should be paying.


----------



## katiec

Wow - sorry that my post caused such a rumpus!!  

Not intended to upset anyone.

I work very hard for my $$$ so a few extra are always welcome - I can't see why anyone would be upset over that. 

As someone else said if the situation was reversed I'm sure our American cousins would be just as happy with extra £££ for their holidays as we are.

The  was more to say I'm pleased with a few extra $$ not that your economy might be in serious trouble.

Sorry if you misinterpreted me.

We love the going to North America - apart from 2 florida holidays in 2 years we have skied there for the last 6 years & are doing so again this January - the USA gets around 80% of ALL my holiday spends so I hink I am entitled to be happy about a few extra $$$ - after all - it's YOUR economy I'm supporting with it!

Katie z


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5650 DOWN $0.0050* 
*£500 = $782.50 DOWN $2.50* 
*DOWN $ 2.50 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## kazdav

katiec said:


> I am annoyed now....
> 
> Like a right idiot when the rate got to 1.68 I thought i'd hold off and when it reached 1.7 we'd get all our $$$$$.
> 
> Well the blooming rate only dropped from that day forward so I took the plunge last Thursday for fear of it falling below 1.55 and got most of it.
> 
> Looks like a was too hasty.... a common problem with me  and it also looks like there will be some dreadful economic news coming out of the USA about their deficit so the rate should go even higher (hopefully ).
> 
> GGGGRRRRRRRRR
> 
> Katie x




So based on the last paragraph, are we expecting the rate to improve for us Brits. We go in a little over three weeks and am hanging on hoping for a better rate.


----------



## HeresYourEars

crabbie1 said:


> I do sympathise with your current situation and it was a bit harsh what katie said but I dont think she meant it in a nasty way. We all love america well I know I do and it is horrid when we cant control what goes on.Believe me we may as well have had chip and dale running here 18 months ago.My 8 year old would have done a better job  I think we all want more for our money and having a few extra cents makes the money go further but others misfortunes should not be  broadcasted and certain thoughts should be kept to oneself. Hope you have a fab time in the UK.



Crabbie, thank you so much.  

katiec, your apology is accepted.


----------



## crabbie1

HeresYourEars said:


> Crabbie, thank you so much.
> 
> katiec, your apology is accepted.



Your very welcome and katiec its normally me tht starts the fights on here 
Both our goverments need a swift kick up the jaksi . They all still hv their comforts whilst us lowlife hardworkers hv to suffer
Sorry les for hijacking your very efficient thread


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5620 DOWN $0.0030* 
*£500 = $781.00 DOWN $1.50* 
*DOWN $ 4.00 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5680 UP $0.0060	* 
*£500 = $784.00 UP $3.00* 
*DOWN $ 1.00 since last since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*PURPLE WEDNESDAY*


----------



## katiec

crabbie1 said:


> Your very welcome and katiec its normally me tht starts the fights on here
> Both our goverments need a swift kick up the jaksi . They all still hv their comforts whilst us lowlife hardworkers hv to suffer
> Sorry les for hijacking your very efficient thread



I dont mind starting fights at work..... but not on here! 

I agree - sorry to hijack the thread - and the blooming rate hasn't gone below 1.55 since we bought our $$$ 

Katie


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5725 UP $0.0045* 
*£500 = $786.25 UP $2.25* 
*UP $ 1.25 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## Girlsontour

Come on ..just a little bit more and then the magic $1.60!!


----------



## daipp

Girlsontour said:


> Come on ..just a little bit more and then the magic $1.60!!



Just had a look at Fairfx and its at the magic $1.60 - BUY, BUY, BUY !!!!!!

David


----------



## cliveywolves

Interbank rate has just hit $1.63  !!  its good its very good today !!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5850 UP $0.0125* 
*£500 = $792.50 UP $6.25* 
*UP $ 7.50 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5850 [/B**]						
£500 = $792.50  
$ 0.00 since last since Friday 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35	




no change since friday*


----------



## 2Tiggies

I suppose no change is better than a dropping rate. I see FairFX rate is down 0.005 since the weekend.  Here's hoping for good news tomorrow


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.6000 UP $0.0150* 
*£500 = $800.00 UP $7.50* 
*UP $ 7.50 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						



*It's a $1.60 day *


----------



## Tinkerbellgal




----------



## Girlsontour

How exciting....now do we wait for $1.65!!!!????


----------



## wilma-bride

Girlsontour said:


> How exciting....now do we wait for $1.65!!!!????



Givent he situation with the US debt crisis at the moment, I think it's highly likely that it may get there.


----------



## jen_uk

wilma-bride said:


> Givent he situation with the US debt crisis at the moment, I think it's highly likely that it may get there.



Ooh I was about to go down and get money now but maybe I will wait for a day or two


----------



## Girlsontour

I had to have a little dabble.....just bought £400 worth as a starter!


----------



## daipp

Fairfx is currently $1.61

David


----------



## crabbie1

daipp said:


> Fairfx is currently $1.61
> 
> David


Yep dave got another free card today and loaded £100 worth. Gonna add as and when now as a little extra.Also found my old card which I was suprised had nearly $40 on. I am quite happy with the rate now and will add some more friday


----------



## wayneg

I will be more than happy if the interbank stays up at todays rate or more for August, at $1.6409 just now


----------



## kazdav

I sent £500 on Sunday night to my Citibank account, it should be arriving tomorrow.  Now should I send more or wait, that is the question.


----------



## arielrocks

I waited for it to hit $1.6 so loaded up £900 on sunday......now do I wait to do the rest for it to go up more.......decisions decisions.....


----------



## disneyholic family

you could pray for an american default - that would send the pound up...


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> you could pray for an american default - that would send the pound up...



But then what would happen to the stock market and my shares? it was bad enough the last crash, thankfully I didn't need to cash anything and they have all recovered but within the next year I need some cash, maybe I should sell now.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> But then what would happen to the stock market and my shares? it was bad enough the last crash, thankfully I didn't need to cash anything and they have all recovered but within the next year I need some cash, maybe I should sell now.



america won't default, and if shares fall, they'll recover....


----------



## Lightning_McQueen

Decided to go for it and got £1000 worth at 1.60, pretty pleased and so excited! Roll on September...


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.6000* 
*£500 = $800.00* 
*UP $ 7.50 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*another $1.60 day *


----------



## 2Tiggies




----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.6000	* 
*£500 = $800.00* 
*UP $ 7.50 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						
just got back from work its been a long long day but its a 

*$1.60 day *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.6000* 
*£500 = $800.00* 
*UP $ 7.50 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						
looks like they are doing a special this week 4 days in row of $1.60 to £


----------



## Stitch's Greatest Fa

Just got the Thomas Cook app for my android phone - it's great!


----------



## crabbie1

Quite suprised M&s rate was 1.58 on saturday as well. They used to be the best high street place but now not tht good compared to others. I always used them. Looking good les. Feel sorry for a US friends though.


----------



## kazdav

Please can someone explain what this debt crisis in the US will mean to the exchange rate. Now they have reached an agreement does that mean the rate will drop and we will get less dollars for our £'s. Just wondering whether to transfer some more money before it drops.


----------



## wayneg

kazdav said:


> Please can someone explain what this debt crisis in the US will mean to the exchange rate. Now they have reached an agreement does that mean the rate will drop and we will get less dollars for our £'s. Just wondering whether to transfer some more money before it drops.



Bottom line, no-one really knows. What makes stock markets & FX rates move is uncertainty, we are getting a little better rate than a month ago because of the slight uncertainty but what is happening is more or less what many experts expected, a last minute deal so its been worked into the market, a slightly better rate for us but no collapse of the $. Once a deal is final the rate could drop back a little but doubt it will make a massive difference, they are still in a financial mess.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Thanks Wayne.  I had the same question as Kazdav.  

I just loaded my FairFX card again on Saturday and was pleased with £1.615

I don't sweat a drop of a few cents. Unless you load a substantial amount in one go, the difference is still so nominal.  I am quite pleased with the rate as it is. Of course I don't mind it going up but I must be a bit odd in that to me, 1.58 and 1.62 is all pretty much the same thing.


----------



## kazdav

My hubby told me not to get to hung up about a few cents but when I first got my citicard the rate was around 1.60 then it dropped. The difference between 1.55 and 1.63 when transferring £1500 is about $130 which is a meal out. I transferred £500 a week or so ago and got 1.63 and have just transferred another £500 and waiting for that to land tomorrow. Just debating whether to transfer £1500 in one go whilst the rate is still good. Decisions!


----------



## wayneg

2Tiggies said:


> I don't sweat a drop of a few cents. Unless you load a substantial amount in one go, the difference is still so nominal.  I am quite pleased with the rate as it is. Of course I don't mind it going up but I must be a bit odd in that to me, 1.58 and 1.62 is all pretty much the same thing.



I think many need to remember this, a few cents does not make a massive difference to the majority of us. We get a bit obsessed with finding the best rate, waiting for the right time etc. In reality its not worth worrying, I paid my cruise off earlier this year, $1200. Since paying the difference between highest and lowest rate all year has been about £21, is it worth losing any sleep over £7pp?
If you are paying every part of your trip in $'s, flights, hotels, cruise, car hire & spend then yes it can make a difference but majotity of us pay for most of the trip in £'s at rate fixed months before. 
We all like a better rate but I have given up stressing over it.


----------



## wayneg

kazdav said:


> Just debating whether to transfer £1500 in one go whilst the rate is still good. Decisions!



If it was me, I probably would. Todays rate is close to a 12 month high, I would be happy at that.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/twelve_month.stm


----------



## kazdav

And it's gone!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.6000* 
*£500 = $800.00* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35



*its a $1.60 day again *


----------



## 2Tiggies

Has anyone else noticed that FairFX is not offering rates much higher than the High Street rate over the past months?  

Today is the second time recently where the High Street rate is actually higher than FairFX prepaid card rate 

I looked online at their rate this morning and it was 1.58-something.  I walked past the Cheque Centre about an hour later and the rate there is 1.60.  And it is 1.60 as I went in and bought some cash 

Anyway, just had a look now and FairFX is sitting at 1.59

Very odd


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5830 DOWN 0.0170* 
*£500 = $791.50 DOWN $8.50* 
*DOWN $ 8.50 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## Marl

Decided to start getting some holiday money yesterday, with the Thomas Cook rate sticking at 1.60.
Sent DH into Thomas Cook with £520 to change into USD notes, it wasn't until a few minutes later sat in cinema waiting for Harry Potter to start, that DH checked his receipt. The rate Thomas Cook gave us was 1.51923 
After Harry Potter finished we went back to Thomas Cook and they said it was because minimum spend was £1000 (this was blocked in window display by huge hand written poster saying USD 1.60). When DH first bought the dollars the lady serving him asked if he was going to be getting any more USD, my DH told her we would be getting at least another £1000. Why didn't she mention minimum spend then and try to triple his order straight away?  All she had told him about was their currency passport card type thingy and that we should put the rest on that (Not sure though, I still like old fashioned travellers cheques so that I can see what I have spent and what I have left easier).
I queried huge difference between rates and the lady said she would see what she could do. She asked us several times if we had booked our holiday with them, our answer was no. She then changed our rate to 1.595 and gave us $40 extra.

DH says I have to sort out rest of money now 

I have told him about the fee free credit card that Wayne has mentioned so might look into that for future trips also. I'll just have to take a notebook and calculator with me and keep a close eye on my spending


----------



## wayneg

I posted my experience with TC FE a few week back, big sign for $1.60 in the window. Here it is http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2740844

Glad you got another $40 out of them.


----------



## Marl

Thanks Wayne, I felt quite sick when DH first showed me that we had got 1.51923


----------



## wayneg

Marl said:


> Thanks Wayne, I felt quite sick when DH first showed me that we had got 1.51923



I bet you did. Hope you enjoyed the film, Matt did a small review on his Blog if you are interested in reading. http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/2011/07/27/harry-potter/


----------



## Marl

Film was bloomin' brilliant, I have never sat so still for 2 hours.
 for Matt's review.


----------



## crabbie1

Marl said:


> Thanks Wayne, I felt quite sick when DH first showed me that we had got 1.51923



I would hv been fumingIf u couldnt see the sign its false advertisement.1.51!!! Thts lower than anywhere Iv seen. Never buy from TA think they rip people off. 
Im like you like you and cash and TC but hv also used fairfx card. Prepaid and u get a better rate than high street. Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## wayneg

crabbie1 said:


> I would hv been fumingIf u couldnt see the sign its false advertisement.1.51!!! Thts lower than anywhere Iv seen. Never buy from TA think they rip people off.
> Im like you like you and cash and TC but hv also used fairfx card. Prepaid and u get a better rate than high street. Glad you got it sorted.



High st exchanges can match(or beat) any online rate if they want, you just need to haggle with them. You will get good rates if you exchange a lot of money or they are having a really quiet day.


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> High st exchanges can match(or beat) any online rate if they want, you just need to haggle with them. You will get good rates if you exchange a lot of money or they are having a really quiet day.


 
Totally agreed!  Yesterday I got more from Cheque Centre than FairFX was offering and I didn't even haggle with them (it was hardly worth it for a few hundred pounds).  It's like the package vs DIY scenario: you can't dismiss any option until you check it out first.


----------



## wayneg

With the US financial mess and now more worries in the Euro zone theres been a nice jump in the value of the £, up 1c against the $ in the past hour, upto $1.64 http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/intraday.stm


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> With the US financial mess and now more worries in the Euro zone theres been a nice jump in the value of the £, up 1c against the $ in the past hour, upto $1.64 http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/intraday.stm


 
I've been watching it intently today. I am still planning to get a fair amount of currency before we go. I'm happy with the rate as it is, so I will wait it out and if it rises significantly, that's great. If I see it falling to where it is at present, I won't be too upset about it.  It's so easy to get sucked into this constant £/$ observation


----------



## wildwood

I went into Thomas cook yersterday as my branch in plymouth also had the sign saying 1.60 as she was doing the transation she recived a phone call to say she had to take down the sign and they could not continue to offer 1.60 she did say they would allow mine to go through at 1.60 which I was happy with .I am not sure if many towns have a place called the MONEYSHOP  but they have offered the best rate in plymouth for a long time being a good few points above the rest ( they are also online)  , the only issue is that they do not always have large amounts of $ in stock but I have then asked them to write down there rate and go to a travel agaent that price matches ( hopw this helps someone ) 

Only 5 days and I will be able to spend them whoo hoo


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.600 UP 0.0170* 
*£500 = $800.00 UP $8.50* 
* $ 0.00 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						



*its a $1.60 day *


----------



## jen_uk

I've never thought before of asking for a better rate until I read here that you can, I got my money today and the advertised rate was 1.58 but I asked for more and she gave me 1.60


----------



## les2425

*today rate at thomas cook online $1.600 * 
*£500 = $800.00 * 
*$ 0.00 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*IT'S A $1.60 DAY AGAIN *


----------



## crabbie1

2Tiggies said:


> Totally agreed!  Yesterday I got more from Cheque Centre than FairFX was offering and I didn't even haggle with them (it was hardly worth it for a few hundred pounds).  It's like the package vs DIY scenario: you can't dismiss any option until you check it out first.



Thats told me hey So if I go into M&S they will match fairfx HMM


----------



## 2Tiggies

crabbie1 said:


> Thats told me hey So if I go into M&S they will match fairfx HMM



Oh not at all. All I was trying to say was that you can't dismiss an option until you've checked it out. 

 I don't know about M&S matching an internet rate .... but hey, if you don't ask, you never get to find out


----------



## UKDEB

When I woke up to the news of the agreement Congress had reached on Monday morning, I decided to bite the bullet and exchanged £1000 at a rate of 1.61122 with First Direct (commission free and free next day delivery via TravelEx).  The rate hasn't hit that level since, so I'm happy with that.


----------



## Howellsy

BBC is reporting that Wall Street and world economies have suffered the worst day in 3 years... any thoughts on what this would do to the exchange rate tomorrow? I'm getting mine then or Saturday as I fly on Sunday so I'm running out of options now!


----------



## jen_uk

crabbie1 said:


> Thats told me hey So if I go into M&S they will match fairfx HMM



I went to a local place today and asked them to price match and they did so its def worth asking


----------



## UKDEB

Howellsy said:


> BBC is reporting that Wall Street and world economies have suffered the worst day in 3 years... any thoughts on what this would do to the exchange rate tomorrow? I'm getting mine then or Saturday as I fly on Sunday so I'm running out of options now!


If it were just Wall Street, then the dollar would suffer, but because it doesn't operate in a vacuum, it's difficult to predict.


----------



## crabbie1

ok I will have a look at TA now you have convinced meWill they do TC or just cash .I have noticed though you normally have to spend over £500 min to get a decent rate


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5810 DOWN $0.0190	* 
*£500 = $790.50 DOWN $ 9.50* 
*DOWN $ 9.50 since last since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						



*not a nice end to the week*


----------



## 2Tiggies

Never mind, Monday starts another week ....   It might just be all blue 

How many days to that long awaited honeymoon now Les?


----------



## disneyholic family

i can't believe it - S&P just downgraded the US credit rating!!    

i'm in shock!!

it's completely ridiculous...the US would never actually default on its obligations....
it's not greece or spain or italy...

the US owes money in its own currency....when you keep your currency, you have the 'luxury' of being able to turn on the printing presses if it comes to that...(though laws can get in the way, but they would be shortlived)..

anyway.....if i were a betting man, i'd say the pound will strengthen against the dollar.....but who knows...nothing in all this ever makes sense...


----------



## 2Tiggies

disneyholic family said:


> .....but who knows...nothing in all this ever makes sense...



Ain't that the truth!!!!


----------



## skelfbsfb

disneyholic family said:


> i can't believe it - S&P just downgraded the US credit rating!!
> 
> i'm in shock!!
> 
> it's completely ridiculous...the US would never actually default on its obligations....
> it's not greece or spain or italy...
> 
> the US owes money in its own currency....when you keep your currency, you have the 'luxury' of being able to turn on the printing presses if it comes to that...(though laws can get in the way, but they would be shortlived)..
> 
> anyway.....if i were a betting man, i'd say the pound will strengthen against the dollar.....but who knows...nothing in all this ever makes sense...




They where actually saying this week that they may not be able to pay peoples wages who work for local governement etc due to not having enough money in the kitty.


----------



## disneyholic family

skelfbsfb said:


> They where actually saying this week that they may not be able to pay peoples wages who work for local governement etc due to not having enough money in the kitty.



local government is not relevant to the S&P rating...the S&P rating has to do with the United States - as in, if you buy a T-bill, will you get your money back.

The answer is: yes.


----------



## ford family

disneyholic family said:


> local government is not relevant to the S&P rating...the S&P rating has to do with the United States - as in, if you buy a T-bill, will you get your money back.
> 
> The answer is: yes.



But only in dollars, so if the dollar weakens against your home currency (China?) then you could get back less than you invested. The increased risk translates into a lowered credit rating.

ford family


----------



## disneyholic family

ford family said:


> But only in dollars, so if the dollar weakens against your home currency (China?) then you could get back less than you invested. The increased risk translates into a lowered credit rating.
> 
> ford family



the credit rating has nothing to do with exchange rate - it has to do with the odds of defaulting....the US rating went down from AAA to AA because S&P claims the odds of default have gone up....

in other words, at AAA there was 0% chance of default
and now there's a 1% chance of default (i'm making up the numbers, but you get the idea)..

the credit rating is a rating of the chance of default...

exchange rate doesn't come into the equation......

the change in the credit rating then impacts the effective interest rate on the government securities...

so if before the T-bills were effectively paying 1%, the drop in the credit rating would push up the effective interest rate.

again, all of this has nothing to do with exchange rates.

it's a measure of the odds of default...


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.6000 UP $0.0190* 
*£500 = $800.00 UP $ 9.50* 
*UP $ 9.50 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*its a $1.60 day again*


----------



## I_Heart_MK

We just bought $600 on First Direct, free delivery, for £372.73 at a rate of 1.611 - very pleased as it's the best we've seen recently 
Christine xxx


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5900 DOWN $0.0100	* 
*£500 = $795.00 DOWN $ 5.00* 
*UP $ 5.00 since last since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*Purple Tuesday*


----------



## mackay_j

Just been looking at several sites for the longer term predictions for the dollar and most are forcasting a fall to about 1.3 by next feb

eg.http://www.forecasts.org/pound.htm and http://www.marketvector.com/exchange-rate/pound.htm
  There were many more saying the same and only a few predicting it will stay between 1.5-1.6 ish.  I think I am going to go today to get my dollars for next july - don't now want to take any chances after lokking at this.


----------



## wayneg

mackay_j said:


> Just been looking at several sites for the longer term predictions for the dollar and most are forcasting a fall to about 1.3 by next feb
> 
> eg.http://www.forecasts.org/pound.htm and http://www.marketvector.com/exchange-rate/pound.htm
> There were many more saying the same and only a few predicting it will stay between 1.5-1.6 ish.  I think I am going to go today to get my dollars for next july - don't now want to take any chances after lokking at this.



These sites have never been correct, no idea why they do it. Forcasting exchange rates is like forcasting weather, too many factors involved to predict more than a few days ahead.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> These sites have never been correct, no idea why they do it. Forcasting exchange rates is like forcasting weather, too many factors involved to predict more than a few days ahead.



yes, who could have predicted what's happening in england right now?  
so many thing affect the exchange rate....impossible to predict what will happen and impossible to predict the impact of those things happening..

no one expects the spanish inquisition...


----------



## OrlandoMagic

As Wayne says, these sites are never correct. If they were then we would be enjoying rates of nearly 1.8 now!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5810 DOWN $0.0090	* 
*£500 = $790.50 DOWN $ 4.50* 
*DOWN $ 0.00 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5730 DOWN $0.0080* 
*£500 = $786.50 DOWN $ 4.00* 
*DOWN $ 4.00 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*oh dear its in free fall *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5740 UP $0.0010	* 
*£500 = $787.00 UP $ 0.50	* 
*DOWN $ 3.50 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						



*PURPLE FRIDAY *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5825 UP $0.0085	* 
*£500 = $791.25 UP $ 4.25* 
*UP $ 4.25 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5875 UP $0.0050* 
*£500 = $793.75 UP $ 2.50	* 
*UP $ 6.75 since last since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.6000 UP $0.0125	* 
*£500 = $800.00 UP $ 6.25* 
*UP $ 13.00 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						
**


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.6035 UP $0.0035* 
*£500 = $801.75 UP $ 1.75* 
*UP $ 14.75 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						
*its even better than yesterday *


----------



## crabbie1

Woohoo les Keep it going


----------



## Girlsontour

I had to have a little dabble today ...another £400 bought!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Girlsontour said:


> I had to have a little dabble today ...another £400 bought!



You and me both


----------



## fairytale

2Tiggies said:


> You and me both



Me too, which is normally a good sign that it will rise even high


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.6000 DOWN $0.0035	* 
*£500 = $800.00 DOWN $ 1.75* 
*UP $ 13.00 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*PURPLE FRIDAY *


----------



## amacspad

M & S $1.61 today 

Debs x


----------



## dizzyhead

I have just got yesterday 1.63  at travel FX had no problems ordered one day arrived the next.


----------



## amacspad

That's brill, I got mine at 1.59, not too bad but wud have been nice to get more! 

Debs xxxx


----------



## crabbie1

Yep got another £100 from FF yesterday.Thats a good rate from M&SI have found their rate one of the worst the last 2 years yet they were always the best on the hight street. Keep it going


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.6010 UP $0.0010* 
*£500 = $800.50 U $ 0.50* 
*UP $ 0.50 since last since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.6010 * 
*£500 = $800.50* 
*UP $ 0.50 since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*no change *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.6020 UP $0.0010  * 
*£500 = $801.00 UP $0.50 * 
*UP $ 1.00  since last since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5910 DOWN $0.0110 * 
*£500 = $795.50 DOWN $5.50* 
*DOWN $ 4.50  since last since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5850 DOWN $0.0060 * 
*£500 = $792.50 DOWN $3.00* 
*DOWN $ 7.50  since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5825 DOWN $0.0025 * 
*£500 = $791.25 DOWN $1.25* 
*DOWN $ 8.75  since last since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5940 UP $0.0115* 
*£500 = $797.00 UP $5.75	* 
*UP $ 5.75  since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5830 DOWN $0.0110* 
*£500 = $791.50 DOWN $5.50* 
*UP $ 0.25  since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*Purple Wednesday *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5760 DOWN $0.0070	* 
[B]£500 = $788.00 DOWN $3.50[/B] 
*DOWN $ 3.25  since last since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						




*Its 14 days till disneymoon *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5720 DOWN $0.0040	* 
*£500 = $786.00 DOWN $2.00* 
*DOWN $ 5.25  since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


not a nice end to the week  


*13 days to Disneymoon*


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5700 DOWN $0.0020	* 
*£500 = $785.00 DOWN $1.00* 
*DOWN $ 1.00  since last since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						





*10 days to disneymoon*


----------



## Girlsontour

I really didn't want to look at this today but i cant help myself 

Wish i had bought all my spending the other week when it was $1.60


----------



## OrlandoMagic

Girlsontour said:


> I really didn't want to look at this today but i cant help myself
> 
> Wish i had bought all my spending the other week when it was $1.60



I know, it's so typical! I only have a few days left to order mine on my FairFX card and the rate is in free fall!!!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5610 DOWN $0.0090* 
*£500 = $780.50 DOWN $4.50* 
*DOWN $ 5.50  since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


 


*9 Days Till Disneymoon*


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5530 DOWN $0.0080	* 
*£500 = $776.50 DOWN $4.00* 
*DOWN $ 9.50  since last since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*IT'S IN FREE FALL *


----------



## OrlandoMagic

Please start going up!!!


----------



## Girlsontour

I have gone and bought the rest of my spending money - couldn't let it drop much more so decided to bite the bullet and buy!!  It is now bound to start rising again


----------



## gismo1554

ARRRR! I still need to pay for 1 night hotel and the rate just keeps dropping. Just a little rise would be nice!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5480 DOWN $0.0050	* 
*£500 = $774.00 DOWN $2.50* 
*DOWN $ 12.00  since last since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5548 UP $0.0030* 
*£500 = $775.50 UP $1.50* 
*DOWN $10.50  since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						




hi just wanted to let you no as from tuesday 13th i won't be posting any updates till monday 3rd octorber as i am off on Disneymoon 

les


----------



## Girlsontour

Enjoy yourself xx


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5430 DOWN $0.0080	* 
*£500 = $771.50 DOWN $4.00* 
*DOWN $ 14.50  since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## disneyholic family

the US economy is in the toilet, so normally the dollar would be weakening..

but the entire world is going to hell in a handbasket and so the world is running to the dollar for cover....


----------



## 2Tiggies

disneyholic family said:


> the US economy is in the toilet, so normally the dollar would be weakening..
> 
> but the entire world is going to hell in a handbasket and so the world is running to the dollar for cover....



I was going to top up a bit this week on my FairFX card. Now to be honest, just a little is only going to be a difference of a bit of change - less than $10 for me with the drop in the rate since a couple of weeks back - but so funny how it makes you think.  I have decided that I probably have more than what I need so since I will have my laptop with me, if it comes to that I can always top up online while there.  I am very wary of buying in panic. It usually invites a sudden increase in the rate right after


----------



## cliveywolves

Looks like we dropped lucky this time most our card purchases went though about $1.61 just checked our bill we got back last week..  Hope it picks ups for you guys


----------



## wayneg

cliveywolves said:


> Looks like we dropped lucky this time most our card purchases went though about $1.61 just checked our bill we got back last week..  Hope it picks ups for you guys



We were very happy with credit card purchases, best rate I could have got before flying was $1.60 and that was only with a bit of bargaining. rate on CC averaged $1.63. best rate was for our biggest purchase, Ipad 2, for that went thru at $1.64189


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5360 DOWN $0.0070* 
*£500 = $768.00 DOWN $3.50* 
*DOWN $ 3.50  since last since Friday	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5400 UP$0.0040* 
*£500 = $770.00 UP $2.00* 
*DOWN $ 1.50  since last since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*IT'S A PURPLE TUESDAY  *


I'm looking forward to this friday Magic Kingdom hear we come


----------



## gismo1554

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5400 UP$0.0040*
> *£500 = $770.00 UP $2.00*
> *DOWN $ 1.50  since last since Friday*
> Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35
> 
> 
> *IT'S A PURPLE TUESDAY  *
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to this friday Magic Kingdom hear we come



Oh a bit of a rise. Fingers crossed.


----------



## les2425

hi just to say my goodbye for now.
just having breakfast, pack the car up and off to visit relatives on the way down to manchester.

we fly out tomorrow on are disneymoon.

take it easy 

les


----------



## wayneg

Have a great trip Les


----------



## OrlandoMagic

Hope you have a lovely honeymoon Les! We fly out tomorrow too!


----------



## les2425

hi just got back from honeymoon yesterday, had a great time and bev want to back in 3-4 years time, looks like another disney convert 

The Quick Service Dinning Plan worth every penny.

We spent a extra £400 on hotel uprgade and got the QSDP free and we ate £800 of food and drink over the 2 weeks.

wolf gang pucks express was a fav place to eat.

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5120 * 
*£500 = $756.00* 

Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## Girlsontour

So glad to have you back and pleased that you have had a great time


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5100 DOWN $0.0020	* 
*£500 = $755.00 DOWN $1.00* 
*DOWN $1.00 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						

Not to good a start to the week


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.501 DOWN $0.0090	* 
*£500 = $750.50 DOWN $5.50* 
*DOWN $5.50 since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5000 DOWN $0.0010	* 
*£500 = $750.00 DOWN $0.50* 
*DOWN $6.00 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4980 DOWN $0.0020* 
*£500 = $749.00 DOWN $1.00* 
*DOWN $7.00 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## wayneg

Looks like a cliff at 12 noon after the bank of England announcement, £75billion quantitative easing, it was never going to help the exchange rate  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/12/intraday.stm


----------



## crabbie1

Oh no any hope of a little increase


----------



## wayneg

crabbie1 said:


> Oh no any hope of a little increase



Very surprised it gained most of its 12 noon loss today. Could have been worse.


----------



## lucy_love_

grrr i should have bought yesterday but my card didnt work and i couldnt be bothered to go through it all again! 

i paid £2.71 more today than i did yesterday. ffs!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5020 UP $0.0040* 
*£500 = $751.00 UP $2.00* 
*DOWN $5.00 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						

UP A LITTLE (not mutch) roll on $1.60


----------



## lucy_love_

bloody hell!

its up

sods law

i bought on the lowest day this week. 


grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5160 UP $0.0140* 
*£500 = $758.00 UP $7.00* 
*UP $7.00 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## princessoftea

Great to see it heading in the right direction, just unsure if I should buy now or hang on a little longer...


----------



## lucy_love_

im not going to look at this page again until we go next year!


----------



## crabbie1

Well i hv 4 weeks and 2000 to change fairfx still the best but 155 is fine for me.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5176 UP $0.0016	* 
*£500 = $758.80 UP $0.80* 
*UP $7.80 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5140 DOWN $0.0036	* 
*£500 = $757.00 DOWN $ 1.80* 
*UP $6.00 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*PURPLE WEDNESDAY *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5275 UP $0.0135* 
*£500 = $763.75 UP $ 6.75* 
*UP $12.75 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5375 UP $0.0045* 
*£500 = $768.75 UP $ 2.25* 
*UP $17.75 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5360 DOWN $0.0015* 
*£500 = $768.00 DOWN $ 0.75* 
*DOWN $0.75 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5340 DOWN $0.0020* 
*£500 = $767.00 DOWN $ 1.00* 
*DOWN $1.75 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5300 DOWN $0.0040* 
*£500 = $765.00 DOWN $ 2.00* 
*DOWN $3.75 since Friday 	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5270 DOWN $0.0030	* 
*£500 = $763.50 DOWN $ 1.50* 
*DOWN $5.25 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5350 UP $0.0080* 
*£500 = $767.50 UP $ 4.00* 
*DOWN $1.25 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						

 *PURPLE FRIDAY *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5470 UP $0.0120* 
*£500 = $773.50 UP $ 6.00* 
*UP $6.00 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5530 UP $0.0060	* 
*£500 = $776.50 UP $ 3.00* 
*UP $9.00 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5550 UP $0.0020* 
*£500 = $777.50 UP $ 1.00* 
*UP $10.00 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

Love the smell of $$$$ but they are even sweeter as the rate goes up!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5605 UP $0.0055* 
*£500 = $780.25 UP $ 2.75	* 
*UP $12.75 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## crabbie1

Oh god I am so glad i waited Gonna change £2000 on friday. Please let it stay around 1.55:


----------



## 2Tiggies

crabbie1 said:


> Oh god I am so glad i waited Gonna change £2000 on friday. Please let it stay around 1.55:



Only one full business day to Friday so I would say you are safe, save for a shocking crash. FairFX was at 1.57 earlier. I see it is at 1.56 now but the rate is up and they are a bit slow to update lately so it should be up a bit tomorrow


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5570 DOWN $0.0035* 
*£500 = $778.50 DOWN $ 1.75* 
*UP $11.00 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


dropped a little


----------



## 2Tiggies

Never mind folks - if you have a FairFX card, that is back up to 1.57 

Alyson, are you reading this?


----------



## crabbie1

Just read lee as been at work had a bath and had dinner.Doh!!! Dnt get paid till tomorrow. Fingers crossed dnt go down again. I had a tax rebate today. £366 more to spend in disney


----------



## 2Tiggies

It's up even more to 1.5775

If your pay goes thru by 9 am they won't update FairFX yet even if it does drop so if you are snappy you have yourself a good deal regardless. Set that alarm!


----------



## wayneg

Got $1.61 on todays purchases, best rate all week.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5660 UP $0.0090* 
*£500 = $783.00 UP $ 4.50* 
*UP $15.50 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## crabbie1

Nightmare with wages.They paid into an account but not mine.Got the last 2 digits the wrong way aroundHence I nearly died when I saw no wages gone in. Took Four hours to sort but just gone into my account. Going to have half 3/4 on fairfx and 1/4 cash as TC 4 cents ower than the other 2.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5675 UP $0.0015* 
*£500 = $783.75 UP $ 0.75* 
*UP $0.75 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5600 DOWN $0.0075	* 
£500 = *$780.00 DOWN $ 3.00* 
*DOWN $3.75 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						
not a great start to the week.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5600 * 
*£500 = $780.00 * 
*DOWN $3.75 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						
no change


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5570 DOWN $0.0030	* 
*£500 = $778.50 DOWN $ 1.50* 
*DOWN $4.50 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5480 DOWN $0.0090	* 
*£500 = $774.00 DOWN $ 4.50* 
*DOWN $9.00 since Friday 	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5585 UP $0.0105* 
*£500 = $779.25 UP $ 5.25* 
*DOWN $3.75 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*PURPLE FRIDAY *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5600 UP $0.0025* 
*£500 = $780.00 UP $ 0.75* 
*UP $0.75 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						



 *A Nice Finish To The Week.*


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5585 DOWN $0.0025	* 
*£500 = $779.25 DOWN $ 0.75* 
*$0.00 since Friday 	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

Les, just because you've been on your trip already doesn't mean you can just keep posting reds every day


----------



## les2425

LOL 

I hope it goes up, so i can start buying dollars again for are next trip to the world.


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5630 UP $0.0045* 
*£500 = $781.50 UP $ 2.25* 
*UP $2.25 since Friday* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5670 UP $0.0040* 
*£500 = $783.50 UP $ 2.00* 
*UP $4.25 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						





is there still a tag fairy ?
please tag me


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5480 DOWN $0.0190	* 
*£500 = $774.00 DOWN $ 5.25* 
*DOWN $5.25 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*DROPPED LIKE A STONE *


----------



## les2425

*today rate at thomas cook online $1.5500 UP $0.0020* 
*£500 = $775.00 UP $ 1.00* 
*DOWN $4.25 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						



*ITS A PURPLE THURSDAY*


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5552 UP $0.0052* 
*£500 = $777.60 UP $ 2.60* 
*UP $2.60 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						

*UP A LITTLE *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5630 UP $0.0078* 
*£500 = $781.50 UP $ 3.90* 
*UP $6.50  since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5500 DOWN $0.0130* 
*£500 = $775.00 DOWN $ 6.50* 
* $0.00  since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5355 DOWN $0.0145* 
*£500 = $767.75 DOWN $ 7.25* 
*DOWN $7.25  since Friday 	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5326 DOWN $0.0029* 
*£500 = $766.30 DOWN $ 1.45* 
*DOWN $8.70  since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5400 UP $0.0074* 
*£500 = $770.00 UP $ 3.70* 
*DOWN $5.00  since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						
*It's A Purple Friday *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5380 DOWN $0.0020* 
*£500 = $769.00 DOWN $ 1.00* 
*DOWN $1.00  since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5330 DOWN $0.0050* 
*£500 = $766.50 DOWN $ 2.50* 
*DOWN $3.50  since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5220 DOWN $0.0110	* 
*£500 = $761.00 DOWN $ 5.50* 
*DOWN $9.00  since Friday 	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


oh hum


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5200 DOWN $0.0020* 
*£500 = $760.00 DOWN $ 1.00* 
*DOWN $10.00  since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5110  DOWN $0.0090* 
*£500 = $755.50 DOWN $ 4.50* 
* DOWN $14.50  since Friday 	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

*LES!!!!! *Where is your Christmas spirit?!


----------



## les2425

Its no wear at the moment with this exchange rate 

Bar Humbug


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5060  DOWN $0.0050* 
*£500 = $753.00 DOWN $ 2.50* 
* DOWN $17.00  since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


Bar Humbug


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5091  UP $0.0031	* 
*£500 = $754.55 UP $ 1.55* 
*UP $1.55  since Friday * 

Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5091  UP $0.0031	*
> *£500 = $754.55 UP $ 1.55*
> *UP $1.55  since Friday *
> 
> Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30
> Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35



Yay! I was starting to get bored with red


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5065 DOWN $0.0026* 
*£500 = $753.25 DOWN $ 1.30* 
*UP $0.25  since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35



*PURPLE MONDAY** wish it was BLUE*


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5075 UP $0.0010* 
*£500 = $753.75 UP $ 0.50* 
*UP $0.75  since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## 2Tiggies

The two recent splashes of blue make great accessories agains the backdrop of this red page


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5130 UP $0.0055* 
*£500 = $756.50 UP $ 2.75* 
*UP $3.50  since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5170 UP $0.0040* 
*£500 = $758.50 UP $ 2.00* 
*UP $5.50  since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5230 UP $0.0060* 
*£500 = $761.50 UP $ 3.00* 
*UP $8.50  since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5275 UP $0.0045* 
*£500 = $763.75 UP $ 2.25* 
*UP $10.75  since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5270 DOWN  $0.0005* 
*£500 = $763.50 DOWN $ 0.25* 
*UP $10.50  since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						




*A PURPLE SATURDAY *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5230 DOWN  $0.0040* 
*£500 = $761.50 DOWN $ 2.00* 
*DOWN $2.00  since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5170 DOWN  $0.0060* 
*£500 = $758.50 DOWN $ 5.00* 
*DOWN $5.00  since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5205 DOWN  $0.0025* 
*£500 = $760.50 DOWN $ 1.25* 
*DOWN $3.25  since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5280 UP  $0.0075* 
*£500 = $764.00 UP $ 3.75* 
*UP $0.50 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5190 DOWN  $0.0090* 
*£500 = $759.50 DOWN $ 4.50* 
*DOWN $4.00 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5210 UP  $0.0020* 
*£500 = $760.50 UP $ 1.00* 
*UP $1.00 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5230 UP  $0.0020* 
*£500 = $761.50 UP $ 1.00* 
*UP $2.00 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5120 DOWN  $0.0110* 
*£500 = $756.00 DOWN $ 5.50* 
* DOWN  $3.50 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5060 DOWN  $0.0060* 
*£500 = $753.00 DOWN $ 3.00* 
*DOWN  $6.50 since Friday 	* 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5110 UP  $0.0050* 
*£500 = $755.50 UP $ 2.50* 
* DOWN  $4.00 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*PURPLE FRIDAY *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5150 UP  $0.0040* 
*£500 = $757.50 UP $ 2.00* 
*UP  $2.00 since Frida*y 						
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5135 DOWN  $0.0015* 
*£500 = $756.75 DOWN $ 0.75* 
*UP  $1.25 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*A PURPLE MONDAY *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5140 UP  $0.0005* 
*£500 = $757.00 UP $ 0.25* 
* UP  $1.50 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5290 UP  $0.0150* 
*£500 = $764.50 UP $ 7.50* 
*UP  $9.00 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5290 * 
*£500 = $764.50 * 
*UP  $9.00 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5315 UP $0.0025* 
*£500 = $765.75 UP $1.25	* 
* UP  $10.25 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

no change in the rate till after boxing day.
I like to wish you all a Very Merry Christmas and don't eat to many mince pies.

les


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5300 DOWN $0.0075* 
*£500 = $765.00 DOWN $0.75* 
* DOWN  $0.75 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5110 DOWN $0.0190* 
*£500 = $755.50 DOWN $9.50* 
* DOWN  $10.25 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5210 up $0.0140* 
*£500 = $760.50 UP $7.00* 
*UP  $7.00 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5280 UP $0.0070* 
*£500 = $764.00 UP $3.50* 
*UP  $10.50 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5230 DOWN $0.0050	* 
*£500 = $761.50 DOWN $2.50* 
* UP  $8.00 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35					


*PURPLE THURSDAY*


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5130 DOWN $0.0100* 
*£500 = $756.50 DOWN $5.00* 
*UP  $3.00 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35	



so so day its dropped again


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5030 DOWN $0.0100* 
*£500 = $751.50 DOWN $5.00* 
* DOWN  $5.00 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5070 UP$0.0040* 
*£500 = $753.50 UP $2.00* 
* DOWN  $3.00 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*PURPLE MONDAY *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5110 UP$0.0040* 
*£500 = $755.50 UP $2.00* 
*DOWN  $1.00 since Friday * 
Record low monday 17th may 2010 $1.3786 £ 500 = $689.30						
Record high tuesday 17th nov 2009 $1.6357 £ 500 = $817.35						


*Purple Tuesday *


----------



## les2425

*today rate at thomas cook online** $1.5090 DOWN $0.0020* 
*£500 = $754.50 DOWN $1.00* 
*DOWN  $2.00 since Friday * 
*Record low last year Thursday 6th octorber 2011 $1.4980 £ 500 = $749.00							
Record high last year thursday 28 th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50* 


*Hi not a great start to the year.
Last year the dollar stayed around the $1.50-$1.60 for most of the year hopefully this year it may get better, best time to buy last year was late April and during late July.
Les*


----------



## OrlandoMagic

Seems that year on year the pound is now weaker. Not great news at all, and looking at the stability of the £ v $ over the last few months can we expect to see the exchange rate stay around 1.55 for the foreseeable future?


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4910 DOWN $0.0180* 
*£500 = $745.50 DOWN $9.00* 
*DOWN  $11.00 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 12th January 2012 $1.4980 £ 500 = $745.50							
Record high last year thursday 28 th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## anthony2k7

les2425 said:


> today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4910 DOWN $0.0180*
> *£500 = $745.50 DOWN $9.00*
> *DOWN  $11.00 since Friday *
> Record low last year Thursday 12th January 2012 $1.4980 £ 500 = $745.50
> Record high last year thursday 28 th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50



looks like its in freefall! plus its kinda broke that psychological barrier of 1.50 for the first time in ages


----------



## Tanzanite

my sister visits me every summer and i spoke to my bank about rates they said she should  buy her dollars now as they feel the rates will be  lower  in next few months but who knows.


----------



## madmumof2

I was shocked when I got a few dollars from the post office at 1.44! :O


----------



## wayneg

madmumof2 said:


> I was shocked when I got a few dollars from the post office at 1.44! :O



Did you just walk in and buy? They are about the worst for walk in rate. Order online and they are doing $1.498 or their Credit card gives $1.53 today but walk in they are very low.


----------



## madmumof2

I know, I have most of my money (or will have) on a currency card but want a little cash in hand for the first day in case I need it so not enough to warrant ordering it. :S

That is a rubbish rate!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5000  UP $0.0090* 
*£500 = $750.00 UP $4.50* 
*DOWN  $6.50 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 12th January 2012 $1.4980 £ 500 = $745.50							
Record high last year thursday 28 th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50							


i no the rates are bad at the moment but the first time i went in 1991 i think i got 1.20 to the pound that was a shocker


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4910  DOWN $0.0090* 
*£500 = $745.50 DOWN $4.50* 
*DOWN  $4.50 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 12th January 2012 $1.4910 £ 500 = $745.50							
Record high last year thursday 28 th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50					


*oh hum *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4890  DOWN $0.0020* 
*£500 = $744.50 DOWN $1.00* 
*DOWN  $5.50 since Friday 	* 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4950  DOWN $0.0060* 
*£500 = $747.50 UP $3.00* 
* DOWN  $2.50 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.4950  * 
*£500 = $747.50 * 
*DOWN  $2.50 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.4950* 
*£500 = $747.50 * 
*DOWN  $2.50 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5070  UP $0.0120* 
*£500 = $753.50 UP $6.00* 
* UP  $3.50 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5100  UP $0.0030* 
*£500 = $755.00 UP $1.50* 
*UP  $1.50 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5120  UP $0.0020* 
*£500 = $756.00 UP $1.00* 
*UP  $2.50 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5130  UP $0.0010* 
*£500 = $756.50 UP $0.50* 
*UP  $3.00 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5180  UP $0.0050* 
*£500 = $759.00 UP $2.50* 
*UP  $5.50 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5240  UP $0.0060	* 
*£500 = $762.00 UP $3.00* 
* UP  $8.50 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5260  UP $0.0020* 
*£500 = $763.00 UP $1.00* 
*UP  $9.50 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5275  UP $0.0015* 
*£500 = $763.75 UP $0.75* 
*UP  $0.75 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5250  DOWN $0.0025* 
*£500 = $762.50 DOWN $1.25* 
*DOWN  $1.25 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50							




 Down a little


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5310  UP $0.0060* 
*£500 = $765.50 UP $3.00* 
*UP  $2.50 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5290  DOWN $0.0020* 
*£500 = $764.50 DOWN $1.00* 
*UP  $1.50 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50							


*PURPLE WEDNESDAY *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5410  UP $0.0120* 
*£500 = $770.50 UP $6.00* 
*UP  $7.50 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5400  DOWN $0.0010*  
*£500 = $770.00 DOWN $0.50* 
*UP  $7.00 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5340  DOWN $0.0060* 
*£500 = $767.00 DOWN $3.00* 
* DOWN  $3.00 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5390  UP $0.0050* 
*£500 = $769.50 UP $2.50* 
*DOWN  $0.50 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5480  UP $0.0090* 
*£500 = $774.00 UP $4.50* 
*UP  $4.00 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5400  DOWN $0.0080* 
*£500 = $770.00 DOWN $4.50* 
* $0.00 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5350  DOWN $0.0050* 
*£500 = $767.50 DOWN $2.50* 
*  $2.50 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5370  UP $0.0070* 
*£500 = $768.50 UP $ 1.00* 
*$1.00 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5290  DOWN $0.0020* 
*£500 = $764.50 DOWN $ 4.00* 
*DOWN $3.00 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5300  UP $0.0010	* 
*£500 = $765.00 UP $ 0.50* 
*DOWN $2.50 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50							


*PURPLE WEDNESDAY*



Next wdw trip some time in 2015/6


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5260  DOWN $0.0040* 
*£500 = $763.00 DOWN $ 2.00*  
*DOWN $4.50 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5380  UP $0.0120* 
*£500 = $769.00 UP $ 6.00	* 
*UP $1.50 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5430  UP $0.0050* 
*£500 = $771.50 UP $ 2.50* 
*UP $2.50 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## Emma1987

Nice to see the rate slowly on the up against the Euro! Roll on June 2012!


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5410  DOWN $0.0020* 
*£500 = $770.50 DOWN $ 1.00* 
*UP $1.50 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50							


*A PURPLE TUESDAY *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5370  DOWN $0.0040* 
*£500 = $768.50 DOWN $ 2.00* 
* DOWN $0.50 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5270  DOWN $0.0100* 
*£500 = $763.50 DOWN $ 5.00* 
* DOWN $5.50 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5300  UP $0.0030	* 
*£500 = $763.50 UP$ 1.50	* 
* DOWN $4.00 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50							


*PURPLE FRIDAY *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online* $1.5430  UP $0.0130* 
*£500 = $771.50 UP$ 6.50* 
*UP $6.50 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5420  DOWN $0.0050* 
*£500 = $771.00 DOWN $ 0.50* 
*UP $6.00 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50							


*PURPLE TUESDAY *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5500  UP $0.0080* 
*£500 = $775.00 UP $ 4.00* 
*UP $10.00 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5380  DOWN $0.0120* 
*£500 = $769.00 DOWN $ 6.00* 
* DOWN $6.00 since Friday * 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## crabbie1

Oh dear les thats quite a drop over the weekendLets hope for a blue tuesday


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5300 * 
*£500 = $765.00* 

Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5330 UP $0.0030 * 
*£500 = $766.50 UP 1.50* 
*UP $1.50* 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5260 DOWN $0.0100 * 
*£500 = $763.00 DOWN 5.00* 
*DOWN $5.00* 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5210 DOWN $0.0050 * 
*£500 = $760.50 DOWN $2.50* 
*DOWN $7.50* 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5240 UP $0.0030 * 
*£500 = $762.00 UP $1.50* 
*DOWN $6.00* 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50							



*PURPLE WEDNESDAY *


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5280 UP $0.0040 * 
*£500 = $764.00 UP $2.00* 
*DOWN $4.00* 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50							


*PURPLE FRIDAY*


----------



## les2425

today rate at thomas cook online *$1.5415 UP $0.0135 * 
*£500 = $770.75 UP $6.75* 
*UP $6.75	* 
Record low last year Thursday 16th January 2012 $1.4890 £ 500 = $744.50							
Record high last year thursday 28th April 2011 $1.6270 £ 500 = $813.50


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Les are you on holiday?


----------



## madmumof2

I just got a better rate than usual!  1.5550 with the Post Office


----------



## wayneg

madmumof2 said:


> I just got a better rate than usual!  1.5550 with the Post Office



Don't usually take cash but a customer returned last week with $620, bought them off her at $1.60/£1. Just watch the rate rise now, I will wish I had stuck to the credit card.


----------



## madmumof2

This was the post office card, but the rate wasn't much lower with cash that day either


----------

